# Sticky  RAW TV Ratings Thread: Pointless Mark Wars Over Various Numbers



## Chelsea

Greetings, Red Brand Enthusiasts & Detractors!

We have a NEWWWW Thread!


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Raw sucks.

That is all.


----------



## postmoderno

Perfect job on the thread title!


----------



## Seafort

One side: Incredible numbers! Raw dominated the night

Other side: Record low viewership. Raw in tailspin

Both can be right and wrong simultaneously. It kind of hit me yesterday...in a world five years from now where Raw is still on terrestrial television, would being Number 1-3 in its Monday night time slot still matter if they only had 450K viewers? At what point does overall television attrition make winning the time slot symbolic, rather than significant?


----------



## Freelancer

Can anybody honestly sit thru the full 3 hours of RAW without either falling asleep or being on your phone half the time?


----------



## Stellar

Only here to praise the thread title. Well done! Basically sums it up.


----------



## Kentucky34

Freelancer said:


> Can anybody honestly sit thru the full 3 hours of RAW without either falling asleep or being on your phone half the time?


RAW has been a great show for months now.


----------



## ClintDagger

Seafort said:


> One side: Incredible numbers! Raw dominated the night
> 
> Other side: Record low viewership. Raw in tailspin
> 
> Both can be right and wrong simultaneously. It kind of hit me yesterday...in a world five years from now where Raw is still on terrestrial television, would being Number 1-3 in its Monday night time slot still matter if they only had 450K viewers? At what point does overall television attrition make winning the time slot symbolic, rather than significant?


Winning the time slot and demos are meaningless for WWE. WWE needs that overall viewership number to remain significant enough that it keeps USA as one of the top 10-ish cable channels for carriage fee purposes. I think WWE programming still makes sense financially for USA for the next 5-7 year horizon but to me it makes no sense for Fox. Maybe Fox re-ups with SD but it sure seems like WWE is shifting the emphasis back towards Raw which you would think they would only do if they were anticipating not going past the current contract with Fox.

I don’t know that 7 hours makes sense for USA so I guess the question is, will NBCU invest even more into WWE than they are now and if not who will take SD? The last go ‘round WWE only had serious interest from Fox & USA with ESPN only interested if their UFC plan fell through. And USA really only could afford Raw/NXT. So what happens to SD if Fox & ESPN aren’t at the table this time?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Despite RAW being on a Holiday and against a Game 7 against an NYC market team, and AEW coming off it's biggest show of the year with a World Title change to the biggest name on their roster (Punk) and the big MJF Worked shoot, RAW still beat Dynamite in the Demo and overall viewers. Don't wanna hear anything from a certain someone ever again.

HOLY SHIT!


----------



## Kentucky34

Big W for the Raw roster especially Seth and Cody

Imagine what they could achieve with a world title and more support from the company.


----------



## Cosmo77

NIce Title,proves her point,some of you are ratings marks


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1534264432951537665

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Great number. That's up against an NHL Playoff Elimination game, too.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Cody hooked em in.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Hours 1 & 2 finished above 1.9 million and all three hours were .50 and up in the demo. Look at that Male 18-49 demo. .67 hour 2 and .64 hour 1. Hour 3 did a .62 in the Male 18-49 demo. DAMN!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1534267165020389379

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1534267815217270784

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RainmakerV2

Miz and Mrs beats Rampage lol rekt


----------



## Seafort

Showstopper said:


> Hours 1 & 2 finished above 1.9 million and all three hours were .50 and up in the demo. Look at that Male 18-49 demo. .67 hour 2 and .64 hour 1. Hour 3 did a .62 in the Male 18-49 demo. DAMN!


They are at the top of a rapidly dwindling terrestrial pool. Kudos I guess.

But how much will it mean in June 2026 when they are number one with 424K viewers?

Or in June 2031 when they win the night with 98k terrestrial viewers on USA?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Seafort said:


> They are at the top of a rapidly dwindling terrestrial pool. Kudos I guess.
> 
> But how much will it mean in June 2026 when they are number one with 424K viewers?
> 
> Or in June 2031 when they win the night with 98k terrestrial viewers on USA?


Guess it depends how much they are getting paid by NBCU, or if they are on a streaming network by then.


----------



## Seafort

Showstopper said:


> Guess it depends how much they are getting paid by NBCU, or if they are on a streaming network by then.


Of course. If it’s the same or greater deals and Raw wins the night with 123 total viewers, then financially it’s all the same.

But in terms of metrics of overall interest in the company, these viewership numbers are just a fraction of what they were. These are peak TNA level numbers. That said, the audience is fragmented into the streaming and YT pools. Probably the best comparison would be to see how many viewers WWE would get in a streaming deal for Raw on Peacock or Netflix, especially with a free tier offered.

I still strongly suspect that the overall domestic fanbase is closer in size to the New Generation Era than anything seen between 1997 and 2010.


----------



## RLT1981

great Rating!!!!

Cody keeps bringing in the ratings plus a great Raw things are looking up for WWE well on the Raw side anyway now they just got keep doing what they did last night and they will be fine even with Cody out for months.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Seafort said:


> Of course. If it’s the same or greater deals and Raw wins the night with 123 total viewers, then financially it’s all the same.
> 
> But in terms of metrics of overall interest in the company, these viewership numbers are just a fraction of what they were. These are peak TNA level numbers. That said, the audience is fragmented into the streaming and YT pools. Probably the best comparison would be to see how many viewers WWE would get in a streaming deal for Raw on Peacock or Netflix, especially with a free tier offered.
> 
> I still strongly suspect that the overall domestic fanbase is closer in size to the New Generation Era than anything seen between 1997 and 2010.


If they were finishing in the middle part of that chart, or worse, they'd be in serious trouble. They still beat everything outside of NFL and some NBA/NHL Playoff games. USA has literally nothing else that would get them anywhere near that. That's what WWE has going for it, and it's huge.


----------



## chronoxiong

Cody and Seth = ratings. 
Maryse's rack = ratings


----------



## RLT1981

Showstopper said:


> If they were finishing in the middle part of that chart, or worse, they'd be in serious trouble. They still beat everything outside of NFL and some NBA/NHL Playoff games. USA has literally nothing else that would get them anywhere near that. That's what WWE has going for it, and it's huge.


don' t worry WWE will get whatever they want and posters like Randy will still say they are dying and AEW will overtake them its not really worth it anymore to discuss this really lol.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Maryse's titties carried.*









*No but seriously, a great show deserves great ratings.*


----------



## Kentucky34

Rollins = Ratings.


----------



## Rankles75

Dana=ratings.


----------



## Chelsea

Dolph Ziggler returning = ratings


----------



## Dark Emperor

Rollins does it again!


----------



## Cosmo77

these ratings nothing to celebrate about


----------



## Kentucky34

Cosmo77 said:


> these ratings nothing to celebrate about


Yes they are.


----------



## Kentucky34

Dark Emperor said:


> Rollins does it again!


Biggest TV draw in wrestling. 

Has been for a long time.


----------



## wwehbk01

Kentucky34 said:


> Yes they are.


Raw was just plain stupid and awful this week 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cosmo77

talk to me when raw gets a 2.5 or higher then you van celeberate


----------



## RainmakerV2

Cosmo77 said:


> talk to me when raw gets a 2.5 or higher then you van celeberate











Wut lol


----------



## Kentucky34

Cosmo77 said:


> talk to me when raw gets a 2.5 or higher then you van celeberate


Talk to me when Smackdown does that number on network TV.


----------



## RainmakerV2

@Randy Lahey. Not here with 5 paragraphs about how close Dynamite is and how bad the number was? Weird. I'm sure he'll be here when MNF starts with some big time essays again


----------



## Randy Lahey

RainmakerV2 said:


> @Randy Lahey. Not here with 5 paragraphs about how close Dynamite is and how bad the number was? Weird. I'm sure he'll be here when MNF starts with some big time essays again


Raw May Average Demo:
2019: 0.78
2020: 0.51
2021: 0.48
2022: 0.42

Dynamite May Average Demo:
2020: 0.27
2021: 0.30
2022: 0.33

Since the pandemic, one show is continuing to drop. The other show is growing. Inevitably the growing show will pass up the falling one


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

RainmakerV2 said:


> @Randy Lahey. Not here with 5 paragraphs about how close Dynamite is and how bad the number was? Weird. I'm sure he'll be here when MNF starts with some big time essays again


Damn.


----------



## DUSTY 74

Underwhelming ticket sales reported for tomorrow's Monday Night RAW


Ticket sales for tomorrow's Monday Night RAW, emanating live from the INTRUST Bank arena in Wichita, KS, have so far been underwhelming.




www.sportskeeda.com


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Head to Head with NBA Finals last night for last 2 hours of RAW. So, pretty typical considering the competition:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1536800451701706752


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

And all 3 hours beat everything else on Cable last night:


----------



## Kentucky34

That's a great number considering the competition.


----------



## RainmakerV2

No Cody or Edge or Roman and against the finals, I thought it would be worse tbh.


----------



## RLT1981

great rating #1 #2 #3 on the cable chart for the night but I expect Randy will be in here shortly telling us this is a poor rating and WWE is dying


----------



## Cosmo77

LOL beating below deck and tucker


----------



## Dr. Middy

Is Cody this much of a draw to them? That would be wild if that was the case, and even more of a reason for him to be the one to dethrone Roman for at least one of the titles. 

Even then, that isn't too shabby given the NBA Finals.


----------



## RLT1981

Dr. Middy said:


> Is Cody this much of a draw to them? That would be wild if that was the case, and even more of a reason for him to be the one to dethrone Roman for at least one of the titles.
> 
> Even then, that isn't too shabby given the NBA Finals.


Cody beating Reigns would be nice but I'm at the point where I can't stand anymone of Reigns and want him to drop the belt asap hopefully Riddle beats him friday night and ends this fail of a run.


----------



## BrokenFreakingNeck

There are no sports fans watching the wwe.

That is an assumption.


----------



## ThirdMan

Yeah, I thought the show might be in store for another 1.5 million/high .30s in the demo). It definitely performed better-than-expected. I _do _think that the number of teams (and games) on at the same time, in earlier NBA and NHL playoff rounds, affects the ratings more overall, though.

RAW should probably be in OK shape, at least until the NFL season starts back up. If Cena's back for the summer, they may do in the 1.75-1.9 range during July and August.


----------



## Randy Lahey

June 14 2021: 0.49 (vs NBA Playoffs in Thunderdome)

June 13 2022: 0.43 (vs NBA Finals in front of live fans)

The drip continues


----------



## Fearless Viper

Randy Lahey said:


> June 14 2021: 0.49 (vs NBA Playoffs in Thunderdome)
> 
> June 13 2022: 0.43 (vs NBA Finals in front of live fans)
> 
> The drip continues


Compare them to their current competition instead in which case Raw is topping the chart.


----------



## RLT1981

Randy Lahey said:


> June 14 2021: 0.49 (vs NBA Playoffs in Thunderdome)
> 
> June 13 2022: 0.43 (vs NBA Finals in front of live fans)
> 
> The drip continues


right on cue.lmao

don't you ever get tired of posting ur bullshit?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Fearless Viper said:


> Compare them to their current competition instead in which case Raw is topping the chart.


That guy doesn't get that. Same guy who predicted WWE wouldn't get any TV deals this last time around for either RAW or SD. Both got record-setting deals.


----------



## RLT1981

Showstopper said:


> That guy doesn't get that. Same guy who predicted WWE wouldn't get any TV deals this last time around for either RAW or SD. Both got record-setting deals.


he never gets it which is funny.

WWE is a machine it keeps turning and will always pump out money no matter how shit the product gets which I admit is not good for us fans wanting a better product but I just go with the flow these days cause its nothing stoping them.


----------



## Kentucky34

AEW got killed this week by the NBA finals. 

It is obvious that Seth is the only TV draw in the industry.


----------



## GarpTheFist

RLT1981 said:


> Cody beating Reigns would be nice but I'm at the point where I can't stand anymone of Reigns and want him to drop the belt asap hopefully Riddle beats him friday night and ends this fail of a run.


Well they just did a huge number on sd so i doubt he loses it before wm. Maybe riddle can have another go off the back of that rating.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

1.986 MILLION OVERALL AND .54 IN THE DEMO. WOW!!!:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

And we've got more! Highest rated RAW since April:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1539338880612290560


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

What's that? You want MOAR? Well, you've got MOOOOOOAR. 

Rollins coming down to the ring with Riddle there kicked off Hour 2; the highest of the 3 hours in both Overall and Demo:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1539340550146605062


----------



## RainmakerV2

Pretty crazy considering there's no Roman, Edge, Cody or Ripley. Thats pretty impressive.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

They almost did the same number as SD this past Friday. And SD had an _advertised_ Vince appearance, and a World Title match. And Raw had nothing big advertised and went head to head all 3 hours with the Stanley Cup. Even more evidence that no singular wrestler is a draw on their own these days.


----------



## Dr. Middy

That's a damn good rating. 

What's weird is that I have no idea why either. 

Wonder if Vince's whole story being all over the news made a bunch of people curiously tune into the shows to try it out again or something.


----------



## postmoderno

Dr. Middy said:


> That's a damn good rating.
> 
> What's weird is that I have no idea why either.
> 
> Wonder if Vince's whole story being all over the news made a bunch of people curiously tune into the shows to try it out again or something.


The same thought occurred to me. But whatever the reason, that's a strong rating, and they'll probably do decent next week (and beyond) with Cena returning.


----------



## Kentucky34

Rollins is such an impressive draw.


----------



## DammitChrist

Showstopper said:


> What's that? You want MOAR? Well, you've got MOOOOOOAR.
> 
> Rollins coming down to the ring with Riddle there kicked off Hour 2; the highest of the 3 hours in both Overall and Demo:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1539340550146605062


This is far more impressive than Smackdown’s rating.

They didn’t really have much major advertisements going for this episode ahead of time too.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

The only thing advertised for RAW was the return of Elias. So far the Ezekiel/Elias YouTube Videos are leading the way at about 750,000 views. The segments aired in Hour 2 which were the highest viewed out of the three hours.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

DammitChrist said:


> This is far more impressive than Smackdown’s rating.
> 
> They didn’t really have much major advertisements going for this episode ahead of time too.


Yeah, I don't think much at all was advertised for RAW. It helped that Raw was really good, too. First two hours did above 2 million. Even Hour 3 did good for Hour 3 standards.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

How is that crappy 3 hour train wreck getting good ratings ? Lol


----------



## The Boy Wonder

I'll post the quarter breakdowns if they become available.


----------



## RLT1981

holy shit broke 2 million in hour one and two.

looks like its no such thing as bad publity cause it spiked the ratings

Vince might go out and start another controversty up if this is the results.


----------



## Zappers

And didn't a dirtsheet spoil the match card? Which was a decent lineup but not really "must see TV" or OMG you need to see this. Even more impressive.


----------



## Rankles75

Makes no sense, really. Elias=ratings, I guess?


----------



## Dark Emperor

Showstopper said:


> They almost did the same number as SD this past Friday. And SD had an _advertised_ Vince appearance, and a World Title match. And Raw had nothing big advertised and went head to head all 3 hours with the Stanley Cup. Even more evidence that no singular wrestler is a draw on their own these days.


Very impressive number for Raw. Really surprising during what should be a down period post Wrestlemania. It seems the momentum has really swung in WWE's favour viewership wise. Whilst AEW is having some of their lowest ratings ever for both of their shows. Interesting.

To be fair, Smackdown got 2.29m which is over 300k more than Raw so not nearly the same, Impressive none the less.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Dark Emperor said:


> Very impressive number for Raw. Really surprising during what should be a down period post Wrestlemania. It seems the momentum has really swung in WWE's favour viewership wise. Whilst AEW is having some of their lowest ratings ever for both of their shows. Interesting.
> 
> To be fair, Smackdown got 2.29m which is over 300k more than Raw so not nearly the same, Impressive none the less.


Not that far apart considering what SD had advertised and what RAW had advertised, and going head to head with the Stanley Cup. Oh, and that's not even taking into consideration Network TV vs. Cable. I actually thought SD would do higher considering what was on the show. Still a decent number, though. RAW is also a show with no World Champion, LOL.


----------



## Dark Emperor

Showstopper said:


> Not that far apart considering what SD had advertised and what RAW had advertised, and going head to head with the Stanley Cup. Oh, and that's not even taking into consideration Network TV vs. Cable. I actually thought SD would do higher considering what was on the show. Still a decent number, though. RAW is also a show with no World Champion, LOL.


Both shows did very well this week. Raw is more impressive as anything close to 2.0m is rare these days & to do that against Stanley Cup makes it even better. I actually really enjoy Raw and the roster is stacked with some interesting stuff going on.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Lol @ Vince McMahon turning a scandal into ratings. Smart business.*


----------



## DammitChrist

Dark Emperor said:


> Very impressive number for Raw. Really surprising during what should be a down period post Wrestlemania. It seems the momentum has really swung in WWE's favour viewership wise. *Whilst AEW is having some of their lowest ratings ever for both of their shows. Interesting.*
> 
> To be fair, Smackdown got 2.29m which is over 300k more than Raw so not nearly the same, Impressive none the less.


The bolded part is going to age poorly once they inevitably rise up in the ratings without some irritating outside factor (like strong competition or cable being down entirely for various networks) holding them back.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

I wonder if they should've advertised Vince's appearance last night. I know they just advertised his appearance on SD just a few days earlier than RAW, but I don't think it would've hurt. They might've done even better if they advertised Vince going into RAW. Either way, great number.


----------



## Dark Emperor

DammitChrist said:


> The bolded part is going to age poorly once they inevitably rise up in the ratings without some irritating outside factor (like strong competition or cable being down entirely for various networks) holding them back.


I expect them to recover from the lows of this week. But if feels like the first time in a while that they are clearly on a sustained downtrend viewership wise. Second lowers rating ever last week, they have not had over 1m viewers in 3 months (23 Mar), but 6 months prior to that they got over 1.3m for Bryan's debut. Looks like the dropped the ball and rating wise.


----------



## GarpTheFist

That's a huge number, i wonder how much vince had to do with it. I'm assuming the viewers stayed because it was actually a good show.

And LOL @ miz outdrawing rampage at 11pm, you know, the young fast growing wrestling company.




Dark Emperor said:


> I expect them to recover from the lows of this week. But if feels like the first time in a while that they are clearly on a sustained downtrend viewership wise. Second lowers rating ever last week, they have not had over 1m viewers in 3 months (23 Mar), but 6 months prior to that they got over 1.3m for Bryan's debut. Looks like the dropped the ball and rating wise.



Their biggest mistake was not putting the world title on punk or bryan immediately. Say what you want but wwe has the right mentality with that, where they put big returning stars in world title picture or main event levels feuds(edge/orton). Aew's stupid insistence on doing "long term booking" has hurt them more than anyone could've predicted.


----------



## DammitChrist

GarpTheFist said:


> That's a huge number, i wonder how much vince had to do with it. I'm assuming the viewers stayed because it was actually a good show.
> 
> *And LOL @ miz outdrawing rampage at 11pm, you know, the young fast growing wrestling company.*


Yes, inaccurately compare Monday nights to Friday nights with a pointless comparison  

You're clearly extremely disappointed that plenty of wrestling fans actually enjoy a big alternative promotion that has an upcoming ppv that apparently sold out within 24 hours already (while having a positive relationship with another big wrestling promotion).


----------



## troyag93

Elias is a draw! 😁 let’s go!


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Ok rating for what was a poorly booked show.


----------



## Hotdiggity11

WWE truly does mean Walk With Elias. 😆


----------



## Kentucky34

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Ok rating for what was a poorly booked show.


Ok rating? Lol.

Just give Seth credit.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Even more impressive than the Smackdown number, despite being lower. It does actually make me think Vince's stuff basically added 200-300k for each show given the numbers each show got. I mean, I personally didn't expect Vince for Raw and expected more from him on Smackdown, but it wouldn't surprise me if some thought he'd be on Raw to talk more this week. 

Although I'd be more than happy to give Elias credit for this number.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Kentucky34 said:


> Ok rating? Lol.
> 
> Just give Seth credit.


Why would I give RAW credit when outside of Ezekiel/Owens the show was awful last night? And yes, that rating is just ok. It's not good.


----------



## Kentucky34

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Why would I give RAW credit when outside of Ezekiel/Owens the show was awful last night? And yes, that rating is just ok. It's not good.


Wrong on both accounts.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Kentucky34 said:


> Wrong on both accounts.


I'm right on both accounts, RAW has been awful since Rhodes got injured a few weeks ago.


----------



## Cosmo77

I agree outside of Elias/Owens/Ezekiel Raw was boring


----------



## Fearless Viper

The whole angle with Ezekiel is the draw here. Praise them!


----------



## Seafort

Showstopper said:


> 1.986 MILLION OVERALL AND .54 IN THE DEMO. WOW!!!:


New Attitude Era.


----------



## Blonde

The Boy Wonder said:


> The only thing advertised for RAW was the return of Elias. So far the Ezekiel/Elias YouTube Videos are leading the way at about 750,000 views. The segments aired in Hour 2 which were the highest viewed out of the three hours.


No, Becky vs. Asuka was also advertised on RAW last week.


----------



## Not Lying

Rhhodes said:


> No, Becky vs. Asuka was also advertised on RAW last week.


That. And H3 beat H1 in the demo.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Good to see this rating upset some geeks. Mission accomplished.


----------



## keithf40

Are ppl still shooting their loads all over this thread or no? 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Basically the same as last week: 1.951 overall, .51 demo. All 3 hours were at the top of the chart and ruled Cable last night. Damn good number:


----------



## Christopher Near

But I thought cena chased away millions of fans lol.

If appealing to just wrestling fans mattered black and gold nxt would've hit 1 million


----------



## Kishido

All this because of Big Show, Jericho and Bryan cameos


----------



## Dark Emperor

Cena draws again. Legend!


----------



## Dark Emperor

Kishido said:


> All this because of Big Show, Jericho and Bryan cameos


Of course that AEW bump!


----------



## DammitChrist

What's that?

I can't see the Raw ratings.

I hear that they're fairly up high


----------



## Kentucky34

Dark Emperor said:


> Cena draws again. Legend!


Same number as last week. 

Cena merely maintained the viewers that Seth and co gained.


----------



## InexorableJourney

Miz & Mrs kicking ass at 11pm


----------



## chronoxiong

Cena = ratings.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

Tucker Carlson dominating.


----------



## InexorableJourney

Isn't Tucker Carlson the guy that hates Ukraine and thinks Russia should be allowed to do what it wants?


----------



## The Boy Wonder

InexorableJourney said:


> Isn't Tucker Carlson the guy that hates Ukraine and thinks Russia should be allowed to do what it wants?


Yes.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Vince has been on RAW the past two weeks, but neither of his RAW appearances were advertised in advance. Strange.


----------



## Hotdiggity11

InexorableJourney said:


> Isn't Tucker Carlson the guy that hates Ukraine and thinks Russia should be allowed to do what it wants?



Sergei Carlson loves him some Pooty Poot.


----------



## InexorableJourney

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Sergei Carlson loves him some Pooty Poot.


He really does.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

1.56 Million overall, and .37 in the demo for 4th of July Raw. I don't watch this shit anymore, but there is the number. Still the most viewed shit on Cable on Monday night. One of the lowest of all time, but not the lowest. Lowest 3rd hour of all time


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Back to business as usual, but the holiday didn't help.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1544774820340056064*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

On the bright side, and I don't know why I'm giving them this because WWE's booking fucking sucks a left nut these days, but RAW's demo from 4th of July still somehow beat Dynamite's demo from the Dynamite right after Forbidden Door last week and with Blood & Guts on the show. Incredible.


----------



## Kentucky34

Seth's hour was highest in the demo.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

Two other network shows saw significant dips in their viewership for July 4th compared to last week. This week's low RAW viewership is not a big deal.


----------



## Randy Lahey

I'm going to guess a 0.31 is the lowest hour that Raw has ever done, even for Christmas Eve or New Years shows.


----------



## Kentucky34

Randy Lahey said:


> I'm going to guess a 0.31 is the lowest hour that Raw has ever done, even for Christmas Eve or New Years shows.


TV is down across the board. 

RAW's numbers are fine. Been up year on year recently.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Obviously as 9 and 10 pm est hit and the sun went down people went out in droves to watch fireworks and party.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

RainmakerV2 said:


> Obviously as 9 and 10 pm est hit and the sun went down people went out in droves to watch fireworks and party.


Nobody wants to watch a 3 hour train wreck


----------



## Kentucky34

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Nobody wants to watch a 3 hour train wreck


AEW is only 2 hours.


----------



## Seafort

I'm giving it no more than 18 months until we have an hour of RAW dip below 1M viewers.


----------



## chronoxiong

Is there a World Title program on RAW yet? Wait, there is a World Title for the men's division right?


----------



## Seafort

chronoxiong said:


> Is there a World Title program on RAW yet? Wait, there is a World Title for the men's division right?


Every three months, my friend. Every three months.


----------



## Fearless Viper

Still dominating the cable lol.


----------



## Rockymin

Kentucky34 said:


> Seth's hour was highest in the demo.


You mean Liv's hour.


----------



## Kishido

Bad number but well. Not much happened and won't happen


----------



## Kentucky34

It will be back to 1.7 million next week at least.


----------



## Kentucky34

RAW still beat AEW in the demo.


----------



## DammitChrist

Kentucky34 said:


> RAW still beat AEW in the demo.


Dude, they SHOULD be beating the newer company in the ratings.

WWE has been around on TV forever. That's nothing to gloat about at this point. It should be expected.


----------



## Kentucky34

DammitChrist said:


> Dude, they SHOULD be beating the newer company in the ratings.
> 
> WWE has been around on TV forever. That's nothing to gloat about at this point. It should be expected.


Dynamite is only 2 hours and AEW treats it as an A show.

RAW is 3 hours and is treated as a B show.

I just think Seth, Owens, Riddle and Becky are more over than AEW's biggest stars.


----------



## kentl

DammitChrist said:


> Dude, they SHOULD be beating the newer company in the ratings.
> 
> WWE has been around on TV forever. That's nothing to gloat about at this point. It should be expected.


That line can only work for so long.

After all wwe used to do WAY better views. Even when they just started 

Futher more it's not like other shows exist for 3 years and get a "pass" cause their new.


----------



## DammitChrist

kentl said:


> That line can only work for so long.
> 
> After all wwe used to do WAY better views. Even when they just started
> 
> Futher more it's not like other shows exist for 3 years and get a "pass" cause their new.


WWE didn't peak in live viewership until they had 6 years of being on TV.

I think this line will continue to work for a whole while longer


----------



## Kentucky34

DammitChrist said:


> WWE didn't peak in live viewership until they had 6 years of being on TV.
> 
> I think this line will continue to work for a whole while longer


AEW don't have a Michaels or Austin though.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Kishido said:


> Bad number but well. Not much happened and won't happen


Still beat the shit out of Dynamite despite airing on a national holiday.


----------



## kentl

DammitChrist said:


> WWE didn't peak in live viewership until they had 6 years of being on TV.
> 
> I think this line will continue to work for a whole while longer


You're right they didn't peak. No one is talking about peaking.
The fact is it doesn't take 3 gears to establish a show. A show doesn't have to be around 10 years to catch up to another show that's been on for 10 years


----------



## GarpTheFist

Not a bad rating for a holiday show


----------



## Serpico Jones

It’s still kinda shocking to see just how far this show has fallen in 20 years. No wonder Vince has someone on the board trying to take him out.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*1.735M viewers and .44

Hour 1: 1.723M, .43
Hour 2: 1.798M, .46
Hour 3: 1.684M, .44*

Great number. Especially with Better Call Saul back, which did a great number, too.


Big bounceback. Hour 3 actually outdrew Hour 1 in the demo, which is kinda crazy. And, of course, RAW owned the night in Cable, owning all top 3 slots on the chart:


----------



## InexorableJourney

That's the Bobby bump.


----------



## CaptainCharisma2005

Numbers are bad compared to 10 or 20 years ago. They really need to change the format of raw, make it 2 hours long or start earlier


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

CaptainCharisma2005 said:


> Numbers are bad compared to 10 or 20 years ago. They really need to change the format of raw, make it 2 hours long or start earlier


Numbers for everything are bad compared to 10-20 years ago for just about everything other than the NFL. I don't like most wrestling these days, either, but when all 3 hours of your 3 hour show are at the top of the chart today, that's all that matters. Not what the show was drawing 2 decades ago.


----------



## CaptainCharisma2005

Showstopper said:


> Numbers for everything are bad compared to 10-20 years ago for just about everything other than the NFL. I don't like most wrestling these days, either, but when all 3 hours of your 3 hour show are at the top of the chart today, that's all that matters. Not what the show was drawing 2 decades ago.


Yes but they need to start thinking about the future of the business, cutting it down to 2 hours would elevate the quality of the show and eventually draw bigger numbers. Maybe not immediately but long term, look at smackdown


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

CaptainCharisma2005 said:


> Yes but they need to start thinking about the future of the business, cutting it down to 2 hours would elevate the quality of the show and eventually draw bigger numbers. Maybe not immediately but long term


2 hours would be great, but they get paid an extra $500 million dollars for that third hour. SD got paid $1 billion dollars by FOX, and RAW is getting WWE $1.5 Billion from NBCU/USA thanks to the extra hour.

It's also extremely valuable to both WWE and USA that they have not 2, but the top THREE slots on the chart every week (outside of NFL season and a few weeks in Spring for NBA Playoffs).

From a quality of product standpoint; sure it'd be way better. But there's too much money involved to turn down. Plus, SD is 2 hours, and that show has been absolutely TERRIBLE and worse than RAW for awhile now. RAW at 2 hours would be a huge boost to the quality of the product, I agree, but these NBCU/USA assholes just have too much money to throw at RAW, and they're gonna get another big increase with this next round of negotiations/contract in the next year or two.


----------



## Randy Lahey

That’s actually a really really bad number in comparison to this time last year.

Last year July 12, they did a 0.43. But that same show was up against Home Run Derby which did 2.05. The following week Raw on July 19, vs no sports competition , did a 0.57.

This year 0.44 vs no sports competition. Literally the only sports on was WWE. So going from 0.57 to 0.44 ain’t good.

Next week is home run derby. Raw probably does a 0.36 vs that competition I’ll estimate. That’s a week Dynamite should win. And it’ll give a bit of a preview as to how the fall will go. Granted MNF is still far more popular than Home Run Derby, but if Dynamite is close or winning when Raw is against Home Run Derby, I expect them to consistently win this fall


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Randy Lahey said:


> That’s actually a really really bad number in comparison to this time last year.
> 
> Last year July 12, they did a 0.43. But that same show was up against Home Run Derby which did 2.05. The following week Raw on July 19, vs no sports competition , did a 0.57.
> 
> This year 0.44 vs no sports competition. Literally the only sports on was WWE. So going from 0.57 to 0.44 ain’t good.
> 
> Next week is home run derby. Raw probably does a 0.36 vs that competition I’ll estimate. That’s a week Dynamite should win.


Dynamite couldn't even beat RAW coming off of Forbidden Door and having Blood & Guts on the same show...with RAW airing on the 4th of July. Your trolling is weak as fuck.

Dynamite coming off PPVs and doing big gimmick TV shows is doing low .3's in the demo and can't even beat RAW on national holidays. It's actually *tragic *how far Dynamite has fallen over the past year.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

delete.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

So, uh...

That post couldn't come at a better time. Not only did RAW finish in 1st place on Cable last night, but it beat everything on NETWORK TV except for ABC's The Bachelor. Now, that's domination. RAW is going to absolutely break the bank in the next year and I can't wait to post in this thread and drink some folks' tears. It's gonna be so much fun! That day can't come soon enough.

This is absolutely tremendous:    (Read the second/bottom tweet):


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1546952992968118274
I'm rolling. That guy's timing was fantastic!


----------



## Randy Lahey

Last year when Raw went up vs Home Run Derby:

Raw- 0.43
Dynamite- 0.40

Next week’s number will tell a lot as to the progress Dynamite has made in the last year. Next week Dynamite should win given how weak that Raw number was this week. Which if going by trends, it’ll be Dynamite maintaining their rating, while Raw sinking much quicker below them


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Randy Lahey said:


> Last year when Raw went up vs Home Run Derby:
> 
> Raw- 0.43
> Dynamite- 0.40
> 
> Next week’s number will tell a lot as to the progress Dynamite has made in the last year. Next week Dynamite should win given how weak that Raw number was this week. Which if going by trends, it’ll be Dynamite maintaining their rating, while Raw sinking much quicker below them


RAW just beat everything on Cable AND everything on Network TV except for one show. No one gives a fuck about your weak ass trolling and excuses.


----------



## Cosmo77

LOL celebrating a .44,all this coming from a person who admits he doesnt watch,horrible number especially with Brock there.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Cosmo77 said:


> LOL celebrating a .44,all this coming from a person who admits he doesnt watch,horrible number especially with Brock there.


Another genius. They literally finished in first and beat everything on Cable AND Network TV except one show. LOL. Yeah, terrible job. Man, wrestling fans' logic.


----------



## Randy Lahey

Cosmo77 said:


> LOL celebrating a .44,all this coming from a person who admits he doesnt watch,horrible number especially with Brock there.


It’s a terrible number given the context. If the best number you can do vs no sports competition is now only a 0.44, that is way lower than last year. Clearly the Vince Scandal spike was not sustainable and could end up doing long term damage


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Funny, Dynamite did a .3 in the demo last week with no sports competition, but this same guy considered that a very good number. Funny how that works.

Also, Better Call Saul in it's Final Season made it's come back last night after taking the last 6 weeks off.

Even more impressive, RAW still beat EVERYTHING on Cable and Network TV except 1 show on Network TV. Call me when Dynamite does that. Don't even bother holding your breath, because it. never. will.


Must've hurt so, so bad when Dynamite somehow found a way to lose coming off Forbidden Door & with Blood & Guts on the same show vs. Raw that aired on 4th of July. 

Talk about an absolute, gigantic, fucking L. Holy shit.


----------



## Randy Lahey

AEW Dynamite did a 0.36 last week.
WWE Raw did a 0.37 last week.

They won by .01. I didn’t make any comment on it bc it’s comparing against a non-holiday show vs holiday.

And last week’s Dynamite wasn’t a gimmick show. The show 2 weeks before was. It also did a 0.36.

So the fact AEW maintained their rating of 0.36 in just a regular shows tells me they should win next week.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

From Wrestling Observer.Com: Raw is up big from this time last year in ALL the DEMOS; so this guy's information posting above, isn't even correct:

*"Raw remains well up from last year at this time,* where it was doing some of the lowest numbers in its history.* Last night's show was up six percent in viewers year-over-year, up three percent in 18-49, and up 11 percent in 18-34.* *Factoring in the drop of cable homes, the realistic growth would be 13 percent in viewers, 10 percent in 18-49, and 16 percent in 18-34."*


Here's the link. That little diddy I posted above is the very last paragraph in this link below. You literally have a guy spreading misinformation in this thread when RAW is actually UP this year from last year at this time in ALL the demo's that I posted above: 13% up in overall viewers. 10% up in the 18-49 demo. 16% up in the 18-34 demo.

This is WAY too fucking easy:









WWE Raw ratings rebound from Fourth of July episode


Raw averaged 1.71 million viewers on Monday and drew a 0.44 rating in the key demo.




www.f4wonline.com


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Randy Lahey said:


> AEW Dynamite did a 0.36 last week.
> WWE Raw did a 0.37 last week.
> 
> They won by .01. I didn’t make any comment on it bc it’s comparing against a non-holiday show vs holiday.
> 
> And last week’s Dynamite wasn’t a gimmick show. The show 2 weeks before was. It also did a 0.36.
> 
> So the fact AEW maintained their rating of 0.36 in just a regular shows tells me they should win next week.


You didn't make a comment on it because Raw airing on one of the biggest national holidays of the year, STILL beat Dynamite. That's why you didn't comment. I don't blame you. I wouldn't either.

Might want to check my previous post. RAW is up BIG in ALL of the demos from this time last year. So, you're all wrong, anyway.


----------



## Randy Lahey

Well that’s just terrible reporting from Meltzer (who I think does a good job) bc he’s failing to use context. 

How can you compare this week (vs no sports) vs last year (home run derby)? And think you are making a valid comparison? 

I’d love to see his article next week when Raw does a 0.36 and the year before they did a 0.57 on the same date/week.

Let’s see what he has to say then. He’ll probably say something like “well it was against home run derby you gotta throw it out”. But again, we have reasonable ways to compare apples to apples. Which it took me 3 seconds to compile


----------



## DUSTY 74

.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Even if Dynamite does beat RAW next week...literally nothing changes. If there was a week where something big happened, it's Dynamite losing to RAW coming off Forbidden Door and losing to them with a big, hour long Blood & Guts match.

RAW is bulletproof. A month or two ago they had a week where they beat EVERYTHING on Cable and Network TV. This week, they beat EVERYTHING on Cable and Network TV, minus one show on Network TV. That's twice in a matter of a couple of months where they're not only dominating Cable...but also Network TV. If you don't think that makes NBCU/USA hard as fuck, you're lost.

In the next year or so or more, RAW is going to be setting yet another wrestling TV contract record just like they did with the one they're currently on. It's inevitable.


----------



## Randy Lahey

And Showstopper, I’ll wage you this.

I will bet you Dynamite wins the 18-49 demo next week. If they win, you have to put in your signature and keep it for a month: “Randy Lahey is smart and I am stupid”.

But if Raw wins the 18-49 demo, I’ll put the same in “Showstopper is smart and I am stupid”.

Bc really all this ratings talk is about bragging rights so let’s see. You game?


----------



## DUSTY 74

Also Keep in mind that next weeks Dynamite will be head to head w the ESPY’s which has had its own issues the past couple years due to COVID & placement on a Saturday Night last year but has been pretty strong in the past


Cody just might be collecting an espy in a quarter hour competition across from Dynamite


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Randy Lahey said:


> And Showstopper, I’ll wage you this.
> 
> I will bet you Dynamite wins the 18-49 demo next week. If they win, you have to put in your signature and keep it for a month: “Randy Lahey is smart and I am stupid”.
> 
> But if Raw wins the 18-49 demo, I’ll put the same in “Showstopper is smart and I am stupid”.
> 
> Bc really all this ratings talk is about bragging rights so let’s see. You game?


You're missing my point. I don't care if Dynamite 'wins' a week here or there, especially when RAW is going up against the most exciting night MLB has to offer outside of the World Series. I'm not a dope, bro. I know how well the MLB HR Derby does and how exciting it can be. Of course RAW (or any current day wrestling show) will be down going head to head with it. I know that. As does WWE. As does NBCU/USA. Let Dynamite edge Raw out in the demo next week. Big deal. Even if Dynamite does win, there will still be a HUGE asterisk next to it, anyway. I'm sure NBCU/USA will take the tradeoff of a lower rating against the HR derby vs. beating everything on Cable and Network TV (minus one show) the week previous week (today).

Say Dynamite does beat Raw next week. Okay? Guess what? Raw will still be getting another record-breaking contract in the next year or so and WWE is still far and away the number one wrestling company in the WORLD. Literally. Nothing. Changes.

As for your 'bragging rights' comment, I don't even like how most of WWE is booked these days. I haven't even watched a WWE show since MITB 2 weeks ago. But the numbers are the numbers. And until RAW permenantly moves down that chart by a significant margin for good, they're gonna continue to rake it in and dominate Cable, and now they're even competing with NETWORK TV on Monday nights, which is absolutely absurd and should never happen.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Randy Lahey said:


> Well that’s just terrible reporting from Meltzer (who I think does a good job) bc he’s failing to use context.
> 
> How can you compare this week (vs no sports) vs last year (home run derby)? And think you are making a valid comparison?
> 
> I’d love to see his article next week when Raw does a 0.36 and the year before they did a 0.57 on the same date/week.
> 
> Let’s see what he has to say then. He’ll probably say something like “well it was against home run derby you gotta throw it out”. But again, we have reasonable ways to compare apples to apples. Which it took me 3 seconds to compile


I'm not even sure why you care this much about the ratings for raw. Aren't you one of those people that said they don't watch it?


----------



## Seafort

Showstopper said:


> Numbers for everything are bad compared to 10-20 years ago for just about everything other than the NFL. I don't like most wrestling these days, either, but when all 3 hours of your 3 hour show are at the top of the chart today, that's all that matters. Not what the show was drawing 2 decades ago.


Mostly, but if you’re number 1-3 and you only had 150K viewers (someday in the future), are you really still winning? Or just dominating a dead format? Like having the top selling VHS title in 2004...how long before it really doesn’t matter?


----------



## Fearless Viper

Haters are still trying to act that WWE is dying like they used to parade back in 2010s lol. It's really not that cool anymore.


----------



## .christopher.

CaptainCharisma2005 said:


> Numbers are bad compared to 10 or 20 years ago. They really need to change the format of raw, make it 2 hours long or start earlier


You don't even have to go that far back. WWE were still getting 4-5m before Reigns' push.


----------



## Kentucky34

Good number again. 

It is rare a TV show is up year on year these days.

That is the Rollins effect.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Seafort said:


> Mostly, but if you’re number 1-3 and you only had 150K viewers (someday in the future), are you really still winning? Or just dominating a dead format? Like having the top selling VHS title in 2004...how long before it really doesn’t matter?


I have no idea. We'll see when we get to that point. Of course, by that time, they will probably be on a streaming Network by then.


----------



## Randy Lahey

Seafort said:


> Mostly, but if you’re number 1-3 and you only had 150K viewers (someday in the future), are you really still winning? Or just dominating a dead format? Like having the top selling VHS title in 2004...how long before it really doesn’t matter?


The Cable bubble/sports rights fee bubble will burst at some point bc fewer people watching means less advertising and subscription revenue.

If you are #1 in a dead entertainment platform you are going to lose value. It’s inevitable.

If I operate a store and I have fewer customers each year, I can’t sell the same amount of product to fewer customers


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Well, if WWE goes to a streaming platform after this upcoming new record-breaking contract that they are going to receive in a year or 2, you can bet your ass every other wrestling company in America is even more fucked.

Be careful what you wish for. But before that, RAW will be getting yet another record-setting contract in the next year or 2. Will be an epic, epic day.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Until then, RAW is the most watched TV show on Cable on Monday nights; all 3 hours, as much as that pisses some people off in this thread, it cracks me up, and I love it. Hell, they're beating stuff that airs on NETWORK TV on Monday Nights.

RAW is in the pilot's seat.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*FYI:* RAW just destroyed Dynamite in the Demo again this week: .44 - .32.

So, if RAW, SD, etc. are in "trouble", AEW is absolutely fucked.


----------



## KingofKings1524

Do some of you have family members working backstage at Raw or something? Haha


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

KingofKings1524 said:


> Do some of you have family members working backstage at Raw or something? Haha


You didn't know? @Showstopper is Seth Rollins' younger brother!

(You can tell because they both have the same first letter in their first names).


----------



## Randy Lahey

Showstopper, I see you’ve turned down my offer. But will break down some more math.

USA pays Raw $100 for the show. They get a 0.44 rating for that money spent.
TNT pays Dynamite $20 for their show. They get a 0.32 rating for that money spent.

Who you think is happier? Obviously it's TNT.

Who is hurt the most? Obviously it's WWE. They should be 5X'ing AEW in the rating given they get 5x the dollars. But they don't. So USA knows that. What's the incentive to offer WWE anything close to what they are getting when AEW is getting paid 1/5 to do 20% less demo? 

I hope you aren't in charge in real life of adverstising. You have no clue on how to calculate return on investment.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Randy Lahey said:


> Showstopper, I see you’ve turned down my offer. But will break down some more math.
> 
> USA pays Raw $100 for the show. They get a 0.44 rating for that money spent.
> TNT pays Dynamite $20 for their show. They get a 0.32 rating for that money spent.
> 
> Who you think is happier? Obviously it's TNT.
> 
> Who is hurt the most? Obviously it's WWE. They should be 5X'ing AEW in the rating given they get 5x the dollars. But they don't. So USA knows that. What's the incentive to offer WWE anything close to what they are getting when AEW is getting paid 1/5 to do 20% less demo?
> 
> I hope you aren't in charge in real life of adverstising. You have no clue on how to calculate return on investment.


The fact that you're trying to make a 'bet' on a night when RAW has HUGE competition and AEW doesn't says it all, really. I mean, how embarrassing.

Dude, you are the same guy who said RAW would get a HUGE decrease or no contract at all with USA last time around and they got the biggest TV contract ever in wrestling history for RAW.

So, no offense or anything, but I don't think you should be telling anyone else whether they know their stuff or not. Because if we're going by that, by that comment alone, you'd rank dead last in these threads.

USA's relevance is because of WWE. Whether it be RAW, or those silly reality shows; they are USA's bread and butter. The only stuff that they have that draws. ALL 3 hours of RAW every week finish in the top 3 most watched int the demo every week outside of NFL season and a few weeks in the Spring for NBA Playoffs. Twice in the past 2 months they've also not only beaten everything on Cable on Monday night, but also everything on Network TV as well. Wake me up when Dynamite does that.

TNT and TBS on the other hand is a much bigger and better Network that has better content than USA. TNT/TBS could survive just fine without AEW, or wrestling in general, just like they did when WCW went out of business, and not blink an eye. USA, on the other hand, would be fucked without WWE content and would need to fill a HUGE hole without them.

*Simply put, WWE'S value to USA is far stronger than TNT/TBS's need for AEW, or wrestling, in general.*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Overall viewers AND Demo *UP *from last week despite BIG MLB HR Derby Competition:

*1.765M viewers and .46








*


----------



## RainmakerV2

Showstopper said:


> Overall viewers AND Demo *UP *from last week despite BIG MLB HR Derby Competition:
> 
> *1.765M viewers and .46
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



@Randy Lahey in shambles


----------



## Smark1995

Showstopper said:


> Overall viewers AND Demo *UP *from last week despite BIG MLB HR Derby Competition:
> 
> *1.765M viewers and .46
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You should have made a bet with @Randy Lahey because there is no chance in hell that AEW will beat this!


----------



## postmoderno

Man, the WWE is such an impressive machine. So many injuries have them spamming even worse crap than usual, and they still pull a solid rating. They can seriously do whatever they want and be fine. Crazy.


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker

Showstopper said:


> Overall viewers AND Demo *UP *from last week despite BIG MLB HR Derby Competition:
> 
> *1.765M viewers and .46
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


RAW was down by 19.3% in the demo and 8.2% in total viewership year-on-year though.

The Home Run Derby was down from last year too (16.5% in demo, 5.3% in viewership)


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Braden"GOAT"Walker said:


> RAW was down by 19.3% in the demo and 8.2% in total viewership year-on-year though.
> 
> The Home Run Derby was down from last year too (16.5% in demo, 5.3% in viewership)


Most stuff is from last year, including the HR Derby, as you said, and other wrestling shows, as well. Being up from last week with no competition to this week with big competition, is something we were told wouldn't happen this week, but it did.


----------



## Cosmo77

amazing this trainwreck gets what it gets


----------



## Dr. Jones

As I've said in other threads. It's pretty obvious that anywhere between roughly 1.6 million and 2.0 million even consider watching Raw every week, regardless of what storyline or wrestlers are slated to be there. It's just a matter of how many people actually follow through with watching it is the key difference.

Smackdown has the same thing, except there's is probably about 1.8 to 2.2 million because there's is on network tv

The 1.6 or 1.8 is going to tune in every week without fail. That's their base. The additional roughly 400,000 is all a random catchall of reasons they might tune in


----------



## Seafort

postmoderno said:


> Man, the WWE is such an impressive machine. So many injuries have them spamming even worse crap than usual, and they still pull a solid rating. They can seriously do whatever they want and be fine. Crazy.


They could legitimately have the entire main roster walk out on strike, bring up PC trainees, and probably only fall to 1.4M per week.


----------



## Randy Lahey

Showstopper, should have sacked up and bet me last week. Dynamite won't beat a 0.45. To do the same viewership as last week despite going against the derby says WWE has its own fan base that isn't affected by other sports much at all anymore. I figured they'd do around a 0.37-0.38


----------



## GarpTheFist

Showstopper said:


> Overall viewers AND Demo *UP *from last week despite BIG MLB HR Derby Competition:
> 
> *1.765M viewers and .46
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Why have they been doing such big numbers in the demo as of late? Or Was there a reason the demo was down whole year? (Don't quote me on that, that's what the aew fear mongering crowd tells me)


----------



## Dark Emperor

GarpTheFist said:


> Why have they been doing such big numbers in the demo as of late? Or Was there a reason the demo was down whole year? (Don't quote me on that, that's what the aew fear mongering crowd tells me)


It was the latter stages of Thunderdome era. The crowds return helped them recover and they have sustained that well since with minimal post Mania drop off.

The NFL will have an effect as usual though.


----------



## One Shed

Does anyone want to put money on Prichard's job being to drive around to every retirement home that has a Nielsen box and make sure they are all turned to USA every Monday long after all the residents have gone to bed? Pretty decent business strategy.


----------



## postmoderno

One Shed said:


> Does anyone want to put money on Prichard's job being to drive around to every retirement home that has a Nielsen box and make sure they are all turned to USA every Monday long after all the residents have gone to bed? Pretty decent business strategy.


Definitely easier to imagine than that many people actually watching this shit.


----------



## RainmakerV2

@Randy Lahey .46 to .32 lol


----------



## Serpico Jones

This show is god awful.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Raw still killed Dynamite in the demo despite going head to head with the MLB HR Derby & a new episode of Better Call Saul and Dynamite having no competition. And this is the demo; meaning the YOUNGER viewers.

Holy shit.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

Showstopper said:


> Raw still killed Dynamite in the demo despite going head to head with the MLB HR Derby & a new episode of Better Call Saul and Dynamite having no competition. And this is the demo; meaning the YOUNGER viewers.
> 
> Holy shit.


Demo, meaning whatever cherry picked stat sperg lord meltz comes up with show aew isn't shit. Did you hear they won the demo of basement shut ins named Silvio in Worcester


----------



## DammitChrist

Lenny Leonard said:


> Demo, meaning whatever cherry picked stat sperg lord meltz comes up with show aew isn't shit. Did you hear they won the demo of basement shut ins named Silvio in Worcester


AEW is still continuing to grow their audience each year, and the demographic numbers are *still* very important.

Why are you so opposed and threatened by other wrestling alternatives flourishing?

It’s great to see AEW and NJPW continue to succeed regardless of your viewpoints.

By the way, Dave Meltzer is still an accurate source


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Lenny Leonard said:


> Demo, meaning whatever cherry picked stat sperg lord meltz comes up with show aew isn't shit. Did you hear they won the demo of basement shut ins named Silvio in Worcester


.32 in the demo with no competition is no bueno. A guy in here wanted to bet me that they would win against RAW because RAW went head to head with the MLB HR Derby, and Raw still somehow squashed them in the demo. Crazy.


----------



## Fearless Viper

Expecting an easy 2M for tonight's rating especially the show is stacked with Roman coming in and the recent changes behind the scene.


----------



## DammitChrist

If tonight's episode of Raw sees an increase in viewership (which it obviously will due to the recent news regarding Triple H gaining power plus Vince McMahon losing power), then it'll have *nothing* to do with the current Universal Champion.

Smackdown gained viewership just fine last Friday without that overpushed bore being on the show.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

Fearless Viper said:


> Expecting an easy 2M for tonight's rating especially the show is stacked with Roman coming in and the recent changes behind the scene.


I'm expecting a high hour at 2.0 -- probably in the first hour. I doubt they will pull an overall number of 2 because of hour 3.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

1.901M viewers and .50 Up from last weeks 1.765 million and .46 demo when they went head to head with the MLB HR Derby. Good number.


----------



## chronoxiong

We keep thinking the show is going to fall to 1.5 million viewers but its steady in the 1.9-1.7 range. This is the hardcore audience now. And its up to the company to try to keep it going. Good overall rating this week and hopefully things can change with Triple H now in charge of creative.


----------



## RLT1981

hoping Trips can get it back over 2 million in time.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Not a horrible number for Raw nowadays, but should've been better all things considered.

Maybe they hit 2 million post-Summerslam, but otherwise I don't think we're seeing that again. They'll be #1 on cable though when Football's not going on, so I guess it doesn't really matter to them.


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker

The 7th largest drop from Hour 1 to Hour 3 in total viewership (-308k) this year, and the 6th largest from Hour 2 to Hour 3 (-263k).

That doesn't suggest Logan Paul, who like last week was featured mostly in the 3rd hour, is making any more people than usual stick around for H3.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

It will be tough once MNF starts. ESPN hired Troy Aikman and Joe Buck to call the games. They also got better quality games compared to recent years.


----------



## Randy Lahey

Last year the go home show to Summerslam did a 0.55. This year a 0.49 with the notoriety around the McMahons. 

You can argue that last week vs Home Run Derby was surprisingly strong, but this week didn’t bounce much at all. So I think it’s more or less Raw has a built in audience that is going to do 0.35 to 0.50 and that the range will decline about 10% each year. They’ll be in the 0.35-0.45 during NFL season. 

Given that in 2016 USA paid 500 million to a show that was doing 0.95 to 1.15, we’ll see what 0.35-0.50 is worth to them next year


----------



## Randy Lahey

chronoxiong said:


> We keep thinking the show is going to fall to 1.5 million viewers but its steady in the 1.9-1.7 range. This is the hardcore audience now. And its up to the company to try to keep it going. Good overall rating this week and hopefully things can change with Triple H now in charge of creative.


The hardcore audience is 50+ and those older viewers are very sticky. Look at the numbers Fox News does with 50+. Cable TV doesn’t really care about the core audience tho. They care about 18-49


----------



## CMPunkRock316

Over a 300,000 drop hour 1 to hour 3

Vince/HHH/drama brought in the eyeballs but a sizable portion turned off. I checked out the opening and it was 20 minutes that should have been 8 minutes and I was bored. Bloodline completely playing to the crowd like faces ERR cool heels.


----------



## Cosmo77

WWE has to stop blowing its load in the first hour.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

chronoxiong said:


> We keep thinking the show is going to fall to 1.5 million viewers but its steady in the 1.9-1.7 range. This is the hardcore audience now. And its up to the company to try to keep it going. Good overall rating this week and hopefully things can change with Triple H now in charge of creative.


Yep. The show did a .50 in the demo. That means 50% of the people 18-49 cable audience watching Cable last night watched RAW. AEW would KILL for that demo, and they're down year over year, to boot. RAW is sitting pretty these days. #1 Cable Wrestling Show by Miles when it comes to the ratings and it's not even close.

USA has nothing going for it other than RAW. They're going to get another record-setting contract just like they did a few years ago.


----------



## D Z

Triple H beat AEW and UFC.

Wow


----------



## Randy Lahey

WWE has done nothing for Peacock. Zero growth last quarter.










Peacock’s paid subscribers stayed flat at 13 million, losses widen to $467 million


Image Credits: ComcastPeacock, the streaming service of Comcast’s NBCUniversal, ended the second quarter with 13 million paid subscribers, parent company Comcast reported this morning. In the first quarter, there were 13 million paying customers out of 28 million monthly active accounts. This...




techcrunch.com


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

D Z said:


> Triple H beat AEW and UFC.
> 
> Wow


Beating either one of them isn't exactly saying much. Old ass Vince beat AEW going head to head with the MLB HR Derby a couple weeks ago and absolutely CRUSHED them.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

The product needs to appeal to the viewers, not cater to what The Rock endorses.


----------



## Serpico Jones

I have a feeling Peacocks struggles are going to lead to Universal CEO Donna Langley getting fired. Peacock absolutely sucks outside of the WWE network.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Serpico Jones said:


> I have a feeling Peacocks struggles are going to lead to Universal CEO Donna Langley getting fired. Peacock absolutely sucks outside of the WWE network.


Peacock is a NBC product and you know.. NBC network kind of sucks now.


----------



## .christopher.

chronoxiong said:


> We keep thinking the show is going to fall to 1.5 million viewers but its steady in the 1.9-1.7 range. This is the hardcore audience now. And its up to the company to try to keep it going. Good overall rating this week and hopefully things can change with Triple H now in charge of creative.


It will eventually drop to that. Wrestling is losing fans and making no new ones because it's the worst it has ever been. Before Reigns ran off millions, people would have laughed at people claiming nearly 2m was a good rating a few years ago.

Just wait.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

.christopher. said:


> It will eventually drop to that. Wrestling is losing fans and making no new ones because it's the worst it has ever been. Before Reigns ran off millions, people would have laughed at people claiming nearly 2m was a good rating a few years ago.
> 
> Just wait.


Do you think AEW could've created new fans if they made a different booking decision? I believe they should've went with Danielson as a face versus a heel faction -- eventually leading to his World Title win.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

CRAZZY NUMBERS:

2.23 MILLION OVERALL , 0.61 DEMO:


----------



## Kentucky34




----------



## DammitChrist

HOLY CRAP!!!

I'm really happy for Raw this week!!! 

I expect the obvious dip for next week, but I do hope that their numbers remain strong if Triple H continues to book/write good shows like last night going forward 🙏


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*HOLY SHIT!!! RAW JUST DID A GREAT SMACKDOWN NUMBER!!!

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554558369272324097*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

This is crazy. To break it down:

Hour 1: 2.423 Million. . 65 Demo (Highest Rated Hour in Both Overall & Demo)

Hour 2: 2.288 Million, .62 Demo

Hour 3: 1.969 Million, .56 Demo

Think that's the first time (or at the very least, it hasn't been happening often) in awhile Hour 1 was rated the highest and not Hour 2. I'm cool with that since Seth's segment was in Hour 1, haha.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

No one can compete with this man:


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Highest Raw number since pre-pandemic?

It's a great number for nowadays for Raw, especially since nothing major was advertised except Edge's return, which isn't that big in the grand scheme of things since he's had like 50 returns in the last 2 years. Beats out even most of Smackdown's numbers this year. Wonder what the highest quarter hour number was.

I do wonder how long a number like this is going to last, but it's good they broke through most if not all numbers since pandemic started. Hoping this is an upward trend. Didn't actually watch Raw last night, busy with other stuff, but good to see it's at least appearing to head in the right direction post-Vince.


----------



## DammitChrist

Let's see:

- This was officially the 1st Raw episode with Triple H having pretty much all of the control (with no ongoing feuds/plans from Vince)

- The main event was Usos (c) vs Rey Mysterio/Dominik Mysterio for both of the tag titles

- Becky Lynch (plus the eventual appearances of Bianca Belair, Bayley, Io Shirai, and Dakota Kai) opened the show

- Neither the undisputed world champion nor Brock Lesnar were featured on this post-Summerslam episode

- AJ Styles and Tommaso Ciampa wrestled twice last night

- Edge made his return to the show after being gone for over a month

- Bayley made her return to the show after being away for over a year at least

- The show was more heavy on workrate/wrestling

- There's officially a lack of segments involving the 24/7 title

- Bayley, Io Shirai, Dakota Kai, and The Miz made multiple appearances throughout the show too

- The 1st hour had no commercial breaks (plus an extra few minutes into the 2nd hour)


----------



## Good Bunny

Hot damn lol 

It was commercial free for the first hour so it doesn’t matter to advertisers, but good number


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*This proves it was never a Cable or Network issue that prevented RAW from going over 2 million in the present day. It was always a show quality issue, and RAW was straight garbage under McMahon.*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

"I'm just such a cool guy, you know?"


----------



## Christopher Near

Wwe has so much momentum right now


----------



## DUSTY 74

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554549448109326339

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554557286357549059


----------



## Random360

Momentum was hot prior triple h (SummerSlam). Now we can watch triple hgh halt it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

This Raw beat the Raw after Mania this year; 2.23 Million to 2.101 Million in Overall Viewers.

In the Demo, Raw after Mania just edged out last night's Raw to the tune of .63 to .61.

So, this Raw did really, really fucking well. Kinda crazy.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

Great number. They got a lot of positive buzz after Summerslam. The viewers are clearly still there -- you just need to give them a reason to stick around.


----------



## Jedah




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554563811608350720


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554565059019476992

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

The cherry on top would be to get the QH's. Obviously, everything in Hour 1 did great, Hour 2 as well. Would love to see them.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I'm going to assume there was a massive drop off after Bianca vs Iyo Sky as well. Io's entrance was at 9:45 and the women cleared the ring around 10:05.*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Highest Viewed RAW since February 2020; President's Day 2020 to be exact, which did 2.671 Million. So, last night's RAW was the highest viewed in 2.5 years.


----------



## Smark1995

The Legit Lioness said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554563811608350720


I'm surprised you haven't said that it's all because of the rumors that Sasha will be back!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Smark1995 said:


> I'm surprised you haven't said that it's all because of the rumors that Sasha will be back!


*It partially was and you're only lying to yourself if you say otherwise.























*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Here is this weeks numbers compared to all of wrestling in 2022:

18-49 .61 (2nd highest all year)
18-49F .44 (2nd highest all year)
18-49M .78 (tied for highest of the year)
12-34F .31 (Highest of 2022)
12-34M .34 (2nd highest of the year)
2,230,000 (highest of the year)


----------



## FrankieDs316

Holy shit!!!! Massive rating for Raw last night. Thank you Triple H!!!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

@Smark1995 *Not sure what's funny. This is at the conclusion of hour one when everyone was waiting for Sasha and Naomi to help Bianca:*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554269000166694913


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Triple H is now trending on Twitter since the ratings came out.  This guy is going to be looked at as the savior of wrestling now because of this number.


----------



## Rankles75

DammitChrist said:


> HOLY CRAP!!!
> 
> I'm really happy for Raw this week!!!
> 
> I expect the obvious dip for next week, but I do hope that their numbers remain strong if Triple H continues to book/write good shows like last night going forward 🙏


Ciampa=ratings.


----------



## Dr. Jones

If people think Mcmahon being (presumably) gone from any real direction and involvement from show-to-show isn't having a massive effect on interest in WWE right now, they are just lying to themselves.

Mcmahon has been the problem for a very long time and the majority of people inside and outside the company know it


----------



## The Boy Wonder

Sasha rumors probably had something to do with interest in last night's show.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Meltzer article on RAW'S ratings and the Factors that led to it:


"A combination of a number of factors led to Raw last night doing its highest viewership numbers since the start of the pandemic, averaging 2,230,000 viewers and drawing a 0.61 rating in 18-49.

The 18-49 number was the best since the episode after this year's WrestleMania did a 0.63.

The key factors for this number, even more impressive since cable viewing has been down significantly this summer were:


The day after SummerSlam.
Continued curiosity and interest regarding what changes would be made with Vince McMahon no longer running things.
Overall growth in WWE popularity as noted by strong increases at live events over the last month and great walk-up ticket sales at many shows.
A commercial-free first hour (which led to 2.43 million viewers in that hour) and side-by-side picture during commercials in matches, like AEW and NXT already do. does diminish people tuning out during the commercial breaks.
Growth was strong across the board but was biggest with teenagers, up 57 percent from last week. And keep in mind last week was a well above usual number because it was the first Raw after Vince McMahon was gone.

Raw was up 17 percent in viewers from last week, up 23 percent in 18-49, and up 21 percent in 18-34.
The show was first in every key demo on cable, doubling everything but Better Call Saul in men 18-49. It also beat every network show in 18-49 except The Bachelorette, including first-run shows on ABC in hour three, NBC in hour one, and Fox all night.
In total viewers, Raw was fifth behind four news shows.
As compared to one year ago, when this week was just a normal summer show since SummerSlam came in August, Raw was up 22 percent in viewers, up 21 percent in 18-49, and up 29 percent in 18-34.
There was a big third-hour drop, but hour three was still well above usual hour three levels. As far as first-to-third hour declines, they were 15 percent with women 18-49, 12 percent in men 18-49, three percent in women 12-34, 13 percent in men 12-34, and 21 percent with people over 50.
The three hours were:

8 p.m. 2.43 million viewers
9 p.m. 2.29 million viewers
10 p.m. 1.97 million viewers"










WWE Raw ratings up huge for SummerSlam fallout


Raw averaged 2.23 million viewers on Monday night.




www.f4wonline.com


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

So, RAW once again beat everything on NETWORK TV last night except for The Bacherlorette. Insane.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

Showstopper said:


> The cherry on top would be to get the QH's. Obviously, everything in Hour 1 did great, Hour 2 as well. Would love to see them.


Thurston hasn't been providing the QH's for like the last 6 weeks. I'll ask him on Patreon if he'll have them.


----------



## Dark Emperor

Impressive numbers, maybe a new lease of life in terms of ratings. 

Thank you HHH and his prodigy Seth 'Freakin' Rollins.


----------



## Dark Emperor

Imagine if Sasha had actually showed up. 

The amount of gloating for certain fans claiming that she singlehandedly drew the highest number of the year would have been unbearable.


----------



## RLT1981

Great Number!!!

It feels good to enjoy WWE again and knows its in good hands forward.

As for Sasha & Naomi I think they will return on smackdown they are badly needed there which only has Liv & Shozi.with Ronda kayfabe suspended and Lacey's new chracter floping..I would imagine Charlotte is returning as well to help with the starpower.


----------



## RLT1981

The Boy Wonder said:


> Thurston hasn't been providing the QH's for like the last 6 weeks. I'll ask him on Patreon if he'll have them.


don't bother quarter hours just leads to mark wars look at the aew ratings thread for example.


----------



## Ace

The Legit Lioness said:


> *This proves it was never a Cable or Network issue that prevented RAW from going over 2 million in the present day. It was always a show quality issue, and RAW was straight garbage under McMahon.*


 Not getting carried away and expected a big number.

Too early to say anything, this was literally a post Summerslam + HHH statement show which got lapsed viewers tuning in.

Next week it will probably be back in the 1.7-1.9m range with most lapsed viewers leaving.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

Ace said:


> Not getting carried away and expected a big number.
> 
> Too early to say anything, this was literally a post Summerslam + HHH statement show which got lapsed viewers tuning in.
> 
> Next week it will probably be back in the 1.7-1.9m range with most lapsed viewers leaving.


I rewatched the show. It was decent, but the ending was unbelievably weak. Lapsed viewers probably weren't impressed with that. They should've had something better to end the show.


----------



## Ace

The Boy Wonder said:


> I rewatched the show. It was decent, but the ending was unbelievably weak. Lapsed viewers probably weren't impressed with that. They should've had something better to end the show.


 Yup, that's why HHH fucked up. This was his chance to get lapsed viewers to stick around with a big show after Summerslam and the wrestling world looking at Raw to see his vision. I for one wasn't impressed and wont be back, most others will probably be the same.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Ace said:


> Not getting carried away and expected a big number.
> 
> Too early to say anything, this was literally a post Summerslam + HHH statement show which got lapsed viewers tuning in.
> 
> Next week it will probably be back in the 1.7-1.9m range with most lapsed viewers leaving.


*I just posted that this is the most watched post SummerSlam RAW since 2015. Don't downplay this.*


----------



## Randy Lahey

2021 Post SummerSlam 18-49: 0.64
2022 Post SummerSlam 18-49: 0.61

With the first hour being commercial free, it’s still lagged last year.


----------



## RLT1981

Randy Lahey said:


> 2021 Post SummerSlam 18-49: 0.64
> 2022 Post SummerSlam 18-49: 0.61
> 
> With the first hour being commercial free, it’s still lagged last year.


go back to the aew section troll.


----------



## Dark Emperor

Randy Lahey said:


> 2021 Post SummerSlam 18-49: 0.64
> 2022 Post SummerSlam 18-49: 0.61
> 
> With the first hour being commercial free, it’s still lagged last year.


Why don't you post the viewership too? You know full well that cable has been losing young viewership massively all year. 

It's still not looking good for your prediction of AEW overtaking Raw demo soon.


----------



## RLT1981

Dark Emperor said:


> Why don't you post the viewership too? You know full well that cable has been losing young viewership massively all year.
> 
> It's still not looking good for your prediction of AEW overtaking Raw demo soon.


He is a bitter AEW Troll he does this shit every week.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

That dude is jealous as hell.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

@Showstopper


----------



## Good Bunny

IMO I think so many people saw Brock lift the friggin ring with a tractor and said “OH FUCK LEMME CHECK OUT MONDAYS SHOW”

It’s definitely not just ONE thing. It’s likely a combination of things, as was the case with me tuning in for the first time in a long time. I will likely keep watching live since I’m now off mondays & Tuesdays

I don’t want them to rush Sasha & Naomi’s returns. At least we know it’s coming. Take it slow with everything. Take it slow with those ladies, take it slow with KO, Charlotte, possibly Gargano, possibly Kross, possibly Wyatt/Fiend, and whoever else.

I trust HHH to be smart with when he books people as surprises. Don’t book all the surprise returns in one month lol


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Good number for a solid show. Let's not throw any parties yet though. Let's see if they can repeat it next week.


----------



## Wolf Mark

The Legit Lioness said:


> *This proves it was never a Cable or Network issue that prevented RAW from going over 2 million in the present day. It was always a show quality issue, and RAW was straight garbage under McMahon.*


Beautifuly said, my friend. I've been arguing with people about this forever in the last few years. Esp. with AEW fans. I keep hearing that people don't watch TV anymore and so forth and that's why wrestling ratings are down. Maybe. But that's more because there's nothing on that's good on TV. Including wrestling. Wrestling fans though are just waiting for wrestling to get good again. I had not watched RAW forever but I watched it this monday cause I had hope for something different. No more of the same thing we have had in the last 15 years. I bet a lot of people thought the same way. Now I have to admit I was disappointed. It's like when AEW brought Punk. They had great ratings for the first night. But they failed to keep the audience interested when they took a look at that product. I think the lapse wrestling fans may stay on RAW for a couple of more weeks but HHH better put his imprints quick cause they are gonna leave again.


----------



## CMPunkRock316

Good number. Demo still down Year over Year. Got to give credit to the commericial free hour for keeping that first hour so high. If USA is willing to throw money away for it so be it.

I watched the beginning and was out by the end of the Becky segment. I always hate seeing a defeated face fellate their opponent (i.e. Bryan after Fastlane 2015) I tuned back in a few times but for the finish of the show to be what it was with no big shock was a letdown. Just Usos and Misterios with Judgment Day and Edge coming down very similarly to how he did Saturday.

I missed the first triple threat but I liked the second triple threat and the AJ/Ciampa match was good stuff.

I might seem like I hate WWE by my posts in recent years but really all I ever wanted them to do was get better. I mean they finally had a Brock/Roman match that was entertaining even if it took 7 1/2 years it did happen even if the ending sucked (getting there was fun). That is why I have been checking them out a little here and there and have been watching their PPV's (sorry won't call them PLE's).


----------



## Art Vandaley

Ace said:


> Yup, that's why HHH fucked up. This was his chance to get lapsed viewers to stick around with a big show after Summerslam and the wrestling world looking at Raw to see his vision. I for one wasn't impressed and wont be back, most others will probably be the same.


Agreed, this was the first full Raw I'd seen in forever, and it'll be the last.

It was an improvement, it did flow better, and I enjoyed the Ciampa push/matches. 

But 3 hours is too long to make a good weekly show out of.


----------



## Wolf Mark

Ace said:


> Yup, that's why HHH fucked up. This was his chance to get lapsed viewers to stick around with a big show after Summerslam and the wrestling world looking at Raw to see his vision. I for one wasn't impressed and wont be back, most others will probably be the same.


Freaking Dominik Mysterio, bruh. He should be released, not be in the main event. Maybe Vince is still in charge.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

How much credit should Bayley be getting for the the strong RAW viewership number? Last night's viewership is about the same as last year's post Summerslam Smackdown episode (2.23 versus 2.25). Her return at Summerslam was probably the most shocking thing to happen with the tractor spot a close second.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Randy Lahey said:


> 2021 Post SummerSlam 18-49: 0.64
> 2022 Post SummerSlam 18-49: 0.61
> 
> With the first hour being commercial free, it’s still lagged last year.



So..when is AEW beating it?




Much less almost getting doubled up lmao


----------



## InexorableJourney

If RAW was overloaded with stars The Rock, John Cena, Brock Lesnar, Roman Reigns.

I wonder how much ratings they would be getting then?


----------



## The Boy Wonder

InexorableJourney said:


> If RAW was overloaded with stars The Rock, John Cena, Brock Lesnar, Roman Reigns.
> 
> I wonder how much ratings they would be getting then?


Maybe 300,000-500,000 more viewers.


----------



## ThirdMan

People get so hung up on the supposed "main event" of these RAWs. The company knows full well that there are almost always going to be significantly fewer viewers watching in the last hour, so most big story developments and matches are usually put in the first two hours. As in, the last match or segment of the night isn't _really _treated as the "main event", much of the time. See: that pose-down with Theory and Lashley a few weeks ago, and the Mysterios/Usos match this past Monday.


----------



## Dr. Middy

Wolf Mark said:


> Beautifuly said, my friend. I've been arguing with people about this forever in the last few years. Esp. with AEW fans. I keep hearing that people don't watch TV anymore and so forth and that's why wrestling ratings are down. Maybe. But that's more because there's nothing on that's good on TV. Including wrestling. Wrestling fans though are just waiting for wrestling to get good again. I had not watched RAW forever but I watched it this monday cause I had hope for something different. No more of the same thing we have had in the last 15 years. I bet a lot of people thought the same way. Now I have to admit I was disappointed. It's like when AEW brought Punk. They had great ratings for the first night. But they failed to keep the audience interested when they took a look at that product. I think the lapse wrestling fans may stay on RAW for a couple of more weeks but HHH better put his imprints quick cause they are gonna leave again.


I think you are downplaying though just how big a decline cable is receiving right now. I mean all networks, both major networks like CBS, FOX, NBC, etc. and cable networks like USA, TNT, and others have seen their overall ratings and viewership for pretty much everything decrease by over 50%.









Fading Ratings: How Far Broadcast TV Has Tumbled Since 2015


New VIP+ Analysis: The steep decline in 18-49s tuning in underscores a viewership landscape radically different today than the one of yore.




variety.com





This isn't even an excuse or anything for overall wrestling ratings, it's just how the landscape is now, and makes Raw's increase here pretty substantial and hopefully a positive sign. I don't know if it'll stick, and most likely it probably won't because I'm guessing you got a bunch of fans from the combination of the tractor spot, Sasha/Naomi, HHH's first show, and general hype on social media. But even if a chunk of those returning (or possibly new) viewers remain, that's still a success. 

But if you are comparing wrestling ratings year over year and seeing a general decline across the board, it lines up pretty well with how steep a decline overall television ratings are receiving at the very same time. Most people are just moving onto streaming services and the like.


----------



## chronoxiong

Congrats on the big ratings WWE. Well deserved. At this point, we all thought it was going to take gimmicks for the WWE to reach 2 million viewers again but this was encouraging. With MNF arriving in a month, let's see if the 2 million viewers can stay consistent


----------



## Fearless Viper

That Brock Lesnar tractor was the draw.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

chronoxiong said:


> Congrats on the big ratings WWE. Well deserved. At this point, we all thought it was going to take gimmicks for the WWE to reach 2 million viewers again but this was encouraging. With MNF arriving in a month, let's see if the 2 million viewers can stay consistent


The gimmick that got people watching Raw this week was Cowboy Brock lifting the ring with a tractor.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

The Legit Lioness said:


> *I just posted that this is the most watched post SummerSlam RAW since 2015. Don't downplay this.*


It was also the most interesting SummerSlam since at least 2015. Nobody is down playing anything people just understand the type of show that SummerSlam was(in particular the tractor lifting the ring) likely played a large part in increasing interest for RAW. Considering the RAW that we were given resembled something that was almost the exact opposite type of show it's only realistic to assume that people who were looking for MORE of what SummerSlam offered may not have been particularly impressed.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

The Boy Wonder said:


> It will be tough once MNF starts. ESPN hired Troy Aikman and Joe Buck to call the games. They also got better quality games compared to recent years.


Troy Aikman and Joe Buck are terrible, the Manning Cast is much better.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Troy Aikman and Joe Buck are terrible, the Manning Cast is much better.


If only the Manning Cast was every week.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

MonkasaurusRex said:


> If only the Manning Cast was every week.


I'm hoping it's going to be every week this season, it's such great stuff


----------



## Wolf Mark

ThirdMan said:


> People get so hung up on the supposed "main event" of these RAWs. The company knows full well that there are almost always going to be significantly fewer viewers watching in the last hour, so most big story developments and matches are usually put in the first two hours. As in, the last match of the night isn't _really _treated as the "main event", most weeks.


That's not how that works. RAW now starts at 8 and ends at 11 cause it's 3 hours now. In the 90s, RAW started at 9 and ended at 11 as well. And they were putting their best stuff at the end anyway. Wrestling should be a build up just like a story in a movie where you get the big stuff at the end. Cause that's what people will remember. Logically a wrestling show, the ratings should rise and rise and the last thing should be the biggest rating. That's when you know you've succeeded.


----------



## Wolf Mark

Dr. Middy said:


> I think you are downplaying though just how big a decline cable is receiving right now. I mean all networks, both major networks like CBS, FOX, NBC, etc. and cable networks like USA, TNT, and others have seen their overall ratings and viewership for pretty much everything decrease by over 50%.


But that's because they have been doing garbage in the last 15 years and people have lost faith in all these networks. They have been hemoraging the men in particular since the 90s. When smaller networks or paid networks started doing great content like the Sopranos and Mad Men, there was no reason to get back to watching the big networks. All they started doing were cop shows and sitcoms. And when the other networks started doing Breaking Bad and Boardwalk Empire and Game of Thrones, it was all over. Then Netflix became a sensation and instead of watching subpar shows, you have a whole network of high-level quality stuff. Nowadays the only thing to watch on the regular networks is sports.

Bottomline, it's always about quality.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Wolf Mark said:


> That's not how that works. RAW now starts at 8 and ends at 11 cause it's 3 hours now. In the 90s, RAW started at 9 and ended at 11 as well. And they were putting their best stuff at the end anyway. Wrestling should be a build up just like a story in a movie where you get the big stuff at the end. Cause that's what people will remember. Logically a wrestling show, the ratings should rise and rise and the last thing should be the biggest rating. That's when you know you've succeeded.



But realistically a lot of people who have to work and go to school the next day are gonna be in bed by 10 and just watch the end on one of the 20 watchwrestling sites or just YouTube the highlights the next morning. Wasn't like that in the 90s. You had to be there or good luck.


----------



## Wolf Mark

RainmakerV2 said:


> But realistically a lot of people who have to work and go to school the next day are gonna be in bed by 10 and just watch the end on one of the 20 watchwrestling sites or just YouTube the highlights the next morning. Wasn't like that in the 90s. You had to be there or good luck.


Right but if wrestling was "must-watch" you think people would DVR this thing? Sleeping at 11 once a week is not that big a deal.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

*Here are the RAW quarter-hours from Wrestlenomics:*





@Showstopper @#BadNewsSanta @DammitChrist @The Legit Lioness 

*The following breakdown takes into account television viewership, YouTube numbers, and Google Web search. The higher the number, the better:*



Things that stand out from this breakdown for the month of July:

_*• Alexa Bliss has the highest number of any women's wrestler; her return was in early May. Interest remains despite the lack of a consistent push.*_
*• The Miz's number could reflect Logan Paul's impact (It doesn't take into account Miz/Mrs TV show)
• Theory's numbers might be based on fans speculating a MITB cash in
• Cora Jade, Roxanne Perez and Mandy Rose are the only NXT talent with numbers over 3*
_*• Jade Cargill is the first woman in AEW to land on this brekdown*_


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*It sucks that he's only doing monthly recaps now, but this is still helpful information. Thanks Justin.*


----------



## Dr. Middy

Wolf Mark said:


> But that's because they have been doing garbage in the last 15 years and people have lost faith in all these networks. They have been hemoraging the men in particular since the 90s. When smaller networks or paid networks started doing great content like the Sopranos and Mad Men, there was no reason to get back to watching the big networks. All they started doing were cop shows and sitcoms. And when the other networks started doing Breaking Bad and Boardwalk Empire and Game of Thrones, it was all over. Then Netflix became a sensation and instead of watching subpar shows, you have a whole network of high-level quality stuff. Nowadays the only thing to watch on the regular networks is sports.
> 
> Bottomline, it's always about quality.


Even if you had top tier shows all over the networks now, people don't want to watch a show where you have 20 minutes of commercials during an hour long TV show, and you have to wait the next week to see it. Hell if you look, Breaking Bad's real popularity only came in its last season after it got put onto Netflix. All the streaming services, especially the likes of Netflix, Hulu, HBO Max, and so forth all have the ability to omit commercials, and so many series now give you the ability to binge watch episodes, so the waiting game is out of the equation. And streaming is also cheaper. I don't need to by a cable box and bother with shitty cable companies, I just need an internet connection and any streaming service instantly becomes available for me to use whenever I feel. 

So even with quality, streaming just as a lot of ease of use advantages and cost advantages for people nowadays. People just don't see the point in paying for cable like you mentioned outside of live sports, and I don't think the quality of a few shows would really change any trajectories.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

The Boy Wonder said:


> *Here are the RAW quarter-hours from Wrestlenomics:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Showstopper @#BadNewsSanta @DammitChrist @The Legit Lioness
> 
> *The following breakdown takes into account television viewership, YouTube numbers, and Google Web search. The higher the number, the better:*
> 
> 
> 
> Things that stand out from this breakdown for the month of July:
> 
> _*• Alexa Bliss has the highest number of any women's wrestler; her return was in early May. Interest remains despite the lack of a consistent push.*_
> *• The Miz's number could reflect Logan Paul's impact (It doesn't take into account Miz/Mrs TV show)
> • Theory's numbers might be based on fans speculating a MITB cash in
> • Cora Jade, Roxanne Perez and Mandy Rose are the only NXT talent with numbers over 3*
> _*• Jade Cargill is the first woman in AEW to land on this brekdown*_


Very cool. Do they have this past week since it was the highest rated RAW in 2.5 years? Looks like Alexa is the highest drawing woman these days, which is crazy considering her shit booking and terrible character.

Rollins having a 6 in July despite not having won a feud in over a year is bonkers. Great for him.


----------



## DammitChrist

The fact that the highest rated quarterly segment on that Raw episode on July 25th (which apparently drew 2.091 million viewers) featured Rey Mysterio (for his 20th anniversary), AJ Styles, Dolph Ziggler, and Chad Gable is pretty heartwarming


----------



## The Boy Wonder

Showstopper said:


> Very cool. Do they have this past week since it was the highest rated RAW in 2.5 years? Looks like Alexa is the highest drawing woman these days, which is crazy considering her shit booking and terrible character.
> 
> Rollins having a 6 in July despite not having won a feud in over a year is bonkers. Great for him.


He will this past Monday's numbers at the end of August or early September.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

The Boy Wonder said:


> He will this past Monday's numbers at the end of August or early September.


Awesome, man. Thanks for posting these. Much appreciated.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

Thurston has a video where he goes in depth on these numbers. If you guys want to watch it let me know and I'll figure out a way to provide it. It's about 70 minutes:


----------



## Blonde

The Boy Wonder said:


> *Here are the RAW quarter-hours from Wrestlenomics:*


Becky Lynch consistently adding viewers including on the 4th of July when they pretty much started unsurprisingly bleeding viewers at the 9:15 mark.


----------



## Zappers

Look at those numbers on Alexa Bliss. Basically no storyline, no promos, no contender matches, no title matches.... wow.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Looks like AEW is in huge trouble if you listen to Meltzer. That Randy guy keeps saying WWE is in trouble, but he puts the whammy on AEW instead of WWE. PLLLLLEASE KEEP POSTING.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Well, the Dynamite numbers are out and RAW more than doubled them up in the Overall viewers and almost doubled them up in the Demo.

Terrible, humiliating numbers.


----------



## Dark Emperor

Showstopper said:


> Well, the Dynamite numbers are out and RAW more than doubled them up in the Overall viewers and almost doubled them up in the Demo.
> 
> Terrible, humiliating numbers.


Lmao, what do you have against AEW. This is the WWE section.


----------



## Zappers

Whatever the ratings are for RAW this week I don't know.

One thing is for sure. That crowd last night seemed to be really into the show. Wish they did that all the time. I know it's all about perception, but it enhances the viewer at home experience when you see a good crowd imho.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1557094167054098432

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

1.956 M Overall, .54 Demo. Not as high as last week, but held on much better than I thought:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1557094167054098432


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Solid rating for RAW. Another really good show.*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1557095139125989380


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

I'm waiting for the guy on the Observer Board to post the more in-depth chart and the rankings for the night. He hasn't posted them yet thus far for some reason. He usually posts that right away, but not this week.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Here is it. All 3 Hours finished in the Top 3 Slots for the night again. Hour 2 went over 2 Million while Hour 1 was very close to 2 million. Even Hour 3 had a strong showing.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

*Hour 1: 1.953
Hour 2: 2.046
Hour 3: 1.868*


----------



## RapShepard

HHH era is over, I weep


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

"AM I FUCKING GOING OVER?" 

Yes, Paul. Yes, you are.


----------



## DammitChrist

Alright, as happy as I am that Raw got yet another pretty good rating, can this please rub off for the other company too?

They deserve even stronger ratings, and I'm rooting for good wrestling shows (like Raw + Dynamite + etc.) to continue succeeding


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Also, all 3 hours did .51 or above in the Demo. Meaning more than half of the 18-49 Cable audience last night watched all 3 hours of RAW.

This also has to be one of the smallest decreases from Hour 1 to Hour 3 ever for RAW. 2 Million to basically 1.9 million (1.868 to be exact). To be exact, they only had a 178K decrease from Hour 1 to Hour 3. It's usually a bigger fall than that from Hour 1 to Hour 3.


----------



## DammitChrist

Plus, Triple H's creative influence is the Way


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1557102575937273856


----------



## chronoxiong

How is it possible that hour 3 nearly drew as many viewers as hour 1 did? I'm baffled!!!!!


----------



## fabi1982

Showstopper said:


> Also, all 3 hours did .51 or above in the Demo. Meaning more than half of the 18-49 Cable audience last night watched all 3 hours of RAW.
> 
> This also has to be one of the smallest decreases from Hour 1 to Hour 3 ever for RAW. 2 Million to basically 1.9 million (1.868 to be exact). To be exact, they only had a 178K decrease from Hour 1 to Hour 3. It's usually a bigger fall than that from Hour 1 to Hour 3.


As much as I love the rating, I think you made a mistake in the first part. When this means 50% how does NFL gets 3.00+! does that mean 300% watched? I for the longest time thought it would meant what you wrote, but a couple month ago someone explained.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

chronoxiong said:


> How is it possible that hour 3 nearly drew as many viewers as hour 1 did? I'm baffled!!!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

fabi1982 said:


> As much as I love the rating, I think you made a mistake in the first part. When this means 50% how does NFL gets 3.00+! does that mean 300% watched? I for the longest time thought it would meant what you wrote, but a couple month ago someone explained.


That's a good point. I'm not sure how the NFL does that other than the fact that the NFL just does ridiculously, huge numbers.


----------



## Kentucky34

chronoxiong said:


> How is it possible that hour 3 nearly drew as many viewers as hour 1 did? I'm baffled!!!!!


----------



## RLT1981

Showstopper said:


> 1.956 M Overall, .54 Demo. Not as high as last week, but held on much better than I thought:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1557094167054098432


First hour still over 2 millions got to love that also hour 3 outdrew hour 2 seems like the car crash worked and kept fans around.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> I'm hoping it's going to be every week this season, it's such great stuff


It's slated for 10 games per season through the 2024 season.


----------



## Dark Emperor

fabi1982 said:


> As much as I love the rating, I think you made a mistake in the first part. When this means 50% how does NFL gets 3.00+! does that mean 300% watched? I for the longest time thought it would meant what you wrote, but a couple month ago someone explained.


Pretty sure it's 0.51% of cable audience. Nothing gets 50% of the whole TV audience, not even Superbowl.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Solid rating for RAW. Another really good show.*
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1557095139125989380


always sad when a show loses 300k of its viewers week on week

i hope papa HHH doesn’t resort to bad promotional tactics like shock debuts without video packages 😞 😞 😞

raw in the mud😞😞😞


----------



## NathanMayberry

DammitChrist said:


> Alright, as happy as I am that Raw got yet another pretty good rating, can this please rub off for the other company too?
> 
> They deserve even stronger ratings, and I'm rooting for good wrestling shows (like Raw + Dynamite + etc.) to continue succeeding


Once tiny let’s someone who knows what they’re doing take over .. whatever viewers they haven’t permanently turned off may come back 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Someone avatar or sig keeps making browsers crash lol


----------



## Han Popo

HHHoneymoon phase almost over.


----------



## Random360

I fucking told ya. Actually it was better this week. But after dumpstar fire of last week it's over. Good job triple hgh.

Just the start


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Han Popo said:


> HHHoneymoon phase almost over.


RAW is still abysmal and Triple HGH pushing a bunch of charisma vacuums won't help


----------



## GarpTheFist

Dark Emperor said:


> Pretty sure it's 0.51% of cable audience. Nothing gets 50% of the whole TV audience, not even Superbowl.



Yeah like how 1.3 overall ratings means 1.3% of whole cable audience right? So that would mean 0.51 in the demo means 0.51% of the whole cable audience in that demo. Someone mentioned NFL gets 3.0+ ratings in demo so that would mean 3.0% of the whole Audience in that demo.

Someone please correct me if I'm wrong and educate us all on this matter lol


----------



## DUSTY 74

The Nielsen ratings are calculated based on a sample of 40,000 homes and about 100,000 people that’s demographically representative of the population as a whole. It’s a small fraction of the 120 million or so homes with TV, but also a lot more than, say, a typical political poll that surveys just a couple thousand people.


Rating: Ratings are essentially percentages, measuring the portion of a given group — be it households, adults 18-49 or women 25-54 — watching a given show. Adults 18-49 is the primary demographic by which ad rates are set for entertainment programming, so it’s the most commonly reported (one point in that demo equals 1.28 million people). So a 2.0 rating for _The Masked Singer_ means that 2 percent of people in that age range, roughly 2.56 million people, watched the show.
Share: The percentage of a given group who are _watching TV at that time_ and are tuned into a given program. Wednesday’s _Masked Singer_ had a 10 share in adults 18-49 (10 percent of adults under 50, who had their TVs on at that hour, watched it). It’s typically written as “rating/share,” so 2.0/10 for _The Masked Singer_.


Total viewers: Pretty self-explanatory — the average number of people watching a program in any given minute while it airs.
Overnight metered market ratings:These are the first ratings released each morning — or they were, anyway, until Oct. 3. Nielsen is planning to include out-of-home viewing in these numbers from now on (the first day of the new system didn’t go well), which means they’ll be released around midday now. Metered market ratings only take measurements from 44 markets (56 previously) for households and 25 markets for adults 18-49, so they’re best considered as a first draft on how programming performed rather than definitive. They had been useful for gauging live events since they measure programs instead of just time periods.
Live-plus-same-day: The ratings that get reported each day, first as “fast nationals” in the morning and then as final numbers in the afternoon. They include both live viewing from the previous night and delayed viewing until 3 a.m. local time. Fast nationals are generally pretty accurate for entertainment programs, with occasional small adjustments in the finals.


Live-plus-3: Same-day ratings with three additional days of DVR and on-demand viewing added in. The majority of delayed viewing that Nielsen measures happens in this timeframe, with most shows growing their audiences by a good amount.
Live-plus-7: The same as live-plus-3, extended to a full week. In the 2018-19 season, two dozen series at least doubled their 18-49 ratings after seven days.
C3 and C7 ratings: Arguably the most important ratings numbers that the public doesn’t usually see. These ratings track the number of viewers who actually watch commercials — which is why Nielsen ratings exist in the first place — over three or seven days. They play a big role in setting rates for advertisers buying commercial time. The occasional glimpses at C3 and C7 ratings in recent years have suggested they’re higher than same-day numbers but a good distance short of live-plus-3 and live-plus-7 numbers.


Live-plus-35: An even longer-tail measurement that takes into account viewing that happens up to five weeks after a show airs. It’s not a huge piece of the viewing pie, but it’s not tiny, either.
Multiplatform ratings: Things can get a bit fuzzy here, as multiplatform ratings can include streaming and digital viewing via a network’s app or third-party service like Hulu, plus on-air replays. The digital audience is growing — some shows get more viewers there than from their on-air showings — but no company in the business willingly offers up definitive streaming or digital viewership. It’s only included as part of a whole. (It is possible to subtract, say live-plus-7 ratings from a multiplatform total to get a rough estimate of how many people watch something via nontraditional platforms).
Furthermore, each network has its own way of calculating cross-platform viewing, and timeframes can get murky. HBO touted a massive audience of 44 million viewers for the final season of _Game of Thrones_, but that included up six weeks of streaming and replays of the season premiere, five weeks of episode two and so on.
Streaming ratings: Are not really a thing. Nielsen does measure the audience for streaming shows, but Netflix and other platforms have disputed the ratings service’s numbers as they don’t take into account viewing on other devices.
Netflix has reported some viewership figures in recent quarterly earnings reports, but they’re not really analogous to Nielsen ratings. Netflix considers a piece of content as having been “viewed” when a member account watches at least 70 percent of one episode of a series or 70 percent of a feature film. It also counts subscribers around the world rather than just the domestic viewers that Nielsen measures. The numbers can be useful in comparing one Netflix show to another, but the service has thus far only publicly released highlights, not a full tally


For live events that include a streaming option, networks or other providers will often cite an “average minute audience” for a live stream. That’s the closest thing to Nielsen’s average total viewers statistic.
Social ratings: Nielsen measures social engagement around TV shows, counting the number of posts about a given episode and the reach of the conversation. As with all ratings, higher is better, but heavy social conversation and high on-air ratings don’t necessarily go hand in hand.
Third-party measurements: A number of companies measure things like out-of-home viewing or binge viewing, but they can rely on users to opt in to sharing data, which can lead to a less representative sample.


----------



## Kentucky34

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> RAW is still abysmal and Triple HGH pushing a bunch of charisma vacuums won't help


Why bother watching then?


----------



## deadcool

The show is just as ridiculous as it was when Vince was booking it (further proof that it's still Vince who is booking the show behind the scenes and unofficially). Everything is still being booked around Reigns and they have nonsensical storylines like Ezekial/Elias.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

deadcool said:


> The show is just as ridiculous as it was when Vince was booking it (further proof that it's still Vince who is booking the show behind the scenes and unofficially). Everything is still being booked around Reigns and they have nonsensical storylines like Ezekial/Elias.



Or the people in charge understand that WWE built its entire brand on the basis of appealing to the broadest audience possible and offering "something for everyone". It really doesn't make sense to abandon what made WWE what it is in favour of something else. It's more prudent to fine tune and augment things while continuing to do what made you the market leader. Seriously, who takes over the first place team and says "we should do what the guys in second place are doing?" That's how you find yourself in a "New Coke" scenario.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1559632812738809862

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DammitChrist

Triple H's workrate vision drawing more viewers confirmed.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

All three hours won the night. All three hours did .50 and up in the Demo. Hour 2 did over 2 million. And Hours 1 and 3 weren't far away from 2 million at all, either. Up 22K from last week and same Demo. Great numbers again.


----------



## InexorableJourney

Still waiting for how Hunter handles a misstep.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

RAW has been kicking ass, quality and ratings wise.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Here's the chart for anyone who missed it:


----------



## chronoxiong

Its clear that the fans are watching Triple H's RAW. Not Vince's RAW. Curious to see if this keeps up or drops off once Monday Night Football is here next month


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

You want MOAR? YOU GOT MOAR:

Ratings rankings for August 15th 2022 (non news/sports even though it beat all news and sports)

Almost 1's across the board

18-49 #1
18-49F #1
18-49M#1
12-34F#2
12-34M#1
25-54#1


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

AND MOAR:

Ratings average for each month for RAW:

Jan
.44

Feb
.45

March
.50

April
.52

May
.42

June
.51

July
.44

August (after 3 weeks)
.56


----------



## RLT1981

beat Better Call Sal Finale!!

Trips is on a row!!!


----------



## Rankles75

Nice!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

RAW is doing better ratings this month than they were leading up to WM earlier this year.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

They're getting consistent. That's a good sign and could be a first step towards growth in viewership. Not saying they'll make it back to 5 million anytime soon/ever again, but they seem to have stopped the bleeding for now. Consistently putting a great show that leaves you wanting more is what they need to keep doing.

That said now that BCS is over I'll be checking out Raw for the next few weeks fully. Have only really been watching the first hour for the last several weeks, and then a segment here and there on YouTube.


----------



## Kentucky34

Take a bow HHH, Seth, Riddle and Ciampa.


----------



## Gn1212

Just like with NXT earlier in the year, Ziggler brings them viewers in. 👏


----------



## Seafort

DammitChrist said:


> Triple H's workrate vision drawing more viewers confirmed.


It’s a new Golden Era. Mike Michaels, Jonny Jonathan, and Shawn O’Shaunessy are incoming.


----------



## Seafort

#BadNewsSanta said:


> They're getting consistent. That's a good sign and could be a first step towards growth in viewership. Not saying they'll make it back to 5 million anytime soon/ever again, but they seem to have stopped the bleeding for now. Consistently putting a great show that leaves you wanting more is what they need to keep doing.
> 
> That said now that BCS is over I'll be checking out Raw for the next few weeks fully. Have only really been watching the first hour for the last several weeks, and then a segment here and there on YouTube.


They will never make it back to 5M. Levesque will at best slow the decline in viewers. But I’ve seen nothing in him that indicates he is a transformational creative leader. There’s no Austin or Hogan or some transfigurational suoerstar that’s he’s going to create.

He is 2022 Verne Gagne or Jim Crockett.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Per the Observer, RAW once again beat everything on Cable AND Network TV...except for The Bachelorette. Hella impressive:









WWE Raw draws another strong ratings number, finishes first on cable


Raw averaged 1.98 million viewers on Monday night.




www.f4wonline.com


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Just saw WWE's financials and that they made an insane $328.2 Million Dollars in Q2 this year. Also saw that they broke a record for WM Ticket Sales for next year's WM. Also saw that the HUGE Streaming Network Giants such as Netflix and others might get involved in the rights for RAW and SD down the road.

Between all of that and RAW's ratings from last night; I think it's fair to say WWE is kicking ass and taking names right now from a Financial standpoint. And hell, even from a quality of product standpoint; things are looking much, much better since Triple H took over.

Happy Days ahead.


----------



## GarpTheFist

Its surprising they aren't falling down to 1.7m now, guess HHH did made more fans tune in. And August is the best among monthly demo average this year already. Wonder what kind of boost they may get if they had Orton/Cody and a world title as well.


----------



## RLT1981

GarpTheFist said:


> Its surprising they aren't falling down to 1.7m now, guess HHH did made more fans tune in. And August is the best among monthly demo average this year already. Wonder what kind of boost they may get if they had Orton/Cody and a world title as well.


the way they are booking the us title helps not having a world champion on every show. I've said this over and over again if you are going to have ur world champion be a special attraction build up ur mid card titles and make fans care about them same they did back in the day when Hogan was champion back in the late 80s early 90s.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Bayley is why there was a ratings boost and is only the good thing going about RAW rn! She should be RAW womens champion ASAP! 

Seriously?! Dolph Ziggler in the main event? Wtf Noseman?! Thats rediculous! 😂 and I totally agree with Vince Russo suggesting that AJ vs Lashley should of main evented.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

RLT1981 said:


> the way they are booking the us title helps not having a world champion on every show. I've said this over and over again if you are going to have ur world champion be a special attraction build up ur mid card titles and make fans care about them same they did back in the day when Hogan was champion back in the late 80s early 90s.


Exactly. It was dumb to put both titles on Roman if he was going to be absent most of the time… but since they did building up the mid card belts should’ve been a priority since April. Feels like the last couple weeks they’ve been doing that, so better late than never I guess.


----------



## TKO Wrestling

Very good increase this month. Curious if they can get back to the .6-.7 range consistently.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

The only constant on RAW this year:


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Not sure if anyone has access to the quarter hour numbers (I think somebody usually posts them here), but Thurston posted them all on his Patreon for last several weeks according to his tweet.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

RAW is the highest drawing wrestling show in the country these days. It will go back to SD once NFL starts back up, but this is still an Absolutely INSANE development these past few weeks. And that's not to shit on SD, because SD has been very, very good recently, too, and that's with a butchered roster (thanks to Vince, of course), so big props to SD, as well.

Good times in the wrestling business right now. I'm enjoying RAW and SD very, very much over the past month or so.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

RAW did great in Canada last night. Should be interesting to see how it did here in the US up against the Jets/Falcons Pre-Season NFL Game:



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1562140337644126210


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

OVER 2 MILLION AGAINST THE NFL!!!!:

Broke the 2M average

2.005M viewers and .55


----------



## fabi1982

So much for HHH is killing the ratings. Honestly impressive what RAW did the last couple weeks.


----------



## DammitChrist

Johnny Gargano helping keep those viewers hooked confirmed.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

BOTH Hours 1 and Hour 2 did ABOVE 2 Million. When was the last time that happened. WOW!


----------



## Kentucky34

Great numbers. 

Gargano draws.


----------



## Hotdiggity11

The King of Kings pedigreeing the competition.


Let’s see if Dynamite can finally get over a million again. 😂


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

RAW's rankings in the demos last night:

Ratings rankings for Monday August 22nd (non/news sports)

18-49 #1
18-49 F#2
18-49 M#1
12-34 F#1
12-34 M#1
25-54#1


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Ratings average for each month for Raw:

Jan
.44

Feb
.45

March
.50

April
.52

May
.42

June
.51

July
.44

August (after 4 weeks)
.56


----------



## Cosmo77

pre season doesnt matter


----------



## DammitChrist

Hotdiggity11 said:


> The King of Kings pedigreeing the competition.
> 
> 
> *Let’s see if Dynamite can finally get over a million again. 😂*


They already did at different points during the recent Dynamite episode last Wednesday.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

This is insane. Not only head to head with an NFL Game, but also a Yankees/Mets game that did very well:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1562161504732020738


----------



## Hotdiggity11

DammitChrist said:


> They already did at different points during the recent Dynamite episode last Wednesday.



“At different points” is not the same as overall show rating. Your boy Tony needs to step up. 🤣


----------



## Uncle Iroh

I was told wrestling doesn't draw.


----------



## Rankles75

Very good rating, though it should be noted that it was against an NFL Preseason game. Obviously they’ll take a hit once the proper stuff begins.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

​


Rankles75 said:


> Very good rating, though it should be noted that it was against an NFL Preseason game. Obviously they’ll take a hit once the proper stuff begins.


They did a better number this week against the NFL Pre-Season game than they did last week without the game. Also against a hot Yankees/Mets game.


----------



## chronoxiong

Damn at the show staying at 2 million viewers. The audience is slowly coming back fellas.


----------



## DammitChrist

The (professional) wrestling vision by Triple H is predictably working


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

2nd to 3rd hour retention was the fourth best of the year, which is generally the indication of a good show. And considering the opening hour was one of the highest of the year, that's even better.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1562169330544017408


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

RAW is the only wrestling show UP Year over Year in August in BOTH Overall and Demo. Incredible:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1562175462792650752


----------



## RLT1981

all the Trips haters who are saying he is killing the WWE are not going to like this


----------



## Randy Lahey

Gargano and Edge drawing a very strong 3rd hour. First hour weak because of predictably women’s wrestling. Hour 1 having the lowest demo is another data point on a vast amount of growing evidence that womens wrestling is a ratings killer. 

I think primarily the uptick in Raw viewership is from lapsed NXT 1.0 fans coming back to Raw to watch HHH’s version of pro wrestling. This could def hurt AEW as many lapsed NXT 1.0 fans did switch to AEW.

Year over year viewing is basically the same though. Throwing out the night after summer slam last year (which did 0.67), the following week did a 0.54 and 1,970,000. So in this environment, that should be considered a win for WWE as the bleed has been stopped by HHH.


----------



## RLT1981

Randy Lahey said:


> Gargano and Edge drawing a very strong 3rd hour. First hour weak because of predictably women’s wrestling.
> 
> I think the uptick in Raw viewership is from lapsed NXT 1.0 fans coming back to Raw to watch HHH’s version of pro wrestling.


first hour was at 2 million so get out of here with ur women hating troll.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Hour 1 did over 2 million and was the highest number for the first time in awhile. Love to see that.


----------



## DammitChrist

Showstopper said:


> Hour 1 did over 2 million and was the highest number for the first time in awhile. Love to see that.


Trish Stratus attracting those extra bunch of fans with her GOATness and her hotness confirmed.


----------



## RLT1981

DammitChrist said:


> Trish Stratus attracting those extra bunch of fans with her GOATness and her hotness confirmed.
> 
> 
> hope we get a Trish vs Bayley match in the future.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Solid numbers. Really cool the third hour isn't getting destroyed anymore. They've been doing very well with it recently.


----------



## Irish Jet

Randy Lahey said:


> Gargano and Edge drawing a very strong 3rd hour. First hour weak because of predictably women’s wrestling.
> 
> I think the uptick in Raw viewership is from lapsed NXT 1.0 fans coming back to Raw to watch HHH’s version of pro wrestling.
> 
> Year over year viewing is basically the same though. Throwing out the night after summer slam last year (which did 0.67), the following week did a 0.54 and 1,970,000. So in this environment, that should be considered a win for WWE as the bleed has been stopped by HHH.


You embarrass yourself further with every post you make in this thread.


----------



## shadow_spinner

Damn, looks like Triple H’s vision is best for business!


----------



## Irish Jet

RLT1981 said:


> all the Trips haters who are saying he is killing the WWE are not going to like this


The improvement has been incredible. He's actually getting Raw fans invested in the wrestling, which seemed impossible a few months ago.

I think last few shows were actually better and the uptick is likely from that. AEW is suffering for months of being in limbo without direction whereas HHH has a clear plan of what he wants and hasn't wasted time getting it out there. He's made guys like Owens and Ciampa look legit again, he made the midcard titles more relevant than they've been in years and he's doing it while putting on quality matches. I'm not a fan of the women's tag team titles but he invested time into the women in NXT and it paid off huge so hopefully the same works here. 

If you'd have told me last year that I'd be watching Raw again consistently I'd have assumed it would be under torture.


----------



## DammitChrist

I just *need* AEW to have the same rub too.

They’re still doing relatively good numbers atm, but they’ve been delivering a pretty good wrestling show for such a lengthy period of time that a boost in viewership is long overdue for them.

The (American) wrestling industry is currently thriving with Triple H and Tony Khan leading the creative direction atm.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I haven't been this happy with RAW since I joined the forum and The Shield was still together. The only bad segment was the Aliyah match. She should've been released YEARS ago.*


----------



## RLT1981

DammitChrist said:


> I just *need* AEW to have the same rub too.
> 
> They’re still doing relatively good numbers atm, but they’ve been delivering a pretty good wrestling show for such a lengthy period of time that a boost in viewership is long overdue for them.
> 
> The (American) wrestling industry is currently thriving with Triple H and Tony Khan leading the creative direction atm.


AEW just needs to keep putting on great shows like they have been and fans will come back.I still say that new japan stuff ran some of them away I know the ppv was awesome but the booking leading up to it sucked.


----------



## La Parka

bro, how did Raw get 2 million? the fucking yankees and mets were playin!


----------



## Randy Lahey

Roman Reigns makes 0 difference to ratings. Which, was really WWE’s goal. The brand would be the draw, and every performer replaceable. Mission accomplished. Doesn’t say much for Roman Reigns tho


----------



## DammitChrist

RLT1981 said:


> AEW just needs to keep putting on great shows like they have been and fans will come back.I still say that new japan stuff ran some of them away I know the ppv was awesome but the booking leading up to it sucked.


Trust me, if some folks gave those top NJPW talents a chance to steal the show in the big spotlight, then it’s highly unlikely that they’ll be disappointed in the end.

I’m not sure if you’ve seen the G1 finals match with Will Ospreay vs Kazuchika Okada yet, but that’s legitimately the best singles wrestling match I’ve seen out of the 3 major promotions in 2022 so far.

It’s currently my #2 top/best match in my lengthy MOTY list for 2022; so it was that phenomenal.

Triple H’s vision is living proof that good wrestling can draw really well.

Speaking of Ospreay, you’ll get to see more of him on Dynamite again in just a couple of days from now btw


----------



## NathanMayberry

DammitChrist said:


> They already did at different points during the recent Dynamite episode last Wednesday.


HAHAAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAAH


----------



## NathanMayberry

Showstopper said:


> This is insane. Not only head to head with an NFL Game, but also a Yankees/Mets game that did very well:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1562161504732020738


Uhhh do you not understand that competition only matters on Wednesday nights?


----------



## NathanMayberry

Showstopper said:


> RAW is the only wrestling show UP Year over Year in August in BOTH Overall and Demo. Incredible:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1562175462792650752


Dat AEW YOY growth lmao


----------



## RLT1981

DammitChrist said:


> Trust me, if some folks gave those top NJPW talents a chance to steal the show in the big spotlight, then it’s highly unlikely that they’ll be disappointed in the end.
> 
> I’m not sure if you’ve seen the G1 finals match with Will Ospreay vs Kazuchika Okada yet, but that’s legitimately the best singles wrestling match I’ve seen out of the 3 major promotions in 2022 so far.
> 
> It’s currently my #2 top/best match in my lengthy MOTY list for 2022; so it was that phenomenal.
> 
> Triple H’s vision is living proof that good wrestling can draw really well.
> 
> Speaking of Ospreay, you’ll get to see more of him on Dynamite again in just a couple of days from now btw


I loved Ospreay!

He was one of the guys who really caught my eye doing that buildup.I even made a thread at the time that Ospreavy was a flat out star.


----------



## DammitChrist

NathanMayberry said:


> HAHAAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAAH


I KNOW!!!

That post I made about Dynamite is hilariously true!


----------



## DammitChrist

NathanMayberry said:


> Dat AEW YOY growth lmao


AEW’s ppv buyrates are consistently high, and they’re regularly the #1 most watched program on cable at Wednesday nights over the last several weeks 

AEW clearly is growing too


----------



## Seafort

At this rate Raw will be closing out its deal with USA at 3.1M, and making plans to start bringing in the cream of AEW talent after its shuts down. The latter is going to get a PopTV type of offer that will lead Tony to kill it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

DammitChrist said:


> I just *need* AEW to have the same rub too.
> 
> They’re still doing relatively good numbers atm, but they’ve been delivering a pretty good wrestling show for such a lengthy period of time that a boost in viewership is long overdue for them.
> 
> The (American) wrestling industry is currently thriving with Triple H and Tony Khan leading the creative direction atm.


Correct me if I'm wrong, but Punk/Moxley for the title tomorrow and it being announced last week is tomorrow's Dynamite, right? I'd be shocked if they didn't hit a million AND did alittle better in the demo than they usually do. If they don't, I'd be absolutely shocked. These are their two biggest name wrestlers, and it's for the World Title.

In fact, if they do those better numbers, which I think they will, I will pat myself on the back and link this post in the AEW ratings thread showing everyone that I called it today.


----------



## DammitChrist

Showstopper said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but Punk/Moxley for the title tomorrow and it being announced last week is tomorrow's Dynamite, right? I'd be shocked if they didn't hit a million AND did alittle better in the demo than they usually do. If they don't, I'd be absolutely shocked. These are their two biggest name wrestlers, and it's for the World Title.
> 
> In fact, if they do those better numbers, which I think they will, I will pat myself on the back and link this post in the AEW ratings thread showing everyone that I called it today.


Yea, CM Punk vs Jon Moxley to unify the AEW World title is tomorrow.

One of NJPW's top stars in Will Ospreay (who JUST came out of the G1 finals within this past week) is scheduled to team with Aussie Open against Death Triangle (which consist of Pac/Lucha Bros) tomorrow night; so an awesome mini-match up with Pac vs Ospreay is pretty much guaranteed here.

Honestly, I'm just worried that there might not be much change in viewership this week because AEW's ratings tend to fluctuate really randomly.

They could actually deliver a great (major) wrestling show, but yet that given episode remains within the 920-950 K range for whatever reason; but yet a Dynamite episode that's just good (which would be an 'average' episode for AEW standards) could be around the 1 million mark in non-ppv periods.

It's legitimately a great product too, so they'll overdue to see even better numbers. They've been hovering in the mid-900 K range over the past couple of months; but they deserve to be over a million viewers with the top quality they keep delivering to the wrestling audience each week.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Showstopper said:


> This is insane. Not only head to head with an NFL Game, but also a Yankees/Mets game that did very well:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1562161504732020738


Preseason doesn't matter and baseball is boring. Lets see how the ratings are once the regular season starts, calm down


----------



## gl83

Showstopper said:


> 2nd to 3rd hour retention was the fourth best of the year, which is generally the indication of a good show. And considering the opening hour was one of the highest of the year, that's even better.


The way Triple H is organizing and planning the show definitely helps. In years past Raw was mainly filler with nothing interesting happening. If anything happened it would be in the show opening, the top of the 9:00 hour, the top of the 10:00 hour and the main event, with nothing in-between. But now, it feels like anything can happen at anytime, so you can't miss a minute or you might miss something big. 


That might explain the fan retention from hours 1 to hour 3 in the past few weeks.


----------



## fabi1982

DammitChrist said:


> AEW clearly is growing too


Look at the plain numbers in that tweet, thats not growing. Just admit it, we dont hate you if you do 😘


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Preseason doesn't matter and baseball is boring. Lets see how the ratings are once the regular season starts, calm down


No thanks. I'll post as I please. Be mad.


----------



## DUSTY 74




----------



## NearFall

I remember when this thread was about CM Punk and The Rock every week. Now it's AEW and WWE.

I hope that means people are less of marks in here.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

DUSTY 74 said:


> View attachment 131306
> 
> View attachment 131307


That chart gets wider this week, too. .55 to .34...and that's with the biggest match AEW has to offer (Punk/Moxley for the Title). Doubled them up in Overall viewers too; 2 million to 1 million.

WWE ON FIYAAAAAAAAAAAAH.


----------



## GarpTheFist

NearFall said:


> I remember when this thread was about CM Punk and The Rock every week. Now it's AEW and WWE.
> 
> I hope that means people are less of marks in here.



Those were really toxic times, i remember we wouldn't even get quarter breakdowns unless bryan was involved in the show. Today We're being happy at aew doing 1m and Raw doing 2m when i remember back in those days, Rock/Cena's individual promos even in 2013 would gain 1m on it's own. It will be a crazy day here on the forum if someone even manages to show 300k gain so imagine someone gaining 1m under HHH. Doubt it will happen but i think Raw can still go back to doing 3m for sure if the show stays consistently good. WWE has brand recognition so it can easily bring back those fans with good shows over time.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

EVEN HIGHER THAN LAST WEEK!!!!:

2.107M viewers and .59


----------



## La Parka

@Randy Lahey in shambles


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Everything was good to great except the women's segments. I never thought I would be saying this 🤦🏾. I was so looking forward to the main event, and they just completely f***** it up.


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1564705158956810241*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

All 3 hours got 1.9 Million and above in Overall viewers; which is incredible.

All 3 hours got .54 and higher in the Demo.

2nd Hour was the highest rated in BOTH Overall and Demo. A .64 demo for Hour 2 is CRAZY.


----------



## fabi1982

you just love to see it


----------



## Fearless Viper

It's a go-home episode show before CatC PLE so that makes sense. Next week is going to be even bigger whatever the outcomes between Roman and Drew match.


----------



## RLT1981

Showstopper said:


> All 3 hours got 1.9 Million and above in Overall viewers; which is incredible.
> 
> All 3 hours got .54 and higher in the Demo.
> 
> 2nd Hour was the highest rated in BOTH Overall and Demo. A .64 demo for Hour 2 is CRAZY.


Trips has been killing it!.

It will be interesting seeing how they hang in there with NFL returning in 2 weeks.


----------



## DUSTY 74




----------



## Hotdiggity11

HHH giving the competition a spinebuster followed by a pedigree.


----------



## kazarn

People started tuning in when Vince left and stuck around because HHH has put on quality shows on a consistent basis. Good to know.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

First MNF game is September 12th and it's Russell Wilson's return to Seattle.


----------



## RuthlessAttitude

It will edge down again, but I'd say removing some of the divisive McMahon influences has stopped the rot. The 24/7 stuff has disappeared and wrestlers are talking into the camera in a more natural way. It's much easier to sit through WWE for the most part.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

The 2.222 million for Hour 2 was the 2nd highest Hour 2 of the year, behind the RAW after SummerSlam, even ahead of RAW after Mania.


----------



## RLT1981

dare I say maybe down the road Trips maybe can get them back close to 3 million but first baby steps they should be really happy getting Raw back to 2 million after the damage Vince did to the product.


----------



## djlethal

Better number than they deserve for the horrible main event. Hopefully it plummets next week.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Heading in the right direction. This is actual improvement. Also, beats Smackdown for 3rd time in 4 weeks. Crazy since Raw is on USA vs. SD on Fox, didn't have the top champion Roman, and is 3 hours vs. Smackdown's 2 hours. Really didn't think that would ever happen for as long as Smackdown was on Fox, but looks like the change in creative is actually making a difference. Who would've thought...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

djlethal said:


> Better number than they deserve for the horrible main event. Hopefully it plummets next week.


What's up, Randy?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

RAW

August *2021*: 1,888,000 viewers and .546 in demo

August* 2022*: 2,055,000 viewers and .564 in the demo

RAW was up 8.8% in overall viewers, up 3% in 18-49, up 10% in 50+ compared to last August.


----------



## shadow_spinner

They also have compelling storylines I want to see play out. Everything with Miz and Lumis, The Owens/Sami stuff was excellent, The Drew/Roman stuff and Judgement Day stuff. I want to see where those stories lead too. Been a while since they had this much compelling TV.


----------



## shadow_spinner

And the most important factor, Aliyah is a draw and nobody can tell me otherwise


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

RAW beat everything on Cable AND Network TV last night (except for The Bachelorette).

They are so getting another record-setting TV contract.









WWE Raw draws huge ratings for Clash at the Castle go-home show


Raw did nothing short of monster numbers on Monday night.




www.f4wonline.com


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Hour 2 was the highest rated. Not surprising since the Rollins/Riddle segment and what Rollins said set the internet on fire last night.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

La Parka said:


> @Randy Lahey in shambles


Dude got run over harder than Riddle did last night.


----------



## DammitChrist

Wow, the show with no world champion is outdrawing the other show WITH a double world champion.


----------



## DammitChrist

kazarn said:


> People started tuning in when Vince left and stuck around because HHH has put on quality shows on a consistent basis. Good to know.


Yea, for the record, I hope these strong ratings for Raw kills the flawed arguments about whatever ideas/acts succeeded on (Indy) NXT 'won't' work on the main roster, which has been used over the last 3-4 years.


----------



## KingofKings1524

Hopefully the shit main event doesn’t chase people off, because I have really enjoyed just about everything else Hunter has done since he took over. The Rollins/Riddle stuff was gold.


----------



## rich110991

No idea how they keep getting these ratings. Show still feels like it’s aimed at kids, despite the Seth/Riddle promo.

Was watching it with my cousin who loves WWE, yet he skipped through most of the first half of the show and then fell asleep during the Bobby Lashley match, after bashing AEW any chance he could get, which he claims to watch “sometimes”, but blatantly doesn’t. He even called Jon Moxley.. Dean Ambrose, says it all!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

NBC and USA Network very happy with WWE and the recent changes. Another new Record-setting TV contract for RAW here we come!:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1564719530013868034


----------



## GarpTheFist

RLT1981 said:


> dare I say maybe down the road Trips maybe can get them back close to 3 million but first baby steps they should be really happy getting Raw back to 2 million after the damage Vince did to the product.



I think 3m with a good product and building stars is very much possible. SD may get there first depending on how much star power they get following the draft.


----------



## Seafort

GarpTheFist said:


> I think 3m with a good product and building stars is very much possible. SD may get there first depending on how much star power they get following the draft.


Thats a stretch goal but achievable. Not overnight, but perhaps in 18 months.

Something that not enough people grasp is just how much damage Vince did, or at the very least how much he was holding them back. It would be like putting 1983 Verne Gagne in charge of the WWF during the entire Golden Era, but with WEF possessing a sufficient financial reserve and decades of goodwill to muddle through.


----------



## Seafort

Fearless Viper said:


> It's a go-home episode show before CatC PLE so that makes sense. Next week is going to be even bigger whatever the outcomes between Roman and Drew match.


Next week might hit 2.4M post Clash.


----------



## God Mode Activated

Disappointing number. They deserve far less than this.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

I know I'm enjoying WWE again, so it's good to see the numbers are positive.


----------



## Randy Lahey

Seafort said:


> Next week might hit 2.4M post Clash.


 Last Labor Day they did a 0.52 and a 1,840,000 against college football.






SHOWBUZZDAILY’s Monday 9.6.2021 Top 150 Cable Originals & Network Finals UPDATED | Showbuzz Daily







showbuzzdaily.com





This year is the same setup. I doubt they hit 2 million the rest of the year with football back


----------



## Irish Jet

HHH just killing the game.

Shame it was such a weak show. I'd expect a drop after that regardless of whether football was back or not. They put in the work the previous weeks to get people invested though. Hopefully they get back to that form and Monday was just a hiccup. The post CATC show has a lot of potential as there's a lot to be set up.


----------



## A PG Attitude

kazarn said:


> People started tuning in when Vince left and stuck around because HHH has put on quality shows on a consistent basis. Good to know.


Yep, I'm one of those people.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

RAW is the hottest show in wrestling these days and it's literally not even close. Love to see it.


----------



## Zappers

Even though RAW Monday wasn't the greatest, there was some rough patches we can all agree.

What I did noticed. (Something I've been saying for years) The fact that the ratings were good. Proves my point, that unpredictability usually wins. Makes most people want to tune in to see what they do next. And as of now, WWE has been mixing things up, giving us some old(things we've seen), some new, bringing back wrestlers, fun antics, some different matchups. Surprise wins, etc... Little bit of everything.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Well, the verdict is in. RAW is the only #1 wrestling show of the week so far!


----------



## GarpTheFist

Zappers said:


> Even though RAW Monday wasn't the greatest, there was some rough patches we can all agree.
> 
> What I did noticed. (Something I've been saying for years) The fact that the ratings were good. Proves my point, that unpredictability usually wins. Makes most people want to tune in to see what they do next. And as of now, WWE has been mixing things up, giving us some old(things we've seen), some new, bringing back wrestlers, fun antics, some different matchups. Surprise wins, etc... Little bit of everything.



Spot on. Unpredictably is why AE was so successful. As long as HHH can keep doing that in various ways while presenting a solid show with likeable characters like KO/Lashley, it should keep working. Theory also seems to be in a storyline where he goes from a loser to a winner over the course of a few months. Maybe he'll be the first ever person to hold the contract as close as possible to the last day of expiration before he crashes in.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

OVER 2 MILLION ON LABOR DAY and against COLLEGE FOOTBALL!!!!

2.054 Million, .58 DEMO:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

They did this number on a National Holiday, and head to head against the Clemson/Georgia Tech College Football Game AND the US Open. Crazy impressive number, especially when you consider all of that competition:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567603451835695105


----------



## Serpico Jones

“God damn, pal”.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Here's all the info in 1 neat post:

2.054 MILLION. 0.58 DEMO:











__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567603451835695105


----------



## fabi1982

Love it!!


----------



## The Boy Wonder

We need quarter-hours from Thurston.


----------



## GarpTheFist

That's a really good number against strong competition. Probably would be upto 2.3m if it went unopposed.


----------



## chronoxiong

Damn 2 million viewers again. WWE RAW is doing good with Triple H in charge now


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

It seems like Vince being gone really helped the viewership for Raw. They're getting about 200-400k more for Raw. This is without even having a World Champion on the show. It's pretty crazy. 

With NFL though coming up I'd imagine there will be a decline. Last year they floored at about 1.5 million in November.


----------



## Irish Jet

That’s outstanding vs CFB.


----------



## Rankles75

Excellent number, and deserved considering the recent improvements.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

edit


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

edit 

sorry wrong thread


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Showstopper said:


> OVER 2 MILLION ON LABOR DAY and against COLLEGE FOOTBALL!!!!
> 
> 2.054 Million, .58 DEMO:


To be fair that college game was a blowout. They'll get murdered from here on out against MNF


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> To be fair that college game was a blowout. They'll get murdered from here on out against MNF


Doesn't matter. The game still did a huge rating, as you can see in the chart. Was also against the US Open and on a national holiday.

Stay angry...and wrong, as always, Mox.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Wtf did @Randy Lahey get banned? Can't tag him to poke fun.


----------



## Zappers

Although it's a small part of the equation. It was a holiday. So while TV competition was strong against RAW, people are also doing other things that day besides watching TV.

So the ratings number is even more impressive imho.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Zappers said:


> Although it's a small part of the equation. It was a holiday. So while TV competition was strong against RAW, people are also doing other things that day besides watching TV.
> 
> So the ratings number is even more impressive imho.


It's very impressive. I thought they'd be below 2 million, but nope. Very strong demo, too, especially when you consider that they went head to head with a huge College Football game.

Triple H is the best wrestling promoter in the world these days. He's doing numbers other companies can only dream of, and that's with a THREE HOUR Raw, too.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Not bad at all considering the NFL hoopla, and the Emmy's airing last night. Only beaten by the NFL:

1.71M viewers and .44


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*We expected a big drop due to the Emmys and the NFL, but God damn. I was very happy with the show we got though.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1569780748877430790
Except Dominik. Get him off my TV.*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

That's still 700K more than what Dynamite did last week coming off their biggest PPV of the year and with all of the Punk/Elite drama. So, yeah. Think about THAT.


----------



## fabi1982

What I find most impressive is them gaining from hour1 to hour2. And 18m football competition is huge, this doesnt happen every monday. Show was good and next weeks looks even better. So lets see how they can work against MNF when no gossip game is on


----------



## Dr. Middy

Americans live and die with their football (seriously, go to the South, them mofos treat it like a religion), so you had to expect a sizable drop, but they also are still doing better than some of the lows they had months ago.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1569783385643708416


----------



## Rankles75

Not a bad number tbf.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1569783385643708416
@M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 *Do you have Brandon Thurston notifications on? Lol*


----------



## Smark1995

The honeymoon period is over, it would appear. Marginally up from the same week last year vs NFL - 1.67m, 0.43. Back to normal levels


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Smark1995 said:


> The honeymoon period is over, it would appear. Marginally up from the same week last year vs NFL - 1.67m, 0.43. Back to normal levels


It's the NFL season. Even during the dark days (last year and before that), Raw would get a bump once the NFL season is over in January. It'll happen this year, too, especially with what they've been doing with HHH these past couple of months or so.


----------



## Smark1995

Showstopper said:


> It's the NFL season. Even during the dark days (last year and before that), Raw would get a bump once the NFL season is over in January. It'll happen this year, too, especially with what they've been doing with HHH these past couple of months or so.


I wonder what they will do to avoid the drop to 1.5 and below like last year during the October-December period?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Smark1995 said:


> I wonder what they will do to avoid the drop to 1.5 and below like last year during the October-December period?


I think if you were to go to USA and tell them Raw is gonna average about 1.6 to 1.7 million during NFL season, they'd take that. And then, it goes back up in January.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Per Fightful's most recent update on their Patreon 13 mins ago:

"
- We heard from several within WWE that expected the WWE Raw number to be lower than the 1.7 million that they landed this week.


"


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Showstopper said:


> I think if you were to go to USA and tell them Raw is gonna average about 1.6 to 1.7 million during NFL season, they'd take that. And then, it goes back up in January.


There is no way you can tell USA that based off of one game. Raw last year against the first Monday night game did 1.67 and a .43. In all likelihood as the games get more important and fall TV seasons are in full swing numbers wind up relatively similar to last year throughout the season. What WWE should hope for is that they put out a quality enough product during the football season that numbers go back to what they have been recently when the season is over.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

MonkasaurusRex said:


> There is no way you can tell USA that based off of one game. Raw last year against the first Monday night game did 1.67 and a .43. In all likelihood as the games get more important and fall TV seasons are in full swing numbers wind up relatively similar to last year throughout the season. What WWE should hope for is that they put out a quality enough product during the football season that numbers go back to what they have been recently when the season is over.


They're not gonna go back up to 2 million while the NFL season is going on. When it ends? Sure. But not while it's still going.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Not a good number, but at least a little above last year same week. As long as they don't reach the lows from the past year, I think it's still acceptable. Especially since they don't have a World Champion on the brand.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Of course people tuned out, nobody wants to watch Gargano man. 

I don't blame them, I had to sit through that match and it wasn't pretty.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Showstopper said:


> They're not gonna go back up to 2 million while the NFL season is going on. When it ends? Sure. But not while it's still going.


You can read, right? Or do you just enjoy reiterating the same information that you quoted? Maybe it's just a case of reading what you thinks someone is saying instead of what is actually being said. It would have to be one of those because I literally said "when the season is over" about numbers bouncing back.




MonkasaurusRex said:


> There is no way you can tell USA that based off of one game. Raw last year against the first Monday night game did 1.67 and a .43. In all likelihood as the games get more important and fall TV seasons are in full swing numbers wind up relatively similar to last year throughout the season. What WWE should hope for is that they put out a quality enough product during the football season that numbers go back to what they have been recently *when the season is over.*


The product has to continue to be good for the numbers to go back to where they have been because it's still early days and it's been 5 shows and there are 17 more with competition from football for them


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

MonkasaurusRex said:


> You can read, right? Or do you just enjoy reiterating the same information that you quoted? Maybe it's just a case of reading what you thinks someone is saying instead of what is actually being said. It would have to be one of those because I literally said "when the season is over" about numbers bouncing back.


Read the first sentence of your first post. You're pretty much saying that USA wouldn't, or at least, shouldn't accept a 'deal' of Raw averaging about 1.6-1.7 million during the NFL season.

That's what I'm disagreeing with. So, maybe you should learn to read.


----------



## Kentucky34

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Of course people tuned out, nobody wants to watch Gargano man.
> 
> I don't blame them, I had to sit through that match and it wasn't pretty.


Lol did you see the number for his return a few weeks back?


----------



## Kentucky34

Btw big props to Rollins, Gargano, Riddle, etc for drawing another impressive number.


----------



## DammitChrist

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Of course people tuned out, nobody wants to watch Gargano man.
> 
> I don't blame them, I had to sit through that match and it wasn't pretty.


Huh, that's pretty funny and inaccurate because Johnny Gargano competed in the 2nd hour; which was the highest rated hour for this week; so your misleading agenda towards the guy doesn't work at all here.

It's extremely satisfying to know that Johnny Gargano already has no problem getting himself over with the main roster audience (especially since Austin Theory got SO much heat just by attacking the guy from behind); which debunks this false myth that he's a _charisma vacuum_.

You'd love to see Gargano's success already


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Showstopper said:


> Read the first sentence of your first post. You're pretty much saying that USA wouldn't, or at least, shouldn't accept a 'deal' of Raw averaging about 1.6-1.7 million during the NFL season.
> 
> That's what I'm disagreeing with. So, maybe you should learn to read.


I said you that can't tell USA to expect that based on one week. Literal first sentence "You can't tell USA that based one one show". 

If you think that just because the show did 1.71m this week that when fall TV kicks in and games get more important that WWE's number will hold between 1.6 and 1.7 you are likely in for a rude awakening. As I said last year same week was only approx 34k viewers lower than last night and when everything that fall TV offers was on full swing as was NFL they were still down below 1.6 for a good chunk of that time.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

MonkasaurusRex said:


> I said you can't tell USA to expect that based on one show. If you think just because the show did 1.71m this week that when fall TV kicks in and games get more important that WWE's number will hold between 1.6 and 1.7 you are likely in for a ride awakening. As I said last year same week was only approx 34k viewers lower last night and when everything that fall TV offers was on full swing as was NFL they were still down below 1.6 for a good chunk of that time.


And that's why I'm saying USA should accept 1.71 million viewers this Fall. That's not a bad number all things considered.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

DammitChrist said:


> Huh, that's pretty funny and inaccurate because Johnny Gargano competed in the 2nd hour; which was the highest rated hour for this week; so your misleading agenda towards the guy doesn't work at all here.
> 
> It's extremely satisfying to know that Johnny Gargano already has no problem getting himself over with the main roster audience (especially since Austin Theory got SO much heat just by attacking the guy from behind); which debunks this false myth that he's a _charisma vacuum_.
> 
> You'd love to see Gargano's success already


Cope. Gargano isn't a draw.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Kentucky34 said:


> Lol did you see the number for his return a few weeks back?


Yes.....that was tooootally all because of him.


----------



## Kentucky34

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Yes.....that was tooootally all because of him.


One of the factors certainly.

Face it, Rollins is a big draw and the rest of the RAW roster are drawing good numbers as well.


----------



## Kentucky34

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Cope. Gargano isn't a draw.


Cope. No proof he isn't.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Kentucky34 said:


> One of the factors certainly.
> 
> Face it, Rollins is a big draw and the rest of the RAW roster are drawing good numbers as well.


Yes, the guy who was unannounced and nobody knew would be on the show was a factor on the ratings.

Solid logic there buddy.


----------



## Kentucky34

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Yes, the guy who was unannounced and nobody knew would be on the show was a factor on the ratings.
> 
> Solid logic there buddy.


The buzz his appearance created on social media helped viewership for the rest of the show. 

Take the L.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Showstopper said:


> And that's why I'm saying USA should accept 1.71 million viewers this Fall. That's not a bad number all things considered.


Of course they'd accept it but there is no way that if you're WWE you can go to them and tell them to expect that as an average over the season. There is zero reason to believe they can hit those numbers. If you tell them to expect to expect that kind of average you have to hit it.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Kentucky34 said:


> The buzz his appearance created on social media helped viewership for the rest of the show.
> 
> Take the L.


Cope. He appeared like 10-15 minutes into the third hour. That wouldn't have made a huge difference.


----------



## fabi1982

Smark1995 said:


> The honeymoon period is over, it would appear. Marginally up from the same week last year vs NFL - 1.67m, 0.43. Back to normal levels


Do you have the number the nfl game did?


----------



## Kishido

Not a good number. NFL or not


----------



## RuthlessAttitude

Needs to be two hours to maintain being above 2 million viewers. Reality of the situation is that 3 hours is an anchor. TV-14 and shorter matches needed too. 5 matches over 12 mins long is a bit too much too for one show.


----------



## Rankles75

fabi1982 said:


> Do you have the number the nfl game did?


19.9m reportedly, up 16% on last season’s curtain raiser.


----------



## fabi1982

Rankles75 said:


> 19.9m reportedly, up 16% on last season’s curtain raiser.


Thats what I meant, last years game didnt came close to that number and WWE still improved over last years RAW. So we could really see 2m for games with less than 10m viewers, I think


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

fabi1982 said:


> Do you have the number the nfl game did?


Week 1 last season did just under 17million.



fabi1982 said:


> Thats what I meant, last years game didnt came close to that number and WWE still improved over last years RAW. So we could really see 2m for games with less than 10m viewers, I think


 Good luck finding a game that does under 10m. MNF averaged around 14m viewers last season and no single game did less than 12m.


----------



## Blonde

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Cope. Gargano isn't a draw.


You knowing Gargano gets better reactions than all your favs combined =


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Rhhodes said:


> You knowing Gargano gets better reactions than all your favs combined =


When did he start getting bigger reactions than Lashley and Reigns?


----------



## DammitChrist

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> When did he start getting bigger reactions than Lashley and Reigns?


There's Wrestlemania 34 during the main event for one.

For the record, she's right.

Johnny Gargano is already much more organically over with crowds than the current Universal Champion, and that's without a megapush too.

He's so naturally likable that Austin Theory got *so *much heat attacking the guy from behind, and that was only his 1st wrestling match on the main roster after being away for 9 months too.


----------



## Blonde

DammitChrist said:


> There's Wrestlemania 34 during the main event for one.
> 
> For the record, she's right.
> 
> Johnny Gargano is already much more organically over with crowds than the current Universal Champion, and that's without a megapush too.
> 
> He's so naturally likable that Austin Theory got *so *much heat attacking the guy from behind, and that was only his 1st wrestling match on the main roster after being away for 9 months too.


I was going to say exactly that. People are going to have to start calling every city that RAW goes to a "smark city" to cope with fans cheering for Gargano.


----------



## Kentucky34

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> When did he start getting bigger reactions than Lashley and Reigns?


A long time ago.


----------



## Zappers

Showstopper said:


> It's the NFL season. Even during the dark days (last year and before that), Raw would get a bump once the NFL season is over in January. It'll happen this year, too, especially with what they've been doing with HHH these past couple of months or so.


People forget. People watch NFL games, NBA, MLB, NHL, etc... *LIVE*.

A lot of Wrestling fans (because of the NFL) DVR'ed RAW Monday, or will watch On Demand or Hulu. The number they got this week is very good, especially for Week 1 opening Monday Night Football.


----------



## Zappers

DammitChrist said:


> There's Wrestlemania 34 during the main event for one.
> 
> For the record, she's right.
> 
> Johnny Gargano is already much more organically over with crowds than the current Universal Champion, and that's without a megapush too.
> 
> He's so naturally likable that Austin Theory got *so *much heat attacking the guy from behind, and that was only his 1st wrestling match on the main roster after being away for 9 months too.


Whether or not a particular wrestler got more over or draws more than another is subjective obviously.

But anybody that saw RAW this week and was not entertained by Gargano vs Gable must be dead inside. 👻

Personally, I'm tuning into RAW each week to guys like that perform. So WWE gets my rating count there.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Zappers said:


> People forget. People watch NFL games, NBA, MLB, NHL, etc... *LIVE*.
> 
> A lot of Wrestling fans (because of the NFL) DVR'ed RAW Monday, or will watch On Demand or Hulu. The number they got this week is very good, especially for Week 1 opening Monday Night Football.


Very true. Raw is the only wrestling show with legitimate competition, and they still destroy Dynamite and are right there with SD despite SD being on Network TV.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

AEW got a decent number for last night's show: 1175. Highest viewership in nearly one year.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

The Boy Wonder said:


> AEW got a decent number for last night's show: 1175. Highest viewership in nearly one year.


And still got shit on by RAW even when going up against the NFL. I'm guessing the overall viewership matters this week, then?


----------



## The Boy Wonder

Showstopper said:


> And still got shit on by RAW even when going up against the NFL. I'm guessing the overall viewership matters this week, then?


It changes week to week. Lol. Based on the numbers the guy drawing the best for AEW is Orange Cassidy 🍊


----------



## The Boy Wonder

Quarter-Hours:




One thing I noticed with both RAW and SD is that the shows are drawing consistently throughout. There's not a huge drop off. Fans seem engaged for the entirety.


----------



## DammitChrist

Johnny Gargano('s match against Chad Gable) received the 3rd highest quarterly segment for this week.

He was technically part of the highest quarterly segment within the last few minutes of that time frame 

Please keep pushing this man, Triple H  🙏


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

The Boy Wonder said:


> Quarter-Hours:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One thing I noticed with both RAW and SD is that the shows are drawing consistently throughout. There's not a huge drop off. Fans seem engaged for the entirety.


Awesome numbers. And this RAW was going head to head against the NFL, too! Highest QH was NEARLY 2 MILLION 1.908 Million and that was for Gargano/Gable. SETH with the 3rd highest QH of the night only behind the two Gargano QH's, too! All this for a show against the NFL this week and NO World Champion, and they have multiple QH's that almost hit 2 Million.

Very, very impressive. Once the NFL season ends, they will be in Royal Rumble and WM season, and they will not only go back up to 2 million, but might grow their audience past that considering it will be WM season.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Every QH for this week's RAW was 1.5 million and above outside of 2 QH's; 10:15-10:30PM and the one after that, 10:30-10:45PM. Even the Main Event (10:45-11:00PM) increased to 1.540 Million and that's with the NFL game going down to the wire and the winner only winning by one point. That's hella good for going up against the biggest rating juggernaut that exists (NFL, especially NFL PrimeTime Games). Thanks for posting @The Boy Wonder .


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

BTW, No one can shit on Gargano anymore when it comes to ratings. His match did a 1.908 and 1.853 QH's head to head with the NFL and the Emmy's. That's INSANE.


----------



## GarpTheFist

Showstopper said:


> BTW, No one can shit on Gargano anymore when it comes to ratings. His match did a 1.908 and 1.853 QH's head to head with the NFL and the Emmy's. That's INSANE.


I'm sure @PhenomenalOne11 can find an excuse


----------



## Zappers

The Boy Wonder said:


> Quarter-Hours:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One thing I noticed with both RAW and SD is that the shows are drawing consistently throughout. There's not a huge drop off. Fans seem engaged for the entirety.


RAW, towards the end of 2nd hours(it slowly starts) then 3rd hours usually drops(speaking about normally any week). BUT, Imo that has a lot to do with children having to be in bed. Specifically on the East Coast. Can't believe nobody ever brings that up. How many little kids are staying up past 10pm on a school night? Even not in school nights.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

1.6M viewers and .45

Great number considering they went up against TWO NFL Games at the same time last night. Beat everything on Cable outside of the NFL stuff, obviously:


----------



## Kentucky34

Yeah good number considering the competition. 

They would still be hitting near 2m without competition from the NFL.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Demo is actually up from last week, which is kinda crazy considering the huge uptick in competition.


----------



## GarpTheFist

Kentucky34 said:


> Yeah good number considering the competition.
> 
> They would still be hitting near 2m without competition from the NFL.


I predict they reach somewhere close to 3m for mania season, definitely above 2.5m. They will have Cody/Orton back by then as well.


----------



## ZebraHunter81

It's clear now the Vince controversy/Hunter take over bump is all gone. Last night's show was lower than last year. Last year did a 0.49/1,790,000. This year a 0.45/1,593,000. 3rd hour a disaster. Women's wrestling, a disaster. If Hunter makes WWE like NXT, its not going to be good.


----------



## Rankles75

Wasn’t up against an NFL double header this time last year tbf, just an obvious Green Bay/Detroit blowout.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

ZebraHunter81 said:


> It's clear now the Vince controversy/Hunter take over bump is all gone. Last night's show was lower than last year. Last year did a 0.49/1,790,000. This year a 0.45/1,593,000. 3rd hour a disaster. Women's wrestling, a disaster. If Hunter makes WWE like NXT, its not going to be good.


What's up Randy?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Rankles75 said:


> Wasn’t up against an NFL double header this time last year tbf, just an obvious Green Bay/Detroit blowout.


It's Randy. He's not meant to be taken seriously. This is a great number given the competition which is more competition than anyother wrestling show will go up against this year. He's just mad that they're still destroying AEW.

BTW, it's absolutely hilarious how it literally took you 2.2 seconds to prove him wrong with the competition this week vs. this week last year. Even his weak trolling aisde, he was never a good poster that ever made good points, either. A nothing contributor though and through.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

@CMPunkRock316 Got something to say?


----------



## CMPunkRock316

Showstopper said:


> @CMPunkRock316 Got something to say?


Number is poor. That 3rd hour is death under 1.5

Please don't deflect with AEW's ratings like you always do. AEW ratings should be discussed on AEW ratings thread and Raw on the Raw thread.

You are the Bill O'Reilly of this site LOL


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

CMPunkRock316 said:


> Number is poor. That 3rd hour is death under 1.5
> 
> Please don't deflect with AEW's ratings like you always do. AEW ratings should be discussed on AEW ratings thread and Raw on the Raw thread.
> 
> You are the Bill O'Reilly of this site LOL


Can't agree it's a 'poor number' when it went head to head with 2 NFL Games at the same time. Don't have to call out AEW's numbers when RAW is doing better than them when they go head to head with the NFL. It speaks for itself LOL.

And I'll post however I wish. Had to finally call out your trash, and so I did.

BTW, How's CM Punk doing?


----------



## random260

(oops delete old acc. No longer use this)


----------



## Random360

WOW if this rating stay like this going to make a thread


IT SEEMS TRIPLE HGH KILLED VINCE MCMAHON SUMMERSLAM MOMENTUM. What a fucking disgrace


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Showstopper said:


> 1.6M viewers and .45
> 
> Great number considering they went up against TWO NFL Games at the same time last night. Beat everything on Cable outside of the NFL stuff, obviously:


The NFL is king and RAW is beyond boring


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

lost 500k viewers week on week

sorry fed fam, honeymoon is over - I hope WWE stays alive

Sad

(I am joking btw, number is fine, demo is good)


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> The NFL is king and RAW is beyond boring


NFL is king. No one cares what you think and nothing is more boring than your posts.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Showstopper said:


> NFL is king. No one cares what you think and nothing is more boring than your posts.


I don't care what you think either, go touch grass


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> I don't care what you think either, go touch grass


Yet you quote my posts in this thread quite a bit. Something tells me you care.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Showstopper said:


> It's Randy. He's not meant to be taken seriously. This is a great number given the competition which is more competition than anyother wrestling show will go up against this year. He's just mad that they're still destroying AEW.
> 
> BTW, it's absolutely hilarious how it literally took you 2.2 seconds to prove him wrong with the competition this week vs. this week last year. Even his weak trolling aisde, he was never a good poster that ever made good points, either. A nothing contributor though and through.



What did he get banned for exactly?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

RainmakerV2 said:


> What did he get banned for exactly?


In one of the AEW threads, he called a few different posters morons and other assorted names all in one post. Someone posted a link to the post in the Someone got Banned thread in Rants a couple weeks ago when it happened. Apparently he had a bunch of strikes, and that was his last chance.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

RAW wins the week again, even with going head to head with TWO NFL Games on Monday Night and with AEW doing their biggest Dynamite of the year. Did a full tenth of a point higher in the demo; .45 - .35. And about 600K higher in the overalls.

WWE must be thrilled. That's their toughest competition of the year (2 NFL Games on the same night). What a great week!


----------



## Goku

Ratings are serious business.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Much higher than last week in Overall, same exact Demo as last week:

1.674 Million; .45 Demo


----------



## GarpTheFist

From SD'a 2.5m to Raw's 1.6m, football really is tough on wrestling


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

GarpTheFist said:


> From SD'a 2.5m to Raw's 1.6m, football really is tough on wrestling


It sure does. SD doesn't go head to head with the NFL. If it did, it'd be doing the same. 2.5 is great, but also a biiiig outlier.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Its pointless mark wars over wrestling opinions 😂


----------



## RLT1981

Showstopper said:


> It sure does. SD doesn't go head to head with the NFL. If it did, it'd be doing the same. 2.5 is great, but also a biiiig outlier.


Trips got Raw back over 2 million aswell until NFL crash the party but not worried once MNF is over in January Raw ratings should pick up where they left off might even go up more since this is Trips first road to mania in charge.


----------



## ThirdMan

I imagine they think they'll pop a higher rating on RAW next Monday by using Braun (who did that big number with Otis on SD), but as good as Chad Gable is, Braun vs Gable ain't no hoss fight (something which seems to appeal to casuals). Plus, it could very well be a squash.

It _might _draw a bit higher rating because it's a go-home show for Extreme Rules, though, and because it won't be against a Cowboys game next week (it _i_s _a_ game featuring the SuperBowl champs, though).


----------



## CMPunkRock316

74,000 is not much higher than last week, JS


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

CMPunkRock316 said:


> 74,000 is not much higher than last week, JS


It's certainly up against tougher competition than Dynamite. JS.

This is one of those guys who uses stuff like Real Housewives and MTV reality shows as excuses for Dynamite's shit ratings, by the way. RAW nearly doubled AEW up in overall viewers even up against the NFL this week, which is hilarious. 

LOOOOOOOOL.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

1.6 Million and .40 demo. Only beat by the NFL.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Showstopper said:


> 1.6 Million and .40 demo. Only beat by the NFL.


NFL is king


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> NFL is king


For 3 months of the year. RAW is for 9 months of the year.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

damn, sad to see raw dying… was gonna start watching again


----------



## Smark1995

Is Meltzer still going to claim WWE Raw is a hot product? They are way down from even last year.

October 7, 2019: 0.78 and 2,334,000 October 5, 2020: 0.52 and 1,686,000 October 4, 2021: 0.52 and 1,857,000 October 3, 2022: 0.40 and 1,559,000

They clearly got a bump from the Vince McMahon controversy and HHH taking over. But all those people have tuned out again.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Smark1995 said:


> Is Meltzer still going to claim WWE Raw is a hot product? They are way down from even last year.
> 
> October 7, 2019: 0.78 and 2,334,000 October 5, 2020: 0.52 and 1,686,000 October 4, 2021: 0.52 and 1,857,000 October 3, 2022: 0.40 and 1,559,000
> 
> They clearly got a bump from the Vince McMahon controversy and HHH taking over. But all those people have tuned out again.


They are. They sold out a 12,500 seat arena last week. They were doing 2 million right up until NFL season started. Not bad for a show that hasn't had a World Champion in 6 months now. They'll be back up in January.


----------



## Cosmo77

1.6 is a hot product? LOL ,raw outside of AJ and Lashley. Raw was boring


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Funny how certain people were nowhere to be found when they were hitting 2.1 million weekly and trading victories with SD before the NFL season.

Just be sure to be here in January when the NFL season is over and it goes back up. Probably won't, though. You know, the whole thing with certain folks having no balls.


----------



## Seafort

Showstopper said:


> They are. They sold out a 12,500 seat arena last week. They were doing 2 million right up until NFL season started. Not bad for a show that hasn't had a World Champion in 6 months now. They'll be back up in January.


They'll be at 2.3M to 2.4M going into WrestleMania, and likely will be showing YoY improvement throughout 2023. Levesque and his team don't have to be innovative. They don't have to even be good. They just have to be competent, because in comparison to a decade of *horrible, inconsistent, and self-indulgent *storytelling a round of consistent, stable booking with the same established characters will resemble a second Golden Era, at least for a year.


----------



## Random360

Wow third hour 1.4 mill that's real bad. Triple hgh killed wwe after Vince McMahon success of SummerSlam what a disgrace


----------



## postmoderno

Seafort said:


> They'll be at 2.3M to 2.4M going into WrestleMania, and likely will be showing YoY improvement throughout 2023. Levesque and his team don't have to be innovative. They don't have to even be good. They just have to be competent, because in comparison to a decade of *horrible, inconsistent, and self-indulgent *storytelling a round of consistent, stable booking with the same established characters will resemble a second Golden Era, at least for a year.


I wouldn't doubt that you're right, but I'll be curious to see if that turns out to be the case. I stopped watching Raw altogether when the NFL season started, though I follow the threads and read recaps sometimes to see what's going on. Before I would occasionally try to tune in to watch or leave the show on the background, but if I had to guess, I can't see doing that once the football season is over. I don't miss trying to watch it at all. It feels like a habit that may have been broken.

I could be an outlier, but I wonder if there are others who feel the same way. We'll find out soon enough.


----------



## Seafort

postmoderno said:


> I wouldn't doubt that you're right, but I'll be curious to see if that turns out to be the case. I stopped watching Raw altogether when the NFL season started, though I follow the threads and read recaps sometimes to see what's going on. Before I would occasionally try to tune in to watch or leave the show on the background, but if I had to guess, I can't see doing that once the football season is over. I don't miss trying to watch it at all. It feels like a habit that may have been broken.
> 
> I could be an outlier, but I wonder if there are others who feel the same way. We'll find out soon enough.


I'm in a weird place with WWE. I loved the company growing up. But they seemed to go out of their way to not only go against organic fan interest, but delighted in sending their fans home unhappy and miserable in five out of six WrestleManias. It was so bad for so long that after AEW came out, after I went with my wife to a Dynamite in February 2020 I turned to her near the end of the show and said, "I forgot how much I missed pro wrestling." AEW wasn't perfect by any means, but its owner wasn't seeming to go deliberately out of its way to troll and frustrate its fans for the sheer joy of it. 

So I wrote WWE off, beginning 2020. And that was that. And if I did check in, it was to see how much worse that things became. 

However now they finally have competent leadership. The Jim Herd with Ted Turner Power of WWE has gone. So I have to question myself and ask - should I give them another chance? Why should I? Do I invest myself in a company that spent over a decade in an incompetent state, seeming to actively trying to _lower_ its fanbase. And I wonder, how many other lapsed fans are there out there who were driven off not by gradually declining interest, but because the company turned 180 degrees against what it used to be in the past. 

So for me, personally, it's going to take a lot of good to great storytelling to get me to come back.


----------



## postmoderno

Seafort said:


> I'm in a weird place with WWE. I loved the company growing up. But they seemed to go out of their way to not only go against organic fan interest, but delighted in sending their fans home unhappy and miserable in five out of six WrestleManias. It was so bad for so long that after AEW came out, after I went with my wife to a Dynamite in February 2020 I turned to her near the end of the show and said, "I forgot how much I missed pro wrestling." AEW wasn't perfect by any means, but its owner wasn't seeming to go deliberately out of its way to troll and frustrate its fans for the sheer joy of it.
> 
> So I wrote WWE off, beginning 2020. And that was that. And if I did check in, it was to see how much worse that things became.
> 
> However now they finally have competent leadership. The Jim Herd with Ted Turner Power of WWE has gone. So I have to question myself and ask - should I give them another chance? Why should I? Do I invest myself in a company that spent over a decade in an incompetent state, seeming to actively trying to _lower_ its fanbase. *And I wonder, how many other lapsed fans are there out there who were driven off not by gradually declining interest, but because the company turned 180 degrees against what it used to be in the past.*
> 
> So for me, personally, it's going to take a lot of good to great storytelling to get me to come back.


I hear you. The funny thing is, a distant observer might think that I match your bolded description, someone who was driven off by the turn--just based on the timing of when I stopped watching. But in reality, my interest had been declining steadily over time. I was becoming more bored and agitated by the product but still trying to watch, partially out of habit and partially out of hope that something might change. Those hopes skyrocketed when Vince retired, and I watched those first couple of weeks after with great interest. And while I saw some evidence of change, a lot of the things that bothered me about the product were still around. Then the NFL season started and I checked out fully.

At the end of the day we only have so many hours to spend on hobbies, and a lot of hobbies to choose from. There's no point in forcing yourself to engage with something you don't really like. But it helps to live in the internet age where you can follow the product easily without actually watching and decide to jump back in at any time.


----------



## Seafort

postmoderno said:


> I hear you. The funny thing is, a distant observer might think that I match your bolded description, someone who was driven off by the turn--just based on the timing of when I stopped watching. But in reality, my interest had been declining steadily over time. I was becoming more bored and agitated by the product but still trying to watch, partially out of habit and partially out of hope that something might change. Those hopes skyrocketed when Vince retired, and I watched those first couple of weeks after with great interest. And while I saw some evidence of change, a lot of the things that bothered me about the product were still around. Then the NFL season started and I checked out fully.
> 
> At the end of the day we only have so many hours to spend on hobbies, and a lot of hobbies to choose from. There's no point in forcing yourself to engage with something you don't really like. But it helps to live in the internet age where you can follow the product easily without actually watching and decide to jump back in at any time.


Very well said.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Their product blows, glad to see ratings beginning to reflect as much.

They're right back in the same area they were a year ago.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Showstopper said:


> It's certainly up against tougher competition than Dynamite. JS.
> 
> This is one of those guys who uses stuff like Real Housewives and MTV reality shows as excuses for Dynamite's shit ratings, by the way. *RAW nearly doubled AEW up in overall viewers even up against the NFL this week*, which is hilarious.
> 
> LOOOOOOOOL.


Unless I'm reading some misinformation, I have no idea what your criteria for "nearly doubling viewership" is, but 1.67 vs 990k is kind of...nowhere near doubling.


----------



## Fearless Viper

Man, MNF is really that huge? Still Raw ended up topping up everything besides NFL.


----------



## IronMan8

"Break in case of emergency"

Time for a DX reunion?


----------



## Lenny Leonard

Bayley ratings killer strikes again


----------



## DammitChrist

Lenny Leonard said:


> Bayley ratings killer strikes again


Again, Alexa Bliss main evented a Raw episode for the 2nd time, and the ratings ended up being lower than the post-Summerslam period twice now (which is when Bayley's push began with 2+ million viewers coincidentally).

Why are you picking and choosing to blame wrestlers for certain weeks instead of being consistent?

Ratings are obviously down because of football. Nobody is 'tanking' anything here in reality. Let's not be selectively biased here.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

PavelGaborik said:


> Unless I'm reading some misinformation, I have no idea what your criteria for "nearly doubling viewership" is, but 1.67 vs 990k is kind of...nowhere near doubling.


 Nowhere to be found when they were doing 2 million and will be nowhere to be found in January when they go up.

Enjoy those shit AEW ratings, brother. And the product. Woof. What a fucking shithole of a disaster that product is.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Fearless Viper said:


> Man, MNF is really that huge? Still Raw ended up topping up everything besides NFL.


Yes it is, I watch MNF over a 3 hour wrestling show myself. NFL is king


----------



## PavelGaborik

Showstopper said:


> Nowhere to be found when they were doing 2 million and will be nowhere to be found in January when they go up.
> 
> Enjoy those shit AEW ratings, brother. And the product. Woof. What a fucking shithole of a disaster that product is.


Enjoy your pancake flipping glorified children's soap opera and boring, slow paced rest hold shitty white noise matches.

It comes as no surprise the remaining drones are incapable of even the most basic math skills, you'd have to be half retarded(I'm feeling generous today) to be an adult and still tune into this rubbish in 2022.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

PavelGaborik said:


> Enjoy your pancake flipping glorified children's soap opera and boring, slow paced rest hold shitty white noise matches.
> 
> It comes as no surprise the remaining drones are incapable of even the most basic math skills, you'd have to be half retarded(I'm feeling generous today) to be an adult and still tune into this rubbish in 2022.


Says the guy that's into AEW? Really? Enjoy a bunch of morons killing eachother every week for no reason whatsoever and an idiot that can't even handle a locker room and lets an over the hill moron destroy the company right before his very eyes and does fuck all about it because he has no balls.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Showstopper said:


> Says the guy that's into AEW? Really? Enjoy a bunch of morons killing eachother every week for no reason whatsoever and an idiot that can't even handle a locker room and lets an over the hill moron destroy the company right before his very eyes and does fuck all about it because he has no balls.


CM Punk hasn't been on TV in well over a month, may never return and TV ratings actually improved since he left. 

I'll take chaos and violence over a soap opera, with flying pancakes and rest holds.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

PavelGaborik said:


> CM Punk hasn't been on TV in well over a month, may never return and TV ratings actually improved since he left.
> 
> I'll take chaos and violence over a soap opera, with flying pancakes and rest holds.


So? It still happened and made a company that's already a joke an even bigger joke.

You can take what you want. It still sucks. The matches suck, the storylines are even worse, and the 'wrestlers' (at least most of them) are a fucking joke.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Showstopper said:


> So? It still happened and made a company that's already a joke an even bigger joke.
> 
> You can take what you want. It still sucks. The matches suck, the storylines are even worse, and the 'wrestlers' (at least most of them) are a fucking joke.


We get it, fast pace matches are too much for you to process and your favorite television show is General Hospital. 

RAW is quite possibly the worst weekly "pro wrestling" show in existence currently. 

Have fun with your rest holds and pancake flipping, child.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

PavelGaborik said:


> We get it, fast pace matches are too much for you to process and your favorite television show is General Hospital.
> 
> RAW is quite possibly the worst weekly "pro wrestling" show in existence currently.
> 
> Have fun with your rest holds and pancake flipping, child.


Have fun with meaningless, flips, zero psychology, cheesy ass characters with no balls. And an owner who has no clue how to run a wrestling company.

Dynamite is the worst show that exists. I mean, it loses to episodes of Real Housewives of Beverly Hills and MTV Reality Shows...in 2022! 

LOL. Get lost, clown.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

PavelGaborik said:


> "Zero psychology, athleticism, flips r bad"
> 
> "Cheesy characters" you mean like obese dudes who literally pretend their vikings, and a bunch of retarded emo fucks with no charisma repeating the same beat down routine week after week?
> 
> 
> 
> LOL fuck off you old fart


No. I mean dweebs like Orange Cassidy, the Dork Order, the Young Bucks, and other useless dweebs that are shit. BOOKER OF THA YEAARRRR!!!111!!!  

I'm sensing some anger.


----------



## DammitChrist

Both of those wrestling shows are legitimately better than Smackdown and NXT.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

So, another dominant week for RAW. Won in overall viewers and the demo, even with going head to head with the defending Super Bowl Champions in a big divisional game this past week in the Rams vs. 49ers game. Goooood stuff.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579924337603510272


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

HUGE Number this week:

1.824 Million and .55 Demo. Beat everything except for NFL:


----------



## DammitChrist

Thank you DX, Sami Zayn, Matt Riddle, Bobby Lashley, Seth Rollins, Judgment Day, The Miz, Maryse, Johnny Gargano, Austin Theory, and Bayley for your group effort 

I guess you can also include Bray Wyatt too due to the ending of Extreme Rules.


----------



## Saintpat

You can’t spell demo without DX.

Well you can without the X, but still.


----------



## DUSTY 74




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

I suspect we won't see any geeks in the thread this week. Wonder why.


----------



## Adapting

Between Bray and DX that shit sky rocketed.


----------



## Dark Emperor

Lashley has done it again!


----------



## HoneyBee

Compared to more recent legends episodes this rating is rubbish. They usually pull over 2M.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

Thank you to DX (Shawn and HHH), Seth and Sami.

Give us Sami vs Roman at WM 39. Sami beating Roman for the WWE Universal Championship would be the greatest underdog story ever in Wrestlemania history.


----------



## FrankieDs316

.


----------



## FrankieDs316

Thank You our tribal chief for this huge rating!


----------



## Rankles75

Very good numbers up against a high profile NFL matchup.


----------



## Blonde

Thank god they put Boreman Reigns, the bloodalcoholline and that annoying fat ass in that highly competitive 8 p.m. slot going head to head with a close football game. Oh wait.

The real draws - Wyatt and Brock - say you’re welcome.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

HoneyBee said:


> Compared to more recent legends episodes this rating is rubbish. They usually pull over 2M.


Hey, what's up Randy? You give yourself away when you're the only one angry about a great Raw rating.

Just a helpful hint, since you can't seem to figure that out.

Anyway, yep, GREAT NUMBER.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

It's one of those numbers that's good on it's own... until you look at everything they threw on the show. It's not a bad number but it's not some crazy great number either. Decent number as a whole.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

#BadNewsSanta said:


> It's one of those numbers that's good on it's own... until you look at everything they threw on the show. It's not a bad number but it's not some crazy great number either. Decent number as a whole.


It is a great number considering the competition. It beat everything on TV except for the NFL. The NFL game was decided by one point, and the team that won came back down 2 Touchdowns, so it was a crazy good game.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Some folks have literally no idea what they're taking about when it comes to ratings. Here's some more info:

*October 2022 .40+ for non sports/news shows:*

.55 Raw Monday October 10th 8PM USA
.43 House of the Dragon October 2nd 9PM HBO
.40 Raw Monday October 3rd 8PM USA
.40 House of the Dragon October 9th 9PM HBO


*Rating rankings (non sports/news) for October 10th 2022:*

1's all across
18-49
18-49F
18-49M
12-34F
12-34M
25-54


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Showstopper said:


> It is a great number considering the competition. It beat everything on TV except for the NFL. The NFL game was decided by one point, and the team that won came back down 2 Touchdowns, so it was a crazy good game.


Good number considering the competition, sure. I'd even say very good. Decent number considering the hype/promotion combined with the competition. You had DX, a rare Roman Raw appearance, the hype from the PPV/Wyatt's return (even if not directly advertised for this show), and the heavily rumored Brock appearance from earlier in the day.

Again, not a bad number but I wouldn't say it's great either. To each their own, though. "Great" "Good" are all so up there as terms to equate to numbers anyway.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Ratings average for each month for Raw:*

Jan
.44

Feb
.45

March
.50

April
.52

May
.42

June
.51

July
.44

August
.56

September
.48

October (2 weeks in)
.48


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Good number considering the competition, sure. I'd even say very good. Decent number considering the hype/promotion combined with the competition. You had DX, a rare Roman Raw appearance, the hype from the PPV/Wyatt's return (even if not directly advertised for this show), and the heavily rumored Brock appearance from earlier in the day.
> 
> Again, not a bad number but I wouldn't say it's great either. To each their own, though.


If they didn't go head to head with the NFL and just went head to head with what AEW goes up against in weak-ass reality TV shows, it probably would've done 2.2 to 2.3 million.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Showstopper said:


> If they didn't go head to head with the NFL and just went head to head with what AEW goes up against in weak-ass reality TV shows, it probably would've done 2.2 to 2.3 million.


Maybe, but guess we'll never know.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Maybe, but guess we'll never know.


But we do know before the NFL season started, it was doing 2 million weekly. With last night's NFL Game, they did 1.824 Million. That's pretty damn close to pre-NFL numbers in my book, and anyone's who can count.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

DammitChrist said:


> Thank you DX, Sami Zayn, Matt Riddle, Bobby Lashley, Seth Rollins, Judgment Day, The Miz, Maryse, Johnny Gargano, Austin Theory, and Bayley for your group effort
> 
> I guess you can also include Bray Wyatt too due to the ending of Extreme Rules.


LMFAOOOO


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Showstopper said:


> But we do know before the NFL season started, it was doing 2 million weekly. With last night's NFL Game, they did 1.824 Million. That's pretty damn close to pre-NFL numbers in my book, and anyone's who can count.


Sure, but this was likely the high of the NFL season for Raw (assuming nothing else has the equivelant of DX/Brock/Roman+even a fairly big mid-card US Title match with Rollins/Lashley). To properly compare, the high they had in August was 2.230 million (post-Summerslam edition), and this number was down 400k from that. I'd argue as well this week's show had a lot more hype going for it than that one did. I wouldn't call it close, but again not saying it's a bad number either. It's decent, which is fine.


----------



## DammitChrist

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> LMFAOOOO


Hey, I love South Park references as much as the next guy, but this reference made no sense here because I was genuinely happy to give all of those talents well-deserved credit in helping out the Raw number this week (even if it wasn't outstanding).

Besides, nobody on the roster is a big TV draw anyway; so good television and a group effort (by the wrestlers) is ideal in maintaining viewership.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Sure, but this was likely the high of the NFL season for Raw (assuming nothing else has the equivelant of DX/Brock/Roman+even a fairly big mid-card US Title match with Rollins/Lashley). To properly compare, the high they had in August was 2.230 million (post-Summerslam edition), and this number was down 400k from that. I'd argue as well this week's show had a lot more hype going for it than that one did. I wouldn't call it close, but again not saying it's a bad number either. It's decent, which is fine.


Not sure if you're serious.

Of course this number was down from the Raw after SummerSlam. That's the Raw after the second biggest show of the year (SummerSlam) AND before the NFL season started. I would hope that number would be higher than than last night's number. And while it is (and should be) higher, considering it's the Raw after the second biggest PPV of the year and before they were going head to head against the NFL, the difference between the two should be alittle more than what it is.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Showstopper said:


> Not sure if you're serious.
> 
> Of course this number was down from the Raw after SummerSlam. That's the Raw after the second biggest show of the year (SummerSlam) AND before the NFL season started. I would hope that number would be higher than than last night's number. And while it is (and should be) higher, considering it's the Raw after the second biggest PPV of the year and before they were going head to head against the NFL, the difference between the two should be alittle more than what it is.


I’d say the difference should be less actually with everything factored in. But I suppose we’ll have to agree to disagree on this one.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

#BadNewsSanta said:


> I’d say the difference should be less actually with everything factored in. But I suppose we’ll have to agree to disagree on this one.


IMO, there's no bigger factors here than the Raw after SS being the second biggest Raw of the year and not having to go head to head with the NFL; whereas this RAW didn't have either of those things going for it. But disagreeing is fine.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580243579645329409


----------



## DammitChrist

Judgment Day (along with AJ Styles) deserving their big push and TV time confirmed.

Triple H knows what he's doing by pushing those talented wrestlers


----------



## Prosper

Damn that demo looks incredible this week. Probably because of the DX nostalgia.


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Prosper said:


> Damn that demo looks incredible this week. Probably because of the DX nostalgia.



At this point, you’d be at the tail end of the demo to remember DX in its prime. 😟


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Have to agree. A .55 demo against an NFL Game decided by 1 point is insane.


----------



## Kentucky34

HBK still draws.


----------



## cai1981




----------



## Lenny Leonard

Lol bayley losing 400000


----------



## DammitChrist

Lenny Leonard said:


> Lol bayley losing 400000


Huh?

It basically shows Bayley's post-match assault on Candice LeRae and Bianca Belair (along with the other 2 members of Damage Control) maintaining interest and/or gradually increasing viewership as her segment progressed into the next quarter 

It wasn't even close to being the lowest viewed quarterly segment too.

You're acting like Alexa Bliss's instances where she closed Raw both times over the last few weeks didn't receive underwhelming ratings too (even though she's allegedly this super draw).

You might want to work on reading these charts far more accurately


----------



## keithf40

I know wwe was only beat by NFL but I mean how can they possible lose to anything else? 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Not Lying

cai1981 said:


> View attachment 135787


So basically Q4 and Q6 had each 2 ad-breaks so of course Q5 was gona be this high. 
Ad breaks takes out 25% of the audience at least.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Wow. Huge jump for DX in the last QH of the night DX is a DRAW.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

HUGE Number, almost same last week:

1.804 Million, .50 Demo. Only beat by NFL.

RAW is ROLLING:


----------



## Fearless Viper

Where are the haters? The good team is winning!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Fearless Viper said:


> Where are the haters? The good team is winning!


NXT almost tied them this week.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1584996898838118402


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

1.641M viewers and .45. Only beat by the NFL:


----------



## waynestatic

Big drop for hour 3, they need to get the title off Bianca


----------



## Lenny Leonard

Lol bayley ratings killer


----------



## DammitChrist

Lenny Leonard said:


> Lol bayley ratings killer


She wasn't even the most pushed woman in that main event last night 😂

It must be hard dealing with the fact that Bayley has appeared on Smackdown multiple times (with her group) over the last few months, but yet they still remained over 2+ million viewers (debunking your false myth) while Alexa Bliss 'tanked' the ratings both times she main evented recently going by your logic 

Bayley and Damage Control have more upside in spite of your lies, so they'll thankfully continue to get pushed by Triple H


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

For this time of year that's a good number, especially in the demo. I see Hour 3 remains an anchor on the overall rating. Is 1.4M viewers the new normal for that hour because that's low for WWE. 

I haven't checked RAW'S ratings in forever. I see they survived very well without my viewership.


----------



## Kentucky34

Rollins's hour drawing well again.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

*October 24 Quarter Hours:*


*October 17 Quarter Hours:*


@Showstopper @DammitChrist


----------



## Kentucky34

Wow look at that viewership bump for Gargano's segment last night.


----------



## DammitChrist

The Boy Wonder said:


> *October 24 Quarter Hours:*
> 
> 
> *October 17 Quarter Hours:*
> 
> 
> @Showstopper @DammitChrist


Oh wow, Johnny Gargano’s segment with The Miz and R-Truth received the highest rated quarter last night.

The match afterwards with Mustafa Ali vs Austin Theory (with Seth Rollins on commentary) helped keep the ratings steady, and their quarters were still among the highest of the night.

It’s almost like a good portion of the audience also wants to watch the smaller workrate guys get spotlighted more on TV.


----------



## One Shed

Kentucky34 said:


> Wow look at that viewership bump for Gargano's segment last night.


His match chased people away but of course you will ignore that.


----------



## One Shed

DammitChrist said:


> Oh wow, Johnny Gargano’s segment with The Miz and R-Truth received the highest rated quarter last night.
> 
> The match afterwards with Mustafa Ali vs Austin Theory (with Seth Rollins on commentary) helped keep the ratings steady, and their quarters were still among the highest of the night.
> 
> It’s almost like a good portion of the audience also wants to watch the smaller workrate guys get spotlighted more on TV.


They obviously tune out when the bell rings though.


----------



## DammitChrist

One Shed said:


> They obviously tune out when the bell rings though.


You can take away my smile, but you'll never take away my optimistic spirit! 😭


----------



## ThirdMan

I guess if we go by these numbers, they should have R-Truth go over Seth for the US title, huh? That's how this works, right? (I kid, I kid. That would be a very silly, shortsighted decision.) 

Anyways, the show's ratings almost always go consistently down in the last three quarters, and only perk up in the final quarter if viewers think a surprise return or twist is incoming. Duly noted.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Seth and Gargano's QH's are always amongst the highest of the show. Obviously, Gargano's case is a much smaller sample size since he just recently debuted on the main roster. But yeah, more times than not, both guys are in either the highest or in top 2 or 3 QH's of the night. Pretty impressive.

Seth has been the most consistent person on RAW this year in terms of being on the show every week; male or female; while literally everyone else this year has missed time either due to injury or being a part-timer, or whatever. It's very impressive. He's definitely turning into WWE's Iron Man in terms of being on TV every week and PPV every month. Happy for him.


----------



## ThirdMan

Showstopper said:


> Seth and Gargano's QH's are always amongst the highest of the show. Obviously, Gargano's case is a much smaller sample size since he just recently debuted on the main roster. But yeah, more times than not, both guys are in either the highest or in top 2 or 3 QH's of the night. Pretty impressive.
> 
> Seth has been the most consistent person on RAW this year in terms of being on the show every week; male or female; while literally everyone else this year has missed time either due to injury or being a part-timer, or whatever. It's very impressive. He's definitely turning into WWE's Iron Man in terms of being on TV every week and PPV every month. Happy for him.


Which makes it all the more weird that the final quarter of his match with Riddle lost viewers, especially when there was a title on the line. I mean, we all knew there would be shenanigans with Elias out there, but the same could be said for this week's (non-title) match, which gained viewers in the final quarter. All I'm saying is, I wouldn't read too much into the final three quarters of any RAW broadcast, as it probably relates more to the NFL game that's on opposite it than anything else, and of course, just being on after 10pm.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

ThirdMan said:


> Which makes it all the more weird that the final quarter of his match with Riddle lost viewers, especially when there was a title on the line. I mean, we all knew there would be shenanigans with Elias out there, but the same could be said for this week's (non-title) match, which gained viewers in the final quarter. All I'm saying is, I wouldn't read too much into the final three quarters of any RAW broadcast, as it probably relates more to the NFL game that's on opposite it than anything else, and of course, just being on after 10pm.


The Final QH of the Rollins/Riddle match outdrew the Final QH of this week's Main Event, though; both in Overall and Demo. Considering Rollins and Riddle have been feuding for months now dating back to the Summer; I'd say the fact that they significantly outdrew a very hard pushed Women's World Title feud is impressive. This weeks football game was also a blowout, unlike last week's.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

The ratings are down because nobody cared to see a worthless jobber like Bianca still being pushed with the title when Bayley is the top star carrying the women's division and should be carrying the main event as champion and because everybody knew Bayley was going go get screwed and didnt care to see the stupid shit Triple H had planned! Nikki Cross is trash!


----------



## ThirdMan

Showstopper said:


> The Final QH of the Rollins/Riddle match outdrew the Final QH of this week's Main Event, though; both in Overall and Demo. Considering Rollins and Riddle have been feuding for months now dating back to the Summer; I'd say the fact that they significantly outdrew a very hard pushed Women's World Title feud is impressive. This weeks football game was also a blowout, unlike last week's.


One was a title match, one wasn't. A fair number of viewers don't much go for the "Beat-The-Champ-To-Get-A-Title-Shot" trope and won't stick around in that third hour to see it. And though the outcome of Rollins-Riddle was fairly predictable, there was at least an outside chance that he'd drop the US title to Riddle, as simply getting the belt off Lashley may have been the primary focus (because they don't want to put a mid-card title on Brock, who's most likely winning the Saudi match).

Anyways, both weeks dropped around 500K from their peaks to their lows, but the October 17 broadcast had Brock Lesnar and a title match advertised, so it started much higher.

(None of this is to discredit Seth's drawing power or his work, to be clear. It's just that the RAW viewing patterns w/r/t drops in the the final three or four quarters are pretty consistent most weeks. But it's all relative to what the highs were.)


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

ThirdMan said:


> One was a title match, one wasn't. A fair number of viewers don't much go for the "Beat-The-Champ-To-Get-A-Title-Shot" trope and won't stick around in that third hour to see it. And though the outcome of Rollins-Riddle was fairly predictable, there was at least an outside chance that he'd drop the US title to Riddle, as simply getting the belt off Lashley may have been the primary focus (because they don't want to put a mid-card title on Brock, who's most likely winning the Saudi match).
> 
> Anyways, both weeks dropped around 500K from their peaks to their lows, but the October 17 broadcast had Brock Lesnar and a title match advertised, so it started much higher.
> 
> (None of this is to discredit Seth's drawing power or his work, to be clear. It's just that the RAW viewing patterns w/r/t drops in the the final three or four quarters are pretty consistent most weeks. But it's all relative to what the highs were.)


It was a mid-card title match of a feud that's been going for 3 or 4 months now and it still outdrew this week's final QH by 45K viewers (1.495 to 1.450). T It wasn't a Title match, but Bianca you can make a case that she has been the hardest pushed person, male or female, on the entire roster outside of Reigns, and Bayley just returned and is a 4 Horse-Woman. They shouldn't be outdrawn by a 3 or 4 month old mid-card title feud, if we want to go there.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Besides seeing Bayley's ass in the main event, what else on this terrible episode of RAW was worth watching? 

Bayley would of kept those ratings in the 2's if she was carrying the show as champion squashing worthless jobbers like Bianca Belair and everybody would know to watch due to her being pushed and not screwed in favor of pushing trash.


----------



## ThirdMan

Showstopper said:


> It was a mid-card title match of a feud that's been going for 3 or 4 months now and it still outdrew this week's final QH by 45K viewers (1.495 to 1.450). T It wasn't a Title match, but Bianca you can make a case that she has been the hardest pushed person, male or female, on the entire roster outside of Reigns, and Bayley just returned and is a 4 Horse-Woman. They shouldn't be outdrawn by a 3 or 4 month old mid-card title feud, if we want to go there.


Why not? It's the biggest men's title regularly featured on the show, in the most heavily-featured men's feud of the past few months, and a fair segment of the audience just don't like women's wrestling, no matter who's featured. There also wasn't anything else of particular note to most viewers (Karl Anderson in a singles match?) advertised for the show, so anyone who wanted to catch the women's match could do it online later, rather than watching the entire three-hour show.

Anyways, I'm just talking about numbers in the last three quarters of RAW most weeks, regardless of the talent involved. I also don't draw conclusions about, say, Seth's drawing power based on the 1.3 he drew against KO in the main event a number of months back. I still believe they're fairly popular despite that. That third hour's just weird, is all.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

ThirdMan said:


> Why not? It's the biggest men's title regularly featured on the show, in the most heavily-featured men's feud of the past few months, and a fair segment of the audience just don't like women's wrestling, no matter who's featured. There also wasn't anything else of particular note to most viewers (Karl Anderson in a singles match?) advertised for the show, so anyone who wanted to catch the women's match could do it online later, rather than watching the entire three-hour show.
> 
> Anyways, I'm just talking about numbers in the last three quarters of RAW most weeks, regardless of the talent involved. I also don't draw conclusions about, say, Seth's drawing power based on the 1.2 he drew against KO in the main event a number of months back. I still believe they're fairly popular despite that. That third hour's just weird, is all.


Well, Seth hasn't won a Title in 3 years previous to the US Title a couple weeks ago. The two women in this week's main event have been pushed far better than that over that same period of time, especially the Champion. Just saying.


----------



## ThirdMan

Showstopper said:


> Well, Seth hasn't won a Title in 3 years previous to the US Title a couple weeks ago. The two women in this week's main event have been pushed far better than that over that same period of time, especially the Champion. Just saying.


OK. But I don't view "pushes" purely in terms of wins and losses. How heavily someone is featured in long matches and extended promos (which Seth is given a lot of) play a big role as well. Yeah, his win/loss record hasn't been great the last while, but he's virtually always given a lot of focus, and kept -- at bare minimum -- in the upper mid-card. We'll see how it goes now, though, if he's gonna be working genuine mid-card feuds with guys like Ali, who crowds don't seem to click all that well with. I'm sure the matches will be very good, at any rate.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

ThirdMan said:


> OK. But I don't view "pushes" purely in terms of wins and losses. How heavily someone is featured in long matches and extended promos (which Seth is given a lot of) play a big role as well. Yeah, his win/loss record hasn't been great the last while, but he's virtually always given a lot of focus, and kept -- at bare minimum -- in the upper mid-card. We'll see how it goes now, though, if he's gonna be working genuine mid-card feuds with guys like Ali, who crowds don't seem to click all that well with. I'm sure the matches will be very good, at any rate.


Alot of people do care about wins and losses, though. I'm not saying it's right, but it is how alot of people view wrestlers as threats or not. And Seth has been on the losing end of practically every feud he's had for 3 straight full years now, which is absolutely outrageous and of course is gonna hurt one's drawing power. It'd be impossible for it not to at the very least, alittle bit. Other folks rack up wins and eat their opponents every single week and STILL don't draw. That's all I'm saying.


----------



## ThirdMan

Showstopper said:


> Alot of people do care about wins and losses, though. I'm not saying it's right, but it is how alot of people view wrestlers as threats or not. And Seth has been on the losing end of practically every feud he's had for 3 straight full years now, which is absolutely outrageous and of course is gonna hurt one's drawing power. It'd be impossible for it not to at the very least, alittle bit. Other folks rack up wins and eat their opponents every single week and STILL don't draw. That's all I'm saying.


I don't claim to have access to all the internal metrics WWE uses in determining the relative drawing power of its individual performers, but I'm fairly certain it's more involved than just looking at the ratings in the third-hour of RAW most weeks.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

ThirdMan said:


> I don't claim to have access to all the internal metrics WWE uses in determining the relative drawing power of its individual performers, but I'm fairly certain it's more involved than just looking at the ratings in the third-hour of RAW most weeks.


Oh, for sure. I would hope so. Because it appears even the hardest pushed/Champions aren't even drawing much in that situation.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Raw, even head to head with the NFL, destroyed Dynamite again in both overall and demo. Incredible.


----------



## Blonde

Showstopper said:


> Raw, even head to head with the NFL, destroyed Dynamite again in both overall and demo. Incredible.


That is without the Elite.

As soon as they return, the Dynamite ratings will go down the toilet and RAW will all out destroy them.


----------



## DammitChrist

Rhhodes said:


> That is without the Elite.
> 
> As soon as they return, the Dynamite ratings will go down the toilet and RAW will all out destroy them.


Uh, last time I've checked, the 6-week streak of Dynamite drawing 1+ million viewers began on the week where the Elite finally reunited, and where Kenny Omega made his long-awaited return in mid August. Ditto with CM Punk being showcased 7 days removed from his return too.

Oh, the Elite is also responsible for drawing a good portion of NJPW fans and ROH fans into tuning for AEW each week since the company started in 2019. The same goes for Chris Jericho and Jon Moxley too for being big established, household names that kept those fans hooked into their entertaining product too.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Rhhodes said:


> That is without the Elite.
> 
> As soon as they return, the Dynamite ratings will go down the toilet and RAW will all out destroy them.


Dynamite hasn't hit a .4 in the demo in months for some reason which is not good at all. A .4 isn't even that high, either for a 2 hour show on TBS. They only did a .32 this week. Not good. Imagine if they actually had big competition, too.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

RAW (and WWE in general with NXT beating Rampage) dominating Cable and other Cable Wrestling Shows:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1585729067961450496


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Just so you guys know, I have a new laptop, and for some reason it allows me to log in to all of my websites, except the Wrestling Observer message board, which is where I get the Raw rating so quickly every week. It keeps saying "Your connection is not private" when I try to go on to their board there which is where the rating is every week. So, unless someone else here knows where to get the rating that quick, it'll probably be posted by me later than usual from now on here, sadly.

EDIT/UPDATE: The site now works for me, so nevermind.


----------



## ThirdMan

Showstopper said:


> Just so you guys know, I have a new laptop, and for some reason it allows me to log in to all of my websites, except the Wrestling Observer message board, which is where I get the Raw rating so quickly every week. It keeps saying "Your connection is not private" when I try to go on to their board there which is where the rating is every week. So, unless someone else here knows where to get the rating that quick, it'll probably be posted by me later than usual from now on here, sadly.
> 
> EDIT/UPDATE: The site now works for me, so nevermind.


It's OK. Brandon Thurston of Wrestlenomics on Twitter usually posts the RAW ratings at 4pm Eastern/1pm Pacific on Tuesdays.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Really down last night. That's with Brock and Reigns advertised, too. It being Hallowen didn't help, too:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587541234993750017


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

That being said, it'll still be the highest rated wrestling cable show of the week.


----------



## DammitChrist

Showstopper said:


> Really down last night. That's with Brock and Reigns advertised, too:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587541234993750017


It's pretty amusing how Dynamite actually beat Smackdown this past week in the ratings, and last night's episode of Raw taking a ratings dip even with the current Universal Champion being advertised for both of those shows.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Shows on Sunday did poorly as well as Sunday for a change on had 1 show at .30+


For all of October 2022 .40+ for non sports/news shows

.55 Raw Monday October 10th 8PM USA
.50 Raw Monday October 17th 8PM USA
.46 House of the Dragon October 23rd 9PM HBO
.45 Raw Monday October 24th 8PM USA
.43 House of the Dragon October 2nd 9PM HBO
.43 Real House Wives (Bev) October 19th 8PM Bravo
.42 Real House Wives (Bev) October 12th 8PM Bravo
.40 Raw Monday October 3rd 8PM USA
.40 House of the Dragon October 9th 9PM HBO
.40 Real House Wives (Bev) October 26th 8PM Bravo


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Still the top show that isn't NFL related. Bad third hour, though. HHH has to find stronger main events. Second week in a row the women main-evented:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Now that October is over; RAW won the battle of the demo with them vs. Dynamite in the Demo quite easily finishing with an average of .45 for the month of October. Dynamite hasn't hit .4 in the demo in at least 2 months:

Ratings average for each month for Raw:

Jan
.44

Feb
.45

March
.50

April
.52

May
.42

June
.51

July
.44

August
.56

September
.48

October
.45


----------



## Smark1995

Ahhhah! This is just a fucking disgrace! Having Roman and Lesnar on the show and such a terrible rating! They should be ashamed of this disgrace!


----------



## Cosmo77

Roman is such a bore without Sami and the bloodline.


----------



## RLT1981

Showstopper said:


> Still the top show that isn't NFL related. Bad third hour, though. HHH has to find stronger main events. Second week in a row the women main-evented:


quit blaming the women noone they put in the main event is going to draw shit its been proving time and time again which is Why wwe don't really care anymore they get paid for the 3rd hour and thats all that matters to them.


----------



## RLT1981

also the show had Brock and Roman and they did'n do shit either just face it people are not going to watch until January when MNF is over and road to Mania begins.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

RLT1981 said:


> quit blaming the women noone they put in the main event is going to draw shit its been proving time and time again which is Why wwe don't really care anymore they get paid for the 3rd hour and thats all that matters to them.


I agree, the third hour is always gonna be on the low side, no argument there. But these past two weeks in particular the third hour have been alittle lower than usual. I'll give them that last night was Halloween. But they do have to find stronger main events than these last two we got.


----------



## RLT1981

to be fair the women main event and Seth/Theory was the only thing I enjoyed this week.So happy to see Alexa win a title again.


----------



## Zappers

I'm gonna chalk this week up to it being Halloween.

Is it an excuse? Sure. But imho I think it's a fair one. It's literally a night where people are out of the house, at parties, etc... Parents with kids are 100% focused on that.


----------



## Kishido

Shit number


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Kishido said:


> Shit number





Zappers said:


> I'm gonna chalk this week up to it being Halloween.
> 
> Is it an excuse? Sure. But imho I think it's a fair one. It's literally a night where people are out of the house, at parties, etc... Parents with kids are 100% focused on that.


No worries. Even with going up against the NFL and falling on Halloween this year; Raw still trounced Dynamite this week and is the most viewed wrestling show on cable this week (again) by MILES. Dynamite just had a demo in the .20's. Scary bad.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

Showstopper said:


> No worries. Even with going up against the NFL and falling on Halloween this year; Raw still trounced Dynamite this week and is the most viewed wrestling show on cable this week (again) by MILES. Dynamite just had a demo in the .20's. Scary bad.


That's not fair to aew though, literally every single other channel had a TV show on


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Lenny Leonard said:


> That's not fair to aew though, literally every single other channel had a TV show on


Wipe away everything else. I just find it very odd how in the first two years that AEW and Dynamite has existed that AEW fans told us that Overall Viewership doesn't matter because it's just the "old person number." And only 'old people' watch WWE.

If you go into the AEW Ratings thread anytime over the past several months; all they do is talk about the Overall Number and how much better it is than Dynamite's demo. Like, it is literal hypocrisy. The demo is so bad these past several months (They did a .29 this week which is scary bad) and haven't hit even a .4 in at least a few months, that they are now forced to try to talk up the Overall number that they used to say means 'nothing' and is just 'the old geezer number.'

The hypocrisy in that thread and the lack of self-awareness is hilarious.


----------



## DammitChrist

Both episodes of Dynamite over the last 8 days beat Smackdown last Friday.

AEW will forever have that accolade regardless of the context behind what happened on Friday last week.



Lenny Leonard said:


> That's not fair to aew though, literally every single other channel had a TV show on


There's no need to be hostile to AEW here just because Alexa Bliss was part of that 6-tag main event with that unusually low rating for the 3rd hour.

At least Bayley isn't being blamed unreasonably this time


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Not good:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588269778871148544


----------



## RLT1981

sad in a way AEW was red hot around this time last year and they have totally flushed it all down the toilet. I have to blame Tony here he has done some bad booking decisions which has caused this and I'm not sure he will be able to pick it back up.


----------



## DammitChrist

RLT1981 said:


> sad in a way AEW was red hot around this time last year and they have totally flushed it all down the toilet. I have to blame Tony here he has done some bad booking decisions which has caused this and I'm not sure he will be able to pick it back up.


Dynamite's rating in early November is the highest compared to the past 3 years around this time of the year (which never drew 900+ K viewers in the 1st week of November up until now).

Dynamite's annual viewership is much more stable this year compared to last year where they had to frequently change time slots on TNT in 2021 due to sports competition.

AEW's product is consistently entertaining (along with numerous good booking decisions); so there's no blame warranted for Tony Khan, and the momentum is still on their side too because I guarantee that Full Gear will deliver.


----------



## RLT1981

DammitChrist said:


> Dynamite's rating in early November is the highest compared to the past 3 years around this time of the year (which never drew 900+ K viewers in the 1st week of November up until now).
> 
> Dynamite's annual viewership is much more stable this year compared to last year where they had to frequently change time slots on TNT in 2021 due to sports competition.
> 
> AEW's product is consistently entertaining (along with numerous good booking decisions); so there's no blame warranted for Tony Khan, and the momentum is still on their side too because I guarantee that Full Gear will deliver.


the buzz around AEW is not the same as last year where everyone was excited now its like ho hum not to say its not some good thing on the show cause it is but it feels like all there momentum is gone.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

1.6M viewers and .43

Way up from last week in overall and demo. Falling on Halloween last week certainly hurt. Only beaten by the NFL:


----------



## Zappers

Let's be honest. Pretty decent numbers considering that first hour content.



That first hour booking.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

I'd be surprised if Hour 3 isn't lower than usual due to the undefeated Eagles lost their first game of the year last night, in a division rivalry game, to make them 8-1. Game was close in the 4th quarter, too. The NFL fan in me is very happy though, as I'm a Giants fan.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

CRAZY GOOD Number considering that undefeated Eagles game last night:

1.648M viewers and .44. Up from last week in BOTH Overall and Demo despite the much bigger competition last night! Wow! Only beat by the NFL:


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

1.6 million??? Yikes. 

That last hour below 1.5 million is not good. 

Vince was getting higher ratings at the same time last year, says it all.


----------



## DammitChrist

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> 1.6 million??? Yikes.
> 
> That last hour below 1.5 million is not good.
> 
> Vince was getting higher ratings at the same time last year, says it all.


It's weird how the silence was deafening when Raw was drawing better numbers for several weeks after Triple H took control compared to Vince's mediocre direction of the whole product earlier this summer; but now we're seeing these misleading comparisons when Raw is obviously facing major sports competition this fall season.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

DammitChrist said:


> It's weird how the silence was deafening when Raw was drawing better numbers for several weeks after Triple H took control compared to Vince's mediocre direction of the whole product earlier this summer; but now we're seeing these misleading comparisons when Raw is obviously facing major sports competition this fall season.


Vince was facing sports competition too, was still doing better this time last year than Triple H is now. And people were quiet because they knew they were short term gains, people were excited to see the change, and once they saw that nothing changed and the show was still boring they tuned out again. 

It was never going to stay up at 2 million.


----------



## IronMan8

Showstopper said:


> CRAZY GOOD Number considering that undefeated Eagles game last night:
> 
> 1.648M viewers and .44. Up from last week in BOTH Overall and Demo despite the much bigger competition last night! Wow! Only beat by the NFL:


Sounds like 1.4 million in the 3rd hour exceeds everyone's expectations - well done HHH!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

IronMan8 said:


> Sounds like 1.4 million in the 3rd hour exceeds everyone's expectations - well done HHH!


RAW, unlike certain other wrestling shows, actually has competition. Going up against an NFL primtime game with the last undefeated team in the league losing in a close game, 1.47, basically, 1.5 million is pretty damn good. 1.47, or hell, even 1.4 million is higher than Dynamite has ever done in it's entire existence. Don't be a jealous/bitter AEW fan.

Way to go, Tony!


----------



## DammitChrist

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Vince was facing sports competition too, was still doing better this time last year than Triple H is now. And people were quiet because they knew they were short term gains, people were excited to see the change, and once they saw that nothing changed and the show was still boring they tuned out again.
> 
> It was never going to stay up at 2 million.


At least Triple H won't ever have to live with the fact that he single-handedly lost SEVERAL millions of TV viewers over the last 2 decades with awful booking decisions and putting all his eggs in 1 basket for so long.

That's 100% on Vince being an awful booker 

The company is in better hands now with HHH in charge


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

DammitChrist said:


> At least Triple H won't ever have to live with the fact that he single-handedly lost SEVERAL millions of TV viewers over the last 2 decades with awful booking decisions and putting all his eggs in 1 basket for so long.
> 
> That's 100% on Vince being an awful booker
> 
> The company is in better hands now with HHH in charge


No, Triple H will just have to live with the fact that he'll be the guy in charge when WWE inevitably falls below a million viewers in the future.

Triple H doesn't care if he loses the majority of fans though as long as he caters to his niche audience.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> 1.6 million??? Yikes.
> 
> That last hour below 1.5 million is not good.
> 
> Vince was getting higher ratings at the same time last year, says it all.


Actually, not true. Last year's Raw during this week was even the go-home Survivor Series show, and did less in Overall viewers and the demo than last night's show, which wasn't even a go home show. Here is last year's number for this week (11/15/21):

1.58 million last year compared to this year's 1.648 million.









WWE Raw (11/15/21) ratings slightly up for Survivor Series go-home show


This week’s edition of WWE Monday Night Raw saw its viewership and key demo rise. According to ShowBuzz Daily, the episode drew an average of 1.584 million




wrestlingnews.co


----------



## DammitChrist

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> No, Triple H will just have to live with the fact that he'll be the guy in charge when WWE inevitably falls below a million viewers in the future.
> 
> Triple H doesn't care if he loses the majority of fans though as long as he caters to his niche audience.


Huh, it's pretty interesting how catering to this 'niche audience' (aka workrate/wrestling fans) is actually drawing better numbers, which isn't just a concept seen in only WWE btw.

It's almost like competent bookers like HHH truly knows what he's doing.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

DammitChrist said:


> Huh, it's pretty interesting how catering to this 'niche audience' (aka workrate/wrestling fans) is actually drawing better numbers, which isn't just a concept seen in only WWE btw.
> 
> It's almost like competent bookers like HHH truly knows what he's doing.


Yes, that's why all of HHH's niche indie geeks he pushes get zero reaction every week, it's why they have to pipe in audience reactions for certain guys like Ali, Ricochet, Gargano etc.

And drawing better numbers? No they aren't.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

People literally just lie and make shit up for the fun of it. Like, literally just make numbers up. What a world.


----------



## DammitChrist

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Yes, that's why all of HHH's niche indie geeks he pushes get zero reaction every week, it's why they have to pipe in audience reactions for certain guys like Ali, Ricochet, Gargano etc.
> 
> And drawing better numbers? No they aren't.


Dude, Johnny Gargano got "Johnny Wrestling" chants yet again just last night 😂

Crowds also don't hate Mustafa Ali and Ricochet at all, which is the opposite of what we're told on here.

I know that fans in Miami really like Ricochet because I attended a Raw episode there live last year, and that was back when he was booked to job often in the lower card too.

As for Mustafa Ali, he's a great, sympathetic underdog. He'll continue to get better crowd reactions if he's spotlighted in relevant programs each week.

Hell, I wouldn't even be surprised if the Smackdown crowd gets heavily invested in Mustafa Ali vs Ricochet this Friday night too.


----------



## IronMan8

Showstopper said:


> RAW, unlike certain other wrestling shows, actually has competition. Going up against an NFL primtime game with the last undefeated team in the league losing in a close game, 1.47, basically, 1.5 million is pretty damn good. 1.47, or hell, even 1.4 million is higher than Dynamite has ever done in it's entire existence. Don't be a jealous/bitter AEW fan.
> 
> Way to go, Tony!


Hey, I'm with you!

We share the same opinion here

1.4 million is a "crazy good" number for HHH! 
(_They are your words, unless I misread..?)_


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

IronMan8 said:


> Hey, I'm with you!
> 
> We share the same opinion here:
> 
> 1.4 million is a crazy good number for HHH


1.47 is a great third hour number against the NFL. Yes.

It's an absolutely unattainable number for AEW and Tony Khan, though...

Question. You AEW guys always used to say only the Demo number matters. Now, you guys NEVER bring up the demo anymore and only bring up the Overall number, which you guys used to say means nothing as it's the old geezer number.

Why the change of opinion? Something happen to AEW's demo or something?

Oh, yeah. That's right. It barely exists anymore.


----------



## RuthlessAttitude

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> No, Triple H will just have to live with the fact that he'll be the guy in charge when WWE inevitably falls below a million viewers in the future.
> 
> Triple H doesn't care if he loses the majority of fans though as long as he caters to his niche audience.


Disney will have probably bought it before then.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

IronMan8 said:


> Hey, I'm with you!
> 
> We share the same opinion here
> 
> 1.4 million is a "crazy good" number for HHH!
> (_They are your words, unless I misread..?)_


I said the overall 3 hour number (1.65 million) is crazy good number considering they went up against an undefeated Eagles team last night. So, I guess you did misread.

HOWEVER, 1.47 in the third hour is really good considering the competition last night. It's still a higher number than AEW has ever hit, which is all sorts of pathetic. Even Raw's 3rd hour demo last night (.40) destroys Dynamites' demo from last week, .32.

Yikes.


----------



## IronMan8

Showstopper said:


> 1.47 is a great third hour number against the NFL. Yes.
> 
> It's an absolutely unattainable number for AEW and Tony Khan, though...
> 
> Question. You AEW guys always used to say only the Demo number matters. Now, you guys NEVER bring up the demo anymore and only bring up the Overall number, which you guys used to say means nothing as it's the old geezer number.
> 
> Why the change of opinion? Something happen to AEW's demo or something?
> 
> Oh, yeah. That's right. It barely exists anymore.


Why are you talking about AEW?

I'm literally just agreeing with you by sharing your own congratulations for WWE to successfully get 1.4 million viewers to watch until the end of Raw this week?

I think it's a great achievement and it's good for wrestling as a whole


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

IronMan8 said:


> Why are you talking about AEW?
> 
> I'm literally just agreeing with you by sharing your own congratulations for WWE to successfully get 1.4 million viewers to watch until the end of Raw this week?
> 
> I think it's a great achievement and it's good for wrestling as a whole


It's fine, continue on. I understand the anger, bitterness, and disappointment. Maybe you thought Dynamite had a chance to win this week because Raw was going up against the undefeated Eagles. I get it.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

DammitChrist said:


> Dude, Johnny Gargano got "Johnny Wrestling" chants yet again just last night 😂
> 
> Crowds also don't hate Mustafa Ali and Ricochet at all, which is the opposite of what we're told on here.
> 
> I know that fans in Miami really like Ricochet because I attended a Raw episode there live last year, and that was back when he was booked to job often in the lower card too.
> 
> As for Mustafa Ali, he's a great, sympathetic underdog. He'll continue to get better crowd reactions if he's spotlighted in relevant programs each week.
> 
> Hell, I wouldn't even be surprised if the Smackdown crowd gets heavily invested in Mustafa Ali vs Ricochet this Friday night too.


Funny how all of these guys are supposed to be super over yet whenever you look at the crowd with these chants they're always sitting on their asses not looking like they're making any noise. 

But of course, it's definitely real  you believe whatever you want.


----------



## DammitChrist

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Funny how all of these guys are supposed to be super over yet whenever you look at the crowd with these chants they're always sitting on their asses not looking like they're making any noise.
> 
> But of course, it's definitely real  you believe whatever you want.


Okay, I see it's either of these misleading takes here:

1. Certain Indy/workrate talents get mocked and wrongfully labeled as a _charisma vacuum_ who only receives crickets while those guys are barely even on TV, or are away taking a lengthy break from wrestling.

2. Those same Indy/workrate talents actually return and/or receive much more TV time, but they get decent-to-great crowd reactions on a weekly basis only for the narrative to suddenly change by wrongfully dismissing all that noise as _piped reactions_.

Yea, I didn't expect anything less here.


----------



## IronMan8

Showstopper said:


> It's fine, continue on. I understand the anger, bitterness, and disappointment. Maybe you thought Dynamite had a chance to win this week because Raw was going up against the undefeated Eagles. I get it.


😂

It really is a good achievement for HHH to get 1.4 million viewers to watch the end of Raw

I don't know about the American football thingy

Competition makes all shows better, so I really am happy to see him keep it above 1.4m - it's a good effort!


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Just watched Raw......

Holy crap this show was almost unwatchable.

It's two weeks till Survivor Series. Formerly your second best PPV. I remember looking forward to Survivor Series.

So here was the show....

-Filler time on a pointless OC vs Judgement Day Feud. Neither team is actually going to get a rub here. All this rivalry is doing is giving us AJ vs Balor and building Dominik
-We get this backstage comedy poker gimmick. How is Corbin still employed? Does he have pics of someone?
-Chad Gable pins Matt Riddle, although I like seeing Riddle lose, that was dumb. Seriously both of them are just so unwatchable.
-Miz and Johnny Gargano in a hopelessly horrible angle. No fault of Miz, or Lumis. Gargano is perhaps the charisma drain here? What does HHH see in this boring dude?
-Then Shelton has to do the job to Dominik (right decision, but still feels so dumb).
-WWE sacrifices Dolph to Austin.....so now we are doing this after all we have been through?
-Corbin wastes more television.
-More OC vs Judgement Day borefest included in a Rollins match.
Therory, the irrelavent interferes...and now magically Therory has found himself. He's now a force?

Sigh......


----------



## Ghost Lantern

So @DammitChrist, my old friend, maybe counteract instead of trying to take the easy way out. 

You know I will be more than fair in a discussion.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

or not.....I guess you don't want to engage.

I just find it hard to believe this was a build up show to Survivor Series.

There was a time the Survivor Series meant something across the board in WWE, but now it is a regular "in your house" type card.


----------



## Kishido

Soon AEW will surpass them!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

EDIT.


----------



## Itiswhatitis

I guess Little Johnny read my thread on wrestling forum and decided to change his theme music LOL


----------



## Itiswhatitis

The show is already better than full gear the Pay-Per-View


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

1.646M viewers and .41 demo. Identical to last week. Up against the NFL and the World Cup.

Hour 1 almost hit 2 million!:


----------



## HoneyBee

Showstopper said:


> 1.646M viewers and .41 demo. Identical to last week. Up against the NFL and the World Cup.
> 
> Hour 1 almost hit 2 million!:


Atrocious numbers. They should not be doing such shit numbers even with competition.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

HoneyBee said:


> Atrocious numbers. They should not be doing such shit numbers even with competition.


Hey Randy Lahey, what's up, pal? Last week's 3rd hour of RAW almost doubled up the entirety of Dynamite.

If that's atrocious, I don't even know what you want to think of other company's numbers. Also, make sure not to get banned by the time the news drops when WWE gets another record-breaking TV contract from USA/NBC. You know, like how you predicted last time WWE would get kicked off the air for such 'atrocious numbers.'

I don't expect someone who has to live with those terrible Dynamite numbers every week to know what good numbers would be if they smacked them across the face. So, this is actually quite on brand for you, Randy.

Enjoy last week's 880K with no competition.


----------



## HoneyBee

Showstopper said:


> Hey Randy Lahey, what's up, pal? Last week's 3rd hour of RAW almost doubled up the entirety of Dynamite.
> 
> If that's atrocious, I don't even know what you want to think of other company's numbers. Also, make sure not to get banned by the time the news drops when WWE gets another record-breaking TV contract from USA/NBC. You know, like how you predicted last time WWE would get kicked off the air for such 'atrocious numbers.'
> 
> I don't expect someone who has to live with those terrible Dynamite numbers every week to know what good numbers would be if they smacked them across the face. So, this is actually quite on brand for you, Randy.
> 
> Enjoy last week's 880K with no competition.


Not sure why you're getting so angry? It's just an opinion, I come in peace. Also what has AEW got to do with this? Go back 5 years and see what Raw was drawing and you'll see the steep decline.

Comparing WWE to any other promotion would be like comparing apples and pears. AEW is a relatively new company which has launched during the Internet and streaming era, whereas WWE has been around for donkeys years and should have many more old fashioned linear channel viewers. Also, you can't compare Impact either as they are on an obscure channel.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Correction from last post: I said last week's Dynamite, which was a go-home show for a PPV did 880K. I was wrong. It did 818K and a .28 demo...for a GO HOME SHOW.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

HoneyBee said:


> Not sure why you're getting so angry? It's just an opinion, I come in peace. Also what has AEW got to do with this? Go back 5 years and see what Raw was drawing and you'll see the steep decline.
> 
> Comparing WWE to any other promotion would be like comparing apples and pears. AEW is a relatively new company which has launched during the Internet and streaming era, whereas WWE has been around for donkeys years and should have many more old fashioned linear channel viewers. Also, you can't compare Impact either as they are on an obscure channel.


Doesn't matter when either company was founded. This is a brand new era of TV/Streaming/Technology. Raw's ratings are actually up from last year. Raw actually has tough competition in the Fall, unlike AEW. Only thing AEW has to do with it is I've seen you compliment their shit ratings in the past.

Enjoy that 818K and .28 demo on a go-home show last week. I'm sure WWE is more than satisfied with their ratings, and their ratings being up from last year. They'll get their brand new record breaking contract soon, and folks like you will disappear. Yawn.


----------



## HoneyBee

Showstopper said:


> Doesn't matter when either company was founded. This is a brand new era of TV/Streaming/Technology. Raw's ratings are actually up from last year. Raw actually has tough competition in the Fall, unlike AEW. Only thing AEW has to do with it is I've seen you compliment their shit ratings in the past.
> 
> Enjoy that 818K and .28 demo on a go-home show last week. I'm sure WWE is more than satisfied with their ratings, and their ratings being up from last year. They'll get their brand new record breaking contract soon, and folks like you will disappear. Yawn.


I respectfully disagree. A brand like WWE should be doing higher. In the last 10 years their numbers have more than halved. Get defensive all you like but it's a fact. I'm not a WWE hater, I think the more companies there are the better for wrestlers and fans.

AEW are commendable for getting the numbers they do in this day and age for a new wrestling company. They obviously are not going to overtake WWE which are synonymous with the sport just like UFC are with MMA. But AEW are a success story, you can clearly see that from the way WBD holds them to high esteem.

I like yourself am a fan of the great HBK, even though he looks like a homeless person these days.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

HoneyBee said:


> I respectfully disagree. A brand like WWE should be doing higher. In the last 10 years their numbers have more than halved. Get defensive all you like but it's a fact. I'm not a WWE hater, I think the more companies there are the better for wrestlers and fans.
> 
> AEW are commendable for getting the numbers they do in this day and age for a new wrestling company. They obviously are not going to overtake WWE which are synonymous with the sport just like UFC are with MMA. But AEW are a success story, you can clearly see that from the way WBD holds them to high esteem.
> 
> I like yourself am a fan of the great HBK, even though he looks like a homeless person these days.


WWE's go-home show this week did more than double than AEW's go-home show last week: 1.646 Million to 818K. And that's with WWE going head to head against the NFL. The other 9 months of the year; all 3 hours are at the top of the chart.

Before NFL started, Raw was beating everything on Cable and Network TV except for 'The Bachelorette." In July and August, they were trading victories back and forth with Smackdown on Network TV. All stuff I told you when you were Randy Lahey. Like I said, just be here the day that the great news comes out that WWE gets another TV deal that breaks their current record, and a deal that AEW could only dream of.

You are respectfully not very informed.


----------



## Joshichad

I guess people didn’t want to watch Rhea beat Asuka again.


----------



## Cosmo77

I have to agree with Honey bee,WWE should be doing higher ratings,


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Cosmo77 said:


> I have to agree with Honey bee,WWE should be doing higher ratings,


Oh, they were a few months back before the NFL season started. But predictably, you guys were nowhere to be found those months. Just like you'll be nowhere to be found when Monday Night Football ends in just 6 weeks from now. It's almost overrrrrr.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Another fun fact:

Last week's Dynamite, which was a go-home to a PPV, was much closer to NXT's rating for last week than it was Raw's:

RAW: 1.648 Million
AEW: 818K
NXT: 663K

I mean, MAJOR YIKES. If anyone should be concerned, it sure as hell isn't WWE.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

There's still the College Football National Championship on Jan 9th(last year's game drew 22.6 million viewers) and NFL Wild Card Monday on Jan 16th(last year's game drew 23.15 million total viewers) which actually makes it 8 weeks more weeks where WWE is facing heavy sports competition on Monday nights. This takes it DEEP into the build for the Rumble on Jan 28th.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

MonkasaurusRex said:


> There's still the College Football National Championship on Jan 9th(last year's game drew 22.6 million viewers) and NFL Wild Card Monday on Jan 16th(last year's game drew 23.15 million total viewers) which actually makes it 8 weeks until WWE is free from heavy sports competition on Monday nights. This takes it DEEP into the build for the Rumble on Jan 28th.


Here comes The Corrector once again. Now, time to play all innocent like usual. And Google isn't listing an NFL Playoff game for Monday night, unless they're making a mistake.

EDIT: There is. But Raw will take that on, and still beat it's "competition" later that week anyway, just like they did last week against a go-home show.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

More good news for WWE and Raw, in particular. The only other show USA Network has had for several years now that drew ratings, was "Chrisley Knows Best." Well, both the husband AND the wife, have been found guilty of committing Fraud and Tax Evasion and are both headed to FEDERAL Prison for aloooong time. The husband got 12 years in prison and the wife got 7 years. Needless to say, the show is over.

With WWE and USA negotiating a new deal right now (or, in the very near future), USA just lost it's only other show that actually draws and is somewhat popular. This puts WWE/RAW in an even stronger negotiating position than they were before this news dropped, which they were already in a good position to begin with. Now? It's even better for them. Absolutely the right time for their TV contract to be expiring soon. Amazing how lucky WWE gets with this stuff. It used to be thought of how lucky Vince got. But now that he's no longer there, maybe the good luck wasn't with him, but the company overall. Incredible stuff.

Here's the link:





__





Loading…






www.nytimes.com


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Showstopper said:


> Here comes The Corrector once again. Now, time to play all innocent like usual. And Google isn't listing an NFL Playoff game for Monday night, unless they're making a mistake.
> 
> EDIT: There is. But Raw will take that on, and still beat it's "competition" later that week anyway, just like they did last week against a go-home show.


Nah man, it was indeed intentional, other people in this thread may actually care to have accurate information at their disposal. 

If you don't like being corrected, don't be wrong. 

I don't give a crap what wrestling show does better viewership. AEW and WWE have vastly different expectations to live up to. If Raw dropped under a million viewers people at WWE and Comcast would flip out and rightfully so. When AEW breaks a million viewers it's a great frikkin' day for them and WBD. Both companies are likely in line for increases in rights fees so it's a huge win for everyone.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Nah man, it was indeed intentional, other people in this thread may actually care to have accurate information at their disposal.
> 
> If you don't like being corrected, don't be wrong.


Well, at least you're not doing the whole "Who, me?" shtick tonight. That's refreshing for once. Congrats on getting one right for once.



> I don't give a crap what wrestling show does better viewership. AEW and WWE have vastly different expectations to live up to. If Raw dropped under a million viewers people at WWE and Comcast would flip out and rightfully so. When AEW breaks a million viewers it's a great frikkin' day for them and WBD. Both companies are likely in line for increases in rights fees so it's a huge win for everyone.


A "great" day isn't a million viewers for a 2 hour show on TBS with a .2-.3 demo, especially if we're talking go-home shows. There's a reason why they don't talk about the demo like they used to anymore and now talk up the overall number when just a year or 2 ago it was a meaningless number according to them.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Showstopper said:


> Well, at least you're not doing the whole "Who, me?" shtick tonight. That's refreshing for once. Congrats on getting one right for once.
> 
> 
> 
> A "great" day isn't a million viewers for a 2 hour show on TBS with a .2-.3 demo, especially if we're talking go-home shows. There's a reason why they don't talk about the demo like they used to anymore and now talk up the overall number when just a year or 2 ago it was a meaningless number according to them.


 I'm often wrong, that's certainly true(I also don't get my knickers in a knot when I am). I'm glad you're happy for me and my big win. I even did a little bit of a happy dance if that matters to you.

I haven't done the math but I'm reasonably certain that the average viewership for Dynamite is below a million total viewers(I mean as often as I am wrong it doesn't take a genius to know this to be true) thus any time they achieve above a million total viewers would be considered a highly successful day. That's just math. Beyond that, who cares about the bluster of fan boys or AEW employees? All fans pump the tires of their particular favourites it doesn't matter if it's movies, TV, sports, book, soft drinks, or shoes etc. (you are in here ranting and raving yourself about how WWE's numbers are "great" or "kicking AEW's butts" just like all the AEW fans you have some ridiculous issue with)


----------



## DammitChrist

Making misleading comparisons between both companies is like comparing the physical strength of a healthy 55+ year old man to the physical strength of a healthy 3+ year old boy.

The former is SUPPOSED to be beating out the latter since it's been around much longer than the other. Additionally, it's more impressive whenever the latter beats out the former (or at least comes close to doing so) because it's much more difficult for the younger/newer company to beat or tie with the more established, older promotion.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

DammitChrist said:


> Making misleading comparisons between both companies is like comparing the physical strength of a healthy 55+ year old man to the physical strength of a healthy 3+ year old boy.
> 
> The former is SUPPOSED to be beating out the latter since it's been around much longer than the other. Additionally, it's more impressive whenever the latter beats out the former (or at least comes close to doing so) because it's much more difficult for the younger/newer company to beat or tie with the more established, older promotion.


This is right on the money.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

The older vs. newer comparison holds very little water. There are TV shows out there, like Yellowstone, that started in the same time period as AEW started, that do 10-ish million viewers per week every year since their existence. No, that doesn't mean I expect AEW, or any wrestling company for that matter, to come close to that, because it's just not feasible.

But this idea that a company that is going on year 4 of it's existence can't do better than it's been doing in the ratings for awhile now is bullshit. Just last year and the year before, they were all talking about how only the demo matters, and the overall number is the old geezer number and means nothing. Go into the AEW Ratings thread now, and no one talks about the demo anymore because it's sunk so low. .28 for a go-home PPV show is abysmal, with no crazy competition, and no 3rd hour. 818K for that same show in the overall number; also abysmal. And they've been hit and miss since the move to TBS. People looooove to move goalposts, though.


----------



## HoneyBee

Showstopper said:


> The older vs. newer comparison holds very little water. There are TV shows out there, like Yellowstone, that started in the same time period as AEW started, that do 10-ish million viewers per week every year since their existence. No, that doesn't mean I expect AEW, or any wrestling company for that matter, to come close to that, because it's just not feasible.
> 
> But this idea that a company that is going on year 4 of it's existence can't do better than it's been doing in the ratings for awhile now is bullshit. Just last year and the year before, they were all talking about how only the demo matters, and the overall number is the old geezer number and means nothing. Go into the AEW Ratings thread now, and no one talks about the demo anymore because it's sunk so low. .28 for a go-home PPV show is abysmal, with no crazy competition, and no 3rd hour. 818K for that same show in the overall number; also abysmal. And they've been hit and miss since the move to TBS. People looooove to move goalposts, though.


You're living in the past. Your username says it all really. You must be the over 50 demo.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

HoneyBee said:


> You're living in the past. Your username says it all really. You must be the over 50 demo.


Not even close, Randy. You're one of the guys who said the overall number doesn't matter and only the demo does. Now? You rarely bring it up, Rando. Enjoy that .28 for that go-home show. YIKES.


----------



## Irish Jet

HoneyBee said:


> I come in peace.


----------



## Cosmo77

Why are we comparing AEW and RAW in this thread


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Cosmo77 said:


> Why are we comparing AEW and RAW in this thread


Simple. Because an AEW troll came into this thread looking to start shit. People are okay with AEW trolls in this thread, but then throw a shit-fit of negative emoji reactions if a WWE fan goes into the AEW Ratings thread to do the same exact thing.

It's called bias. People have no problem dishing it, and that's fine. Just know if you're going to dish it, you're going it get it right back, and TEN times as hard, every time, all the time. I promise it.

You can not and will not talk shit when your favorite company/show does a 818K and a .2 demo for a go-home show like AEW did last week, and then come in and here talk shit when Raw doubles that number up. It's called hypocrisy, and it will get called out AND made fun of and cracked on every. single. time. without fail.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

MOAR GREAT WWE DRAWING NEWS:

WWE, still 2 full months out from the Royal Rumble, has ALREADY broken the ALL-TIME Gate Record for the Royal Rumble, with a $5 MILLION GATE....2 months out from the Rumble! Insane! No other wrestling company on the planet could draw this for an entire gate, let alone a gate still 2 months out from the show! Here are articles from Forbes and The Wrestling Observer. Enjoyyyyyyy!     

WWE is absolutely unstoppable in every way possible right now!     









WWE Royal Rumble 2023 Breaks Record For Largest Gate In Event History


WWE Royal Rumble 2023, which will be held in the famed Alamodome of San Antonio, has broken the company’s record for largest gate in the event’s 36-year history.




www.forbes.com













WWE Royal Rumble 2023 has broken largest gate record in event history


30,361 tickets have been distributed to the event.




www.f4wonline.com


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

It's also funny how certain people don't want WWE fans to bring up AEW in this thread. Yet, in the Dynamite thread, someone has ALREADY broughten up Dynamite "possibly" outdrawing Raw and SD this week (dude must live on Mars), long before the show even started. lmao.

Hypocritical, much?

Here it is, folks. It doesn't matter that AEW is the new product. New products beat out long term, established products in the business world ALL THE TIME these days. Pick up a copy of the Wall Street Journal. Vince McMahon, brought his 'newer' product to the long established territories in the 80's and beat them out.

So, there you have it. It's happened in the wrestling world multiple times over, and even in the real business world. People who think these two companies aren't comparable because of how long each company has been around are fooling themselves and they sure as hell weren't saying that in 2019 and 2020 when Dynamite ACTUALLY BEAT RAW in the demo 2 or 3 times.

Sorry ass excuses.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Brandon Thurston tweeted this out late Tuesday night, several hours after Raw's ratings came out. WWE's stock hit a new 52 week (1 year) record high late Tuesday evening. Man, those Raw ratings from this past week really hurt the company, huh?!?! The resident genius here takes another L:  


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595218221904404481


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

1.7 million overall and .40. Hour 1 almost hit 2 million at 1.951 million!:


----------



## The Boy Wonder

There are five more weeks of MNF, followed by a playoff game on Monday 1/16/23. After that RAW won't be affected by MNF.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1598014446084841473

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1598014448718925826


----------



## The XL 2

Both AEW and WWEs ratings are shit. Yeah, cable has collapsed, but the one thing that hasn't really collapsed is live sports/sports entertainment and the numbers the NBA and the NFL pull proves it. It's just that WWE ran off over half their audience in recent years by putting out a shit product and AEW hasn't done any better.


----------



## Kishido

They can be glad that there was no Thanks Giving or they would have only a million or something


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

They're shit relative to ratings of 20-30 years ago, sure. But they aren't shit compared to what they're going up against today which is all that matters. That is proven by them being at or near the top of these charts I post every week, otherwise, they'd be at or close to the bottom, not at or near the top. But what is doing what it did decades ago? NFL, big time political stuff, and that's pretty much it. We'll see how shit they are when they break their TV contract record once again in the near future.

Wrestling fans are strange. This is the equivalent of people today watching a current day NBC Sitcom and thinking to themselves, "LOL. Too bad these shows don't get the same ratings that Friends and Seinfeld got 25-30 years ago."

Some folks are gonna be in absolute shambles when the news comes down that WWE (and Raw) sets yet another TV contract record in the future, just like these folks were with the current contract they're on. Can't wait for that day.


----------



## RLT1981

WWE is getting over 2million for smackdown and Raw will be back over 2 million as well once MNF is over with.

WWE is red hot at the moment no worry for them.


----------



## endiadj

The Boy Wonder said:


> There are five more weeks of MNF, followed by a playoff game on Monday 1/16/23. After that RAW won't be affected by MNF.


Yeah, then it will be affected by something else. Fans say this every year.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

RLT1981 said:


> WWE is getting over 2million for smackdown and Raw will be back over 2 million as well once MNF is over with.
> 
> WWE is red hot at the moment no worry for them.


People forget that for the two months before the NFL season started that Raw and SD were trading ratings victories back and forth with eachother for two months straight.

Dynamite's ratings for awhile now are closer to NXT's ratings than they are Raw or SD's. I don't know what happened with AEW, but their numbers have fallen; both overall AND the demo, have fallen into the sewer. It's quite, quite bad for them.


----------



## RLT1981

Showstopper said:


> People forget that for the two months before the NFL season started that Raw and SD were trading ratings victories back and forth with eachother for two months straight.
> 
> Dynamite's ratings for awhile now are closer to NXT's ratings than they are Raw or SD's. I don't know what happened with AEW, but their numbers have fallen; both overall AND the demo, have fallen into the sewer. It's quite, quite bad for them.


yes Raw last week before MNF started back was over 2 million in viewers where they stayed since Trips took over.Which is why I have no doubt they get those viewers back and probaly more when mnf is over.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

RLT1981 said:


> yes Raw last week before MNF started back was over 2 million in viewers where they stayed since Trips took over.Which is why I have no doubt they get those viewers back and probaly more when mnf is over.


It's definitely possible because when MNF is over they are immediately in January and the Road to WM time period. There was even a week where they did over 2.1 million before NFL started. 

For this week's Raw, they had an ad-free Hour 1 and basically did 2 Million. Now, once NFL is over and we are in the Road to WM time period, it's certainly possible between those two things. I just wonder where AEW's ratings will be by that time. Dynamite is close to NXT's ratings and NXT is beating Rampage. NXT is straight up Developmental these days with people who have only been in the business for a few years. This isn't Black and Gold NXT where they had people who were in the business for a decade or so and had followings before signing with NXT (Cole, Gargano, Ciampa). If a straight-up Deveoplemental NXT like we have today can compete with Dynamite, that's a great thing for WWE along with Raw's ratings bump coming next month.


----------



## RLT1981

AEW has big problems its hard to take them serious when they have there own Champion keeps bashing the company and threating to work out in 2024 .

ROH is hurting them get them off the show.

Also they sign every wwe star they can find and put them over there home grown talent same crap TNA use to do which is a reason they failed. example having Paige go over Britt. Britt should have won.

I've said this before but Tony Kahn needs to step down as a booker and hire some writers who know how to reach viewers who are not smarks and can grow the product cause its clear what they are doing now is not working.


----------



## DammitChrist

RLT1981 said:


> AEW has big problems its hard to take them serious when they have there own Champion keeps bashing the company and threating to work out in 2024 .
> 
> ROH is hurting them aswell putting them on the show needs to get them off the main show.
> 
> Also they sign every wwe star they can find and put them over there home grown talent same crap TNA use to do which is a reason they failed.
> 
> I've said this before but Tony Kahn needs to step down as a booker and hire some writers who know how to reach viewers who are not smarks and can grow the product cause its clear what they are doing now is not working.


Nah, Tony Khan doesn't need to step down at all, and I guarantee that Dynamite's ratings will inevitably rebound within the next couple of months because this happens *EVERY* time there's a temporary period where there are random dips.

AEW was falsely accused of 'losing 700+ K fans' on June 2021 (back when Dynamite was stuck in the death slot on Friday nights for 4+ weeks), and then they almost immediately rebounded to 1+ million viewers which mostly lasted for 2 months.

AEW was falsely accused of 'being in the mud' on June 2022 due to major competition and due to multiple top stars being injured, and yet they predictably rebounded to 1+ million viewers with a 6+ week consistent streak up until Hurricane Ian hit us; which was 2+ months after the company was getting ruled out again.

It's December now (which has historically been a month where weekly wrestling shows struggle more in viewership), and they're already getting falsely accused of 'being in the mud'; which clearly means that they'll prove folks wrong again by February 2023 at least since they'll obviously regain more viewers.

I expect there to be absolute silence again (where they typically get no credit at all) once they manage to hit past 1+ million viewers once again. It's like a predictable, annual cycle. AEW has no 'big problems' btw, so you don't speak for the rest of their audience.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

RLT1981 said:


> AEW has big problems its hard to take them serious when they have there own Champion keeps bashing the company and threating to work out in 2024 .
> 
> ROH is hurting them get them off the show.
> 
> Also they sign every wwe star they can find and put them over there home grown talent same crap TNA use to do which is a reason they failed. example having Paige go over Britt. Britt should have won.
> 
> I've said this before but Tony Kahn needs to step down as a booker and hire some writers who know how to reach viewers who are not smarks and can grow the product cause its clear what they are doing now is not working.


Khan is never stepping down as main booker; it's his company.

Like I said earlier, IDK what made AEW's numbers dip so big, but it's something. I know this time last year when they were getting ready to move to TBS; they all kept saying that Dynamite is going to average like 1.2-1.3 million because TBS is in more households than TNT....and they never have come close to that since moving Dynamite to TBS. I think their ratings might slightly improve to 900K-1M, like where they were before this most recent dip. But they are never hitting 1.2-1.3 million, nevermind with any regularity. That ship has sailed. And under NO circumstance, should a 3 hour Raw be doubling up Dynamite while Raw is going head to head with the NFL. That is INSANE. Especially with Cody out, Orton out, Edge out, Brock out, and Becky out for months until last week. The only big name on the show consistently in that time period was Rollins.


----------



## NantoSeiKen

DammitChrist said:


> Nah, Tony Khan doesn't need to step down at all, and I guarantee that Dynamite's ratings will inevitably rebound within the next couple of months because this happens *EVERY* time there's a temporary period where there are random dips.
> 
> AEW was falsely accused of 'losing 700+ K fans' on June 2021 (back when Dynamite was stuck in the death slot on Friday nights for 4+ weeks), and then they almost immediately rebounded to 1+ million viewers which mostly lasted for 2 months.
> 
> AEW was falsely accused of 'being in the mud' on June 2022 due to major competition and due to multiple top stars being injured, and yet they predictably rebounded to 1+ million viewers with a 6+ week consistent streak up until Hurricane Ian hit us; which was 2+ months after the company was getting ruled out again.
> 
> It's December now (which has historically been a month where weekly wrestling shows struggle more in viewership), and they're already getting falsely accused of 'being in the mud'; which clearly means that they'll prove folks wrong again by February 2023 at least since they'll obviously regain more viewers.
> 
> I expect there to be absolute silence again (where they typically get no credit at all) once they manage to hit past 1+ million viewers once again. It's like a predictable, annual cycle. AEW has no 'big problems' btw, so you don't speak for the rest of their audience.


Shut up


----------



## DammitChrist

NantoSeiKen said:


> Shut up


Nope.

Is this @machomanjohncena btw?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

WWE stock soaring again. This was last night at midnight:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1598904280945025024


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

*wrong thread


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Peacock PAID subs are now more than double than what they were at the start of this year. Certainly bodes well for WWE if they want to keep their vault of content and current day PPVs on Peacock in the future:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1599772845705306113


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

We need a HHH version of this. @CJ


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

1.536M viewers and .41

Third Hour is an All-Time Low.  Safe to say people were not engaged in that main-event. Best Demo they've done in a month or two, though, above the .40 threshold again, which is good.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

RAW is about to come out of their doldrums. Good demo overall but that Hour 3 is muy brutal for them.


----------



## RLT1981

another solid rating!


----------



## chronoxiong

I need a fricken World Title feud. I am dying to see a third hour where the World Champion is being challenged or something. I was kinda bored during that 3rd hour and left it on in the background. And then I saw Bliss onscreen so I watched the main event.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hey fellow wrestling fans, just checking in






hope all is good, yup yup


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hey fellow wrestling fans, just checking in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope all is good, yup yup


And to think I was being a nice guy by not posting in the Dynamite Ratings Thread last week after their most recent ratings failure...


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Showstopper said:


> And to think I was being a nice guy by not posting in the Dynamite Ratings Thread last week after their most recent ratings failure...


i’m just saying ‘hi’ friend - being neighbourly

y’know, sometimes i’m late and arrive at the party only on the…. 3rd hour… when it all became a mess


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i’m just saying ‘hi’ friend - being neighbourly
> 
> y’know, sometimes i’m late and arrive at the party only on the…. 3rd hour… when it all became a mess




Well done! But even still; better the third hour then the entire show...and the secondary show, too.

(Thank you for giving me a reason to finally post this gif.)


----------



## Blonde

Showstopper said:


> 1.536M viewers and .41
> 
> Third Hour is an All-Time Low.  Safe to say people were not engaged in that main-event. Best Demo they've done in a month or two, though, above the .40 threshold again, which is good.


The main event match was not good but it was also directly up against a Tom Brady comeback from a 13 point deficit against the Saints, where he scored 2 TDs in under 5 minutes of gameplay to win 17-16.


----------



## DammitChrist

Lenny Leonard said:


> Bayley ratings killer strikes again





Lenny Leonard said:


> Lol bayley ratings killer


Hey, today's news refreshed my memory of someone on the roster. The Raw ratings for this week just reminded me of something here.

Can you please explain why Bayley was recently part of the highest rated quarterly segment on Smackdown a couple of weeks ago (even though she's somehow 'killing' the ratings), and can you please explain why Alexa Bliss is currently 0 out of 4 for 'saving' the ratings while being positioned in the main event of Raw again within the last 3 months (even though we're told that she's this 'big' draw?

Plus, the hour that was Bayley featured in last night did much better than the record low 3rd hour too.

You can't pin this down on Becky Lynch too btw since ratings in 2019 through early 2020 were much higher during her lengthy Raw Women's title reign.

I know Bayley being this anti-draw is a big lie since she's also performed well in the ratings, so I'm just wondering if you have the same energy for Alexa being in these low rated TV segments or something


----------



## VamosRamos

Vintage Big Nose numbers


----------



## Zappers

That third hour was not good.

I'm shocked, because I thought it would do well knowing the premiere of Barmageddon was after RAW. 🤣 🍻 🍺


----------



## Zappers

DammitChrist said:


> Hey, today's news reminded me of someone on the roster. The Raw ratings for this week just reminded me of something here.
> 
> Can you please explain why Bayley was recently part of the highest rated quarterly segment on Smackdown a couple of weeks ago (even though she's somehow 'killing' the ratings), and can you please explain why Alexa Bliss is currently 0 out of 4 for 'saving' the ratings while being positioned in the main event of Raw again within the last 3 months (even though we're told that she's this 'big' draw?
> 
> Plus, the hour that was Bayley featured in last night did much better than the record low 3rd hour too.
> 
> You can't pin this down on Becky Lynch too btw since ratings in 2019 through early 2020 were much higher during her lengthy Raw Women's title reign.
> 
> I know Bayley being this anti-draw is a big lie since she's also performed well in the ratings, so I'm just wondering if you have the same energy for Alexa being in these low rated TV segments or something


Or it was probably Becky fans turning the TV off at 10:30pm when they knew she had ZERO shot at winning that upcoming match.












DammitChrist said:


> You can't pin this down on Becky Lynch too btw since ratings in 2019 through early 2020 were much higher during her lengthy Raw Women's title reign.


Remember when when Becky was getting 3+ or 4's? Yeah, me neither.


But I sure do during Alexa Bliss's 3 RAW title reigns. She was the LAST woman champ to see consistent 3's.
After Ronda won going forward the ratings have took a nose dive, and that was with Becky AND Charlotte running the show.....


----------



## Not Lying

Nobody cared about that main event because they already saw Becky earlier in the promo vs Bayley, and no one cares who’ll be jobbing next to Bianca.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

Can they please put Seth Rollins vs Lashley in the main event spot next week in Hour 3? I'm sure they can pull a decent Hour 3 number.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

That Hour 3 of RAW is still higher than any hour of Dynamite in it's history.

Thoughts, @LifeInCattleClass ?


----------



## VamosRamos

Showstopper said:


> That Hour 3 of RAW is still higher than any hour of Dynamite in it's history.
> 
> Thoughts, @LifeInCattleClass ?


The fight between Banana Nose Circus and Mudshow W summed up in one picture


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

VamosRamos said:


> The fight between Banana Nose Circus and Mudshow W summed up in one picture
> View attachment 141286


It's all in good fun. At least with @LifeInCattleClass. Just busting eachother's balls.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Showstopper said:


> That Hour 3 of RAW is still higher than any hour of Dynamite in it's history.
> 
> Thoughts, @LifeInCattleClass ?


sorry, i find numbers are but fleeting - trios matches are forever


----------



## The Boy Wonder

12/5 RAW Quarter Hour breakdown:





• The highest viewed quarter (QH3) had zero ad breaks

• The highest viewed part of the Bucs/Saints game was right before half time, however the highest viewed part of Peyton & Eli was during the 4th quarter


----------



## Blonde

The Boy Wonder said:


> 12/5 RAW Quarter Hour breakdown:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> • The highest viewed quarter (QH3) had zero ad breaks
> 
> • The highest viewed part of the Bucs/Saints game was right before half time, however the highest viewed part of Peyton & Eli was during the 4th quarter


That Becky vs. Bayley promo was definitely easily the best thing on RAW last Monday by miles. That staredown between Ripley and Lynch is easily the best minute of WWE programming in like the last 3 years.


----------



## DammitChrist

Well, I guess that quarterly breakdown continues to debunk the misleading myth that Bayley is this big 'anti-draw.'

She was once again part of the highest rated quarterly segment within the last 2+ weeks.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

It's noticeable that having a segment or match without an ad break helps maintain viewership. Take a look at the numbers from the 10/10/22 show:



WWE rarely has zero ad breaks during their shows, but when they do it generally helps the viewership.

As far as YT numbers go:

1. Seth/Bobby segment (607K)
2. Alexa vs Becky vs Nikki (601K)
3. Bloodline lays out Elias (518K)


----------



## IronMan8

Replace the triple threat matches with trios matches and you'll be as good as gold


----------



## Zappers

Main event was the only segment that went up in ratings in the last two hours of RAW.


----------



## Zappers

DammitChrist said:


> Well, I guess that quarterly breakdown continues to debunk the misleading myth that Bayley is this big 'anti-draw.'
> 
> She was once again part of the highest rated quarterly segment within the last 2+ weeks.


After 30min of long drawn out Bloodline opening/match, and ads. Viewers wanted to see something, anything different. It all started with Judgment Day.and the poker game started the ball rolling. Then Becky/Bayley kept it going.

An arm wrestling match between Omos and Braun would have pulled in the same ratings.

P.S. - You can see the NFL game direct viewers turning off RAW. Boring, boring(channel surfing).. let's see this real quick, funny poker.. two chicks yapping.... oh the game. Forgot... click.

It literally went like this. Kids have to go to bed, so the dad is like alright 2 more mins... please!!!, Chicks? alright, lets' see this real quick... alright now go to bed. Hello Tom Brady. 🤣


----------



## Kishido

Shit numbers. Nothing to spin. We are not at AEW section


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Nevermind..


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

RAW'S Hour 3 almost doubled the entirely of Dynamite.

1.293 Million to 840K. Only about 300K less.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Showstopper said:


> RAW'S Hour 3 almost doubled the entirely of Dynamite.
> 
> 1.293 Million to 840K. Only about 300K less.


Playing Devil's advocate here you could also look at that comparison and argue that the 3rd hour of Raw was dangerously close to falling to AEW's numbers.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Playing Devil's advocate here you could also look at that comparison and argue that the 3rd hour of Raw was dangerously close to falling to AEW's numbers.


Not an apt comparison since we're talking Hour 3 of a 3 Hour show up against stiff competition (big Tom Brady comeback in the 4th quarter) compared to the average of a 2 hour show up against nothing of relevance.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Showstopper said:


> Not an apt comparison since we're talking Hour 3 of a 3 Hour show up against stiff competition (big Tom Brady comeback in the 4th quarter) compared to the average of a 2 hour show up against nothing of relevance.


I dunno man the Chicago shows on NBC and their fall finales are a big deal.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

MonkasaurusRex said:


> I dunno man the Chicago shows on NBC and their fall finales are a big deal.


Nowhere near Monday Night Football levels, though. Raw's lowest Hour 3 of all time still beat that week's entire Dynamite by ~ 500K. And that's cherry-picking one specific hour of Raw, it's lowest. Let's do the entire episode of Raw against the entire episode of Dynamite: 1.54 Million to 840K.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

1.5 million overall, and .37 demo. No lowest 3rd hour of all time this week, lol. Lower Hour 1 than usual, though. Hour 2 actually beat Hour 1. Only beat by NFL:


----------



## HoneyBee

Showstopper said:


> 1.5 million overall, and .37 demo. No lowest 3rd hour of all time this week, lol. Lower Hour 1 than usual, though. Hour 2 actually beat Hour 1. Only beat by NFL:


Raw going into cancellation territory. Appalling numbers for a WWE branded show.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

HoneyBee said:


> Raw going into cancellation territory. Appalling numbers for a WWE branded show.


Randy Lahey, they aren't close to AEW territory. Didn't Rampage and Dynamite do their lowest numbers every recently? I believe theyyyy did.


----------



## JaguarYokota

Asuka vs Rhea was in the 3rd hour. People quit watching because they didn’t want to see Asuka lose to her again.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

RAW will be happy when the NFL concludes. 1.472M for three hours. Demo is still very good though.

Def. going to have a nice bounce come January .


----------



## The Boy Wonder

I just asked Thurston how soon he would have the quarter-hours posted. I'll let you guys know.


----------



## Serpico Jones

Not surprised with the low numbers. The show is unwatchable.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

Thurston said he'll have last night's quarter-hours posted later this week.


----------



## drougfree

bring back vince


----------



## CovidFan

Showstopper said:


> Didn't Rampage and Dynamite do their lowest numbers every recently? I believe theyyyy did.


To do nothing but nitpick, no Dynamite didn't do its lowest rating ever recently


----------



## Zappers

Dam. Becky Lynch ruined that first hour ratings.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

CovidFan said:


> To do nothing but nitpick, no Dynamite didn't do its lowest rating ever recently


I can't keep track. They've been doing alot of low numbers recently.


----------



## Dr. Jones

Serpico Jones said:


> Not surprised with the low numbers. The show is unwatchable.


They haven't had a world champion in 8 months. Why would anyone give a shit when the main reason for any wrestling show/promotion doesn't exist?!

It's just a bunch of guys in their underwear fighting for pride


----------



## The Boy Wonder

@Showstopper @#BadNewsSanta


----------



## The Boy Wonder

@Eva MaRIHyse 

Miz was in the highest segment of the night.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Miz the Goat.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

108K increase for the main event of Rollins/Lashley, and that's for the final 15 mins of a 3 hour show. Lovely to see. This is at least the 4th or 5th time Gargano is in the highest QH of the night. People shit on him, but he's done remarkably well since debuting on the main roster with his QH's. 

Thanks for posting. Great stuff.


----------



## Irish Jet

Judgement Day are a total debacle.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

Irish Jet said:


> Judgement Day are a total debacle.


Damn. Judgement Day segments/matches lowered the viewership, twice.


----------



## ThirdMan

I think viewers have been trained to recognize that very little of significance happens in the quarter before the main-event.(thus the big drop in the 11th quarter). The tenth quarter, on the other hand, had two ad breaks during it.

That said, yeah, Judgment Day is probably getting a little overexposed.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

The Boy Wonder said:


> @Eva MaRIHyse
> 
> Miz was in the highest segment of the night.


Just...bizarre.

Good for him. Honestly good for Mike Mizanin, but I find him as unwatchable as any Wrestler has ever been thesedays. 

Its a testament to Miz's work over the years and his talent level that despite years upon years of horrific booking he still draws, and draws better than WWE's chosen pet projects.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

1.705M viewers and .43

Way up in overall number and Demo. Great way to finish the year for RAW, as next week's episode the day after Christmas is just a 'Best of 2022' magazine style show recapping the year. Great way to finish strong:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Highest 25-54 demo since October 17 which was a .66 and Highest total audience since also October 17th which was 1,804,000 then.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

Why was there a significant drop in the MNF game? Last week's Patriots/Cardinals game did over 9M. Last night's Rams/Packers game did just over 6M. Both games had the ManningCast on ESPN2. Last night's game featured two well-known QBs.

Solid numbers for RAW. I'll post the quarter-hours as soon as I get them. I'm interested to see how viewership went for:

• Seth/Theory promo exchange
• Alexa/Bianca backstage interview
• The classic bout between Rhea/Tozawa
*I did thoroughly enjoy that match.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

That's gotta be the highest Hour 3 they've had in some time. It was a good main event, so it deserved it.


----------



## RainmakerV2

The Boy Wonder said:


> Why was there a significant drop in the MNF game? Last week's Patriots/Cardinals game did over 9M. Last night's Rams/Packers game did just over 6M. Both games had the ManningCast on ESPN2. Last night's game featured two well-known QBs.
> 
> Solid numbers for RAW. I'll post the quarter-hours as soon as I get them. I'm interested to see how viewership went for:
> 
> • Seth/Theory promo exchange
> • Alexa/Bianca backstage interview
> • The classic bout between Rhea/Tozawa
> *I did thoroughly enjoy that match.



LA sports fans don't give a fuck about the Rams lol, didn't even when they won the fuckin Super Bowl. Now that they're 4-10 I bet that market hardly watched.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

Showstopper said:


> That's gotta be the highest Hour 3 they've had in some time. It was a good main event, so it deserved it.


Here are the YT numbers. Seth/KO/Usos segment leads the way:

  

The Theory/Seth promo started at the end of Hour 2. Alexa's segment with Bianca started at the end of Hour 1. Last night's Hour 3 number is very impressive.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

No AEW geeks this week in this thread


----------



## The Boy Wonder

@Eva MaRIHyse 

Miz is once again in the highest viewed quarter.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

RainmakerV2 said:


> LA sports fans don't give a fuck about the Rams lol, didn't even when they won the fuckin Super Bowl. Now that they're 4-10 I bet that market hardly watched.


 This and it was also simulcast on ABC where an additional 6.7million people watched the game.


----------



## Fearless Viper

Curious how the rating this week.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

The Boy Wonder said:


> @Eva MaRIHyse
> 
> Miz is once again in the highest viewed quarter.


He’s undeniably a draw at this point.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> He’s undeniably a draw at this point.


He's the go-to to get new talent over


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

1.1M viewers and .27 for the Best of 20222 show. Incredible to do well over 1 million for a recap show that is head to head against an NFL Primetime Game just one day after Christmas:


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1608215653047238656


----------



## DRose1994

Showstopper said:


> 1.1M viewers and .27 for the Best of 20222 show. Incredible to do well over 1 million for a recap show that is head to head against an NFL Primetime Game just one day after Christmas:


Is it though? In 2018, they did just under 2 million on Dec 24th, and in 2017 they did almost 3 million on Christmas Day itself. In 2020, they did 3.4 million for Smackdown on Christmas Day.

I don’t know, I feel it directly reflects the state of things, and the interest or lack thereof in their product. Yes, it was a clip show but 1. Why do that when your ratings are already dwindling? And 2. Maybe if they had a halfway interesting year with matches/segments that people were looking forward to rewatching, they’d have done more than just scrape a million.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

DRose1994 said:


> Is it though? In 2018, they did just under 2 million on Dec 24th, and in 2017 they did almost 3 million on Christmas Day itself. In 2020, they did 3.4 million for Smackdown on Christmas Day.
> 
> I don’t know, I feel it directly reflects the state of things, and the interest or lack thereof in their product. Yes, it was a clip show but 1. Why do that when your ratings are already dwindling? And 2. Maybe if they had a halfway interesting year with matches/segments that people were looking forward to rewatching, they’d have done more than just scrape a million.


 Those shows from previous years weren't Recap shows. This one was and was advertised as so a full week in advance. But I guess being a Recap show vs. non-recap shows isn't a factor. Sometimes you just can't make the logic or lackthereof, up.

Considering last week they did their best number since October, and against the NFL, I'd say that's pretty good.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

From the Observer Board:

Ranking for all of the Demo's for this week's Raw Recap show. Number 1 in every demo. What a horrible job for a 3 hour recap show...lol.

Ratings rankings for Monday December 26th 2022 (Non news/sports):

18-49 #1
18-49F #1
18-49M #1
12-34F #1
12-34M #1
25-54 #1


----------



## The Boy Wonder

Guys I'll post Thurston's Quarter-Hours when they become available 

I can't imagine he'll actually do them.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

If this was a regular Raw, meaning Live and maybe even taped, it would absolutely be concerning. But we're talking about a 3 hour recap show. I didn't even watch a single micro-second of it. I'm kinda stunned anyone would. It's a recap of everything that's already been shown over the past year, lol. Why watch it.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

Next week will be interesting because RAW will go up against the Buffalo Bills/Cincinnati Bengals game. Halftime is usually between 9:40 and 9:45 p.m. ET. They should have their two best segments or matches during the first 15 minutes of RAW and from 9:45 to 10 p.m. ET.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

Showstopper said:


> If this was a regular Raw, meaning Live and maybe even taped, it would absolutely be concerning. But we're talking about a 3 hour recap show. I didn't even watch a single micro-second of it. I'm kinda stunned anyone would. It's a recap of everything that's already been shown over the past year, lol. Why watch it.


AEW should be embarrassed if they don’t hit the 1 million range in the ratings after seeing what Raw did this week. They should beat them but not getting 1 million viewers this week for Dynamite would be really embarrassing for them


----------



## IronMan8

Showstopper said:


> If this was a regular Raw, meaning Live and maybe even taped, it would absolutely be concerning. But we're talking about a 3 hour recap show. I didn't even watch a single micro-second of it. I'm kinda stunned anyone would. It's a recap of everything that's already been shown over the past year, lol. Why watch it.


Everything you're saying is true... but the second Dynamite beats Raw in the ratings for any reason, you'll never hear the end of it


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Showstopper said:


> 1.1M viewers and .27 for the Best of 20222 show. Incredible to do well over 1 million for a recap show that is head to head against an NFL Primetime Game just one day after Christmas:


Uhmmm actually it was 1,075 Stopper

Look at that 3rd hour though, yikes - do you want to borrow Wheeler Yuta to spike the ratings?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

IronMan8 said:


> Everything you're saying is true... but the second Dynamite beats Raw in the ratings for any reason, you'll never hear the end of it


You guys can't even stick to what number matters more. First, it was the demo for two years straight. Now, you guys don't even talk about the demo because it has sunk so low. Sorry, but the credibility is at an all time low, bro. This was a 3 hour Recap show that a regular Dynamite can't hit. Way to clown yourself.  


LifeInCattleClass said:


> Uhmmm actually it was 1,075 Stopper
> 
> Look at that 3rd hour though, yikes - do you want to borrow Wheeler Yuta to spike the ratings?


Oh sorry. 25K spread over the entire country. A real big difference there.  

You do realize this was a recap show that aired a day after Christmas against an NFL game, right? Dynamite hasn't been able to hit this number for a regular show with no such competition. Come on, brotha.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Showstopper said:


> You guys can't even stick to what number matters more. First, it was the demo for two years straight. Now, you guys don't even talk about the demo because it has sunk so low. Sorry, but the credibility is at an all time low, bro. This was a 3 hour Recap show that a regular Dynamite can't hit. Way to clown yourself.
> 
> 
> Oh sorry. 25K spread over the entire country. A real big difference there.
> 
> You do realize this was a recap show that aired a day after Christmas against an NFL game, right? Dynamite hasn't been able to hit this number for a regular show with no such competition. Come on, brotha.


Dynamite is more high level art-house is why it draws less


----------



## IronMan8

Showstopper said:


> This was a 3 hour Recap show that a regular Dynamite can't hit. Way to clown yourself.


Raw has had a legendary run in top spot.

Nobody has beaten Raw since WCW dropped off on Jan 4th, 1999, so it would be historic if AEW beats WWE this week - even if it's just for one hour

It would officially end WWE's legendary, record-breaking streak from 1999-2022



Raw's hour 3 was 852,000 - so that's the historic number up for grabs this week to end WWE's 23-year streak!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

IronMan8 said:


> Raw has had a legendary run in top spot.
> 
> Nobody has beaten Raw since WCW dropped off on Jan 4th, 1999, so it would be historic if AEW beats WWE this week - even if it's just for one hour
> 
> It would officially end WWE's legendary, record-breaking streak from 1999-2022
> 
> 
> 
> Raw's hour 3 was 852,000 - so that's the historic number up for grabs this week to end WWE's 23-year streak!


If that makes you sleep better at night. I don't see anyone else saying this. Hour 3 of a RECAP show! HAHAHAHAHA. My, how some have NO standards whatsoever.


----------



## IronMan8

Showstopper said:


> If that makes you sleep better at night. I don't see anyone else saying this. Hour 3 of a RECAP show! HAHAHAHAHA. My, how some have NO standards whatsoever.


The 23-year streak is on the line, I'm just saying


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

IronMan8 said:


> The 23-year streak is on the line, I'm just saying


You don't even believe that. But my goodness, if Dynamite can't beat a 3 Hour recap show, AEW is in alot more trouble than anyone could have imagined.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

Showstopper said:


> You don't even believe that. But my goodness, if Dynamite can't beat a 3 Hour recap show, AEW is in alot more trouble than anyone could have imagined. ￼


Aew fans and moving the goal posts. Name a more legendary duo


----------



## IronMan8

Ahh what a run!

In Raw's normal timeslot, hour 3 was seen by less people this week than AEW Dynamite - I don't think Raw's 23-year run will ever be replicated!

Technically, this wasn't a Vince McMahon Raw, so Vince McMahon retired undefeated


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Lenny Leonard said:


> Aew fans and moving the goal posts. Name a more legendary duo


Did you see the AEW ratings thread earlier? We were having a party in there before once it came out that RAW IS RECAP beat the complete and utter shit out of a Live Dynamite.  It was soooo much fun. We were all having fun in there, man. One of the best times on this board in awhile. Too bad for AEW, though. DAMN. Are they fucked. When you can't beat a Recap show that went head to head with the NFL, YIIIIIIIIKES. Embarrassing to say the least.

We were all dancing in there, just like this:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Did you guys see the Brandon Thurston tweet/thread about the AEW number? Dynamite is getting absolutely ROASTED in it. Good GOD. However, I like this short and sweet and to the point one which tells the story accurately and embarrasses AEW so much. I mean, fucking OUCH:



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1608593372603879424


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Lenny Leonard said:


> He's the go-to to get new talent over


Sadly that seems to be his absolute ceiling thesedays. Jobbed out to get newer guys over and nothing else, despite being a draw. While guys whonever bump the ratings are pushed instead.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

The Boy Wonder said:


> Here are the YT numbers. Seth/KO/Usos segment leads the way:
> 
> 
> 
> The Theory/Seth promo started at the end of Hour 2. Alexa's segment with Bianca started at the end of Hour 1. Last night's Hour 3 number is very impressive.


Thanks. No surprise here. Seth being the only big name on Raw these days has really paid off for him.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

1.605M viewers and .41

That's up against the NFL game, that eventually got cancelled after a player almost died on the field, and some big College Football stuff:


----------



## RainmakerV2

Thats not bad. The whole world probably flipped to MNF once it got out they were giving Hamlin CPR on the field. I know I did.


----------



## The Boy Wonder




----------



## RainmakerV2

Good lord Becky cratered viewership.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Another huge increase for a Rollins' main-event.


----------



## JC00

RainmakerV2 said:


> Good lord Becky cratered viewership.


People still live in the fantasy that Becky is Aug '18 to April '19 "The Man" Becky truth is Becky been ice cold since Fall 2019. But she got herself into the same poistion as Charlotte where now they are gonna continue to be shoved down throats. Both share the same milestone of dropping the title and leaving and being handed it back 2 minutes after returning from their time off.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Mr. WrestleMania said:


> 1.605M viewers and .41
> 
> That's up against the NFL game, that eventually got cancelled after a player almost died on the field, and some big College Football stuff:


bro…. 11th bro

that shits 11th 12th and 13th broooo


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

LifeInCattleClass said:


> bro…. 11th bro
> 
> that shits 11th 12th and 13th broooo


Yes. That’s what happens when a show actually has competition head to head, bro. And they still nearly doubled the Dubbalos up. Yoooouuuuu.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Mr. WrestleMania said:


> Yes. That’s what happens when a show actually has competition head to head, bro. And they still nearly doubled the Dubbalos up. Yoooouuuuu.


the Dub was 4th on the night vs NBA bro

and according to some on this board, the NBA fucking rules everything in the world

4th > 11th son


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

LifeInCattleClass said:


> the Dub was 4th on the night vs NBA bro
> 
> and according to some on this board, the NBA fucking rules everything in the world
> 
> 4th > 11th son


The NBA is in the tank, as it should be. All BS aside, just one time, I'd like to see AEW go head to head with the NFL just to see how it would do. Just once. It might surprise, you never know. But it would be interesting.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Mr. WrestleMania said:


> The NBA is in the tank, as it should be. All BS aside, just one time, I'd like to see AEW go head to head with the NFL just to see how it would do. Just once. It might surprise, you never know. But it would be interesting.


i wonder what’ll happen

monday as a whole def has more viewers it seems, so it might jump

or it might get murdered - both is possible

think we’ll never know as TK has always said since he owns an NFL team, he never wants to go against the NFL

….. when you think about it, Tony Khan is already beating WWE on mondays


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i wonder what’ll happen
> 
> monday as a whole def has more viewers it seems, so it might jump
> 
> or it might get murdered - both is possible
> 
> think we’ll never know as TK has always said since he owns an NFL team, he never wants to go against the NFL
> 
> ….. when you think about it, Tony Khan is already beating WWE on mondays


Not saying this to be a dick, but I'd lean towards them losing some more viewers during the time of year the NFL airs. Anywho, football is almost over, so as much as I love the NFL, that's a good thing for Mooonday Niiiiight RAAAAAW.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Mr. WrestleMania said:


> Not saying this to be a dick, but I'd lean towards them losing some more viewers during the time of year the NFL airs. Anywho, football is almost over, so as much as I love the NFL, that's a good thing for Mooonday Niiiiight RAAAAAW.


yeah, i’d buy that

losing numbers is more likely


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

LifeInCattleClass said:


> yeah, i’d buy that
> 
> losing numbers is more likely


No shame in that, btw. For some reason, the NFL appears to be the only thing that's mostly bulletproof these days. Well, that and every 4 years when the Presidential election BS comes back to town.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

Just announced: Cowboys vs Bucs next Monday night (1/16) on ESPN in the NFC Wild Card Round.


----------

